# Partito l'assalto a Kiev. Il presidente sotto assedio.



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

E' partito l'assalto delle forze russe a Kiev.
L'intelligence NATO ritiene che la capitale cadrà nel giro di poche ore, si prevedono massicci bombardamenti durante la notte.

Forze di sabotaggio russe si sono già infiltrate nella capitale e puntano al presidente ucraino per destituire il governo.
Zelenski annuncia che non scapperà, ma resisterà fino alla fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Massolo a Porta a Porta: il presidente ucraino verrà eliminato se non accetterà la resa.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' partito l'assalto delle forze russe a Kiev.
> L'intelligence NATO ritiene che la capitale cadrà nel giro di poche ore, si prevedono massicci bobardamenti durante la notte.
> 
> Forze di antisabotaggio russe si sono già infiltrate nella capitale e puntano al presidente ucraino per destituire il governo.
> Zelenski annuncia che non scapperà, ma resisterà fino alla fine.



Ma quale resistenza, arrenditi, che più va avanti questa cosa e più caduti ci saranno. Lo scontro è impari e finirà in un solo modo. Tanto i famosi aiuti si sono visti come sono arrivati. Saremo noi ad averne bisogno, tra poco.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' partito l'assalto delle forze russe a Kiev.
> L'intelligence NATO ritiene che la capitale cadrà nel giro di poche ore, si prevedono massicci bombardamenti durante la notte.
> 
> Forze di antisabotaggio russe si sono già infiltrate nella capitale e puntano al presidente ucraino per destituire il governo.
> Zelenski annuncia che non scapperà, ma resisterà fino alla fine.



La speranza è che ci siano pochi morti, specie tra i civili.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' partito l'assalto delle forze russe a Kiev.
> L'intelligence NATO ritiene che la capitale cadrà nel giro di poche ore, si prevedono massicci bombardamenti durante la notte.
> 
> Forze di sabotaggio russe si sono già infiltrate nella capitale e puntano al presidente ucraino per destituire il governo.
> Zelenski annuncia che non scapperà, ma resisterà fino alla fine.


Pazzesco, un bombardamento pesante su Kiev era assolutamente impensabile.
Putin non è lucido al momento, è chiaro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, un bombardamento pesante su Kiev era assolutamente impensabile.
> *Putin non è lucido al momento, è chiaro.*



A me sembra fin troppo lucido nel suo disegno.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' partito l'assalto delle forze russe a Kiev.
> L'intelligence NATO ritiene che la capitale cadrà nel giro di poche ore, si prevedono massicci bombardamenti durante la notte.
> 
> Forze di sabotaggio russe si sono già infiltrate nella capitale e puntano al presidente ucraino per destituire il governo.
> Zelenski annuncia che non scapperà, ma resisterà fino alla fine.


Se hanno gli infiltrati che puntano agli uffici governativi un bombardamento sarebbe controproducente. Farebbe solo voglia alla popolazione di imbracciare i fucili.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se hanno gli infiltrati che puntano agli uffici governativi un bombardamento sarebbe controproducente. Farebbe solo voglia alla popolazione di imbracciare i fucili.



Sì, credo che una soluzione escluda l'altra.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (25 Febbraio 2022)

Il casino grosso e' che a me pare siano d'accordo Russia e Cina rispettivamente su Ucraina e Taiwan. Saranno anni bui e di guerre.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me sembra fin troppo lucido nel suo disegno.


Non vedo alcuna lucidità nell'inimicarsi mezzo mondo, nel motivare i cittadini ucraini a resistere ad un'invasione, nel vaporizzare praticamente il 50% della borsa locale in poche ore, nel condannarsi a diventare un paria internazionale con un'economia in frantumi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Massolo a Porta a Porta: il presidente ucraino verrà eliminato se non accetterà la resa.



Se non muore oggi morirà comunque tra qualche mese per un tè al polonio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non vedo alcuna lucidità nell'inimicarsi mezzo mondo, nel motivare i cittadini ucraini a resistere ad un'invasione, nel vaporizzare praticamente il 50% della borsa locale in poche ore, nel condannarsi a diventare un paria internazionale con un'economia in frantumi...



Leggi l'intervista al consigliere di politica estera russa nell'altro topic, se ne infischiano di tutto ciò e hanno un piano ben preciso per un nuovo fronte mondiale con Cina e altri paesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Riporto anche qui.

*Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:

"Ci fermeremo solo quando l'Ucraina, così come la conoscete, sarà sparita.
Al suo posto nascerà un Paese che Mosca considererà amico e leale, privo di ideologia nazionalista e in rapporti del tutto diversi con l’Occidente.
Putin ha una missione storica, vuole unire i popoli slavi.
L’Occidente reagirà con sanzioni, critiche e il rafforzamento della struttura militare della Nato nell’Europa centro-orientale. Ma sappiamo bene che non ci sarà alcuna guerra nucleare. Gli Usa hanno detto chiaramente che non combatteranno contro la Russia per l’Ucraina. Certo, non c’è dubbio che siamo già entrati in una nuova realtà geopolitica, un nuovo stato delle relazioni. Il dopo Guerra Fredda è finito per sempre e siamo dentro una confrontazione a tutto campo con l’Occidente, inclusa l’Unione Europea. Se non è una nuova Cortina di Ferro, ci manca poco. Lo scontro sarà forte, ci considereremo di nuovo nemici. Tutto ciò purtroppo è vero, ma la leadership russa considera più importante la risoluzione della questione ucraina ed è pronta a pagare il prezzo.
Non siamo isolati. Il mondo è più grande dell’Occidente, che non lo domina più. Non c’è dubbio che la Russia sarà politicamente isolata dal mondo occidentale e i loro rapporti saranno ostili per molti anni. Ma non ha senso parlare di isolamento russo nella comunità internazionale: le nazioni che gli Usa possono motivare contro la Russia sono una minoranza. Cina, India, Medio Oriente, Africa, America latina non la isoleranno. Pechino non critica Mosca."*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non vedo alcuna lucidità nell'inimicarsi mezzo mondo, nel motivare i cittadini ucraini a resistere ad un'invasione, nel vaporizzare praticamente il 50% della borsa locale in poche ore, nel condannarsi a diventare un paria internazionale con un'economia in frantumi...



Ti ha risposto @Toby rosso nero. Leggi la dichiarazione, leggi l'intervista al consigliere di politica estera russa nell'altro topic. Mi sembra lucido e cosciente di tutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti ha risposto @Toby rosso nero. Leggi la dichiarazione, leggi l'intervista al consigliere di politica estera russa nell'altro topic. Mi sembra lucido e cosciente di tutto.


Non è questo il discorso.
Poteva ottenere il risultato senza un attacco così violento, era sufficiente occupare donbass e odessa e strangolare economicamente l'ucraina, il governo sarebbe caduto ugualmente.
Se davvero vuole un attacco su larga scala su kiev, è totalmente non necessario. è sadismo e basta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY SULL'ATTACCO ANFIBIO RUSSO ALL'ISOLA DEI SERPENTI:

TUTTA GUARNIGIONE MILITARE DELL'ISOLA DEI SERPENTI È CADUTA IN BATTAGLIA, NONOSTANTE FOSSERO ISOLATI HANNO PREFERITO LA MORTE ALLA RESA.*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è questo il discorso.
> Poteva ottenere il risultato senza un attacco così violento, era sufficiente occupare donbass e odessa e strangolare economicamente l'ucraina, il governo sarebbe caduto ugualmente.
> *Se davvero vuole un attacco su larga scala su kiev, è totalmente non necessario. è sadismo e basta.*



Non conosciamo cosa sta accadendo realmente. Sono il primo ad augurarmi che Kiev non sia bombardata. .


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non conosciamo cosa sta accadendo realmente. Sono il primo ad augurarmi che Kiev non sia bombardata. .


Ci sono video e informazioni praticamente ovunque nel web, analisti militari stanno leggendo i dati che arrivano.

Certamente e' difficile avere informazioni sicure al 100% e ci vogliono ore per confermare qualcosa, ma le informazioni le abbiamo, non siamo completamente al buio.

C'è addirittura un video live sul centro di Kiev su YouTube, per dire...


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

certo che è dura per 3 milioni di persone a Kiev dopo che hanno letto su internet di un possibile attacco notturno.
non dormirà nessuno e se non sarà di notte qualcosa succederà alle prime luci


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo che è dura per 3 milioni di persone a Kiev dopo che hanno letto su internet di un possibile attacco notturno.
> non dormirà nessuno e non sarà di notte qualcosa succederà alle prime luci


Molti sono fuggiti, spero che sia rimasta pochissima gente in città, lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molti sono fuggiti, spero che sia rimasta pochissima gente in città, lo spero con tutto il cuore.


non penso che in poche ore sia potuta fuggire così tanta gente, fuggita dove poi ? in altre città o all'estero ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono video e informazioni praticamente ovunque nel web, analisti militari stanno leggendo i dati che arrivano.
> 
> Certamente e' difficile avere informazioni sicure al 100% e ci vogliono ore per confermare qualcosa, ma le informazioni le abbiamo, non siamo completamente al buio.
> 
> C'è addirittura un video live sul centro di Kiev su YouTube, per dire...



Oggi il tg2 ha spacciato per attacco missilistico un video preso da war thunder, un giochino free to play, fa te che informazioni girano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Oggi il tg2 ha spacciato per attacco missilistico un video preso da war thunder, un giochino free to play, fa te che informazioni girano.


Il TG2 di che parliamo? Dai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:

"Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non penso che in poche ore sia potuta fuggire così tanta gente, fuggita dove poi ? in altre città o all'estero ?


Anche andare nelle campagne o cmq fuori dal centro abitato potrebbe salvare vite.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sono un ignorante in tema e quindi fin'ora ho evitato commenti, ma da tempo ho una domanda: questo lasciapassare UE e USA (diciamolo chiaramente, lo è) non ha praticamente condannato Taiwan ad essere in un futuro prossimo invasa dalla Cina? Stato che non è nemmeno riconosciuto dalla comunità internazionale


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*LA SITUAZIONE IN UCRAINA SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA MILITARYLAND.NET 







*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il TG2 di che parliamo? Dai...



Sono comunque telegiornali del servizio pubblico e che fanno riferimento allo Stato, in teoria le informazioni loro dovrebbero essere le migliori disponibili. Il caso del videogioco è eclatante proprio, ma ci sono altri filmati che girano e che fanno riferimento ad altri eventi e ripresi sempre da testate nazionali che le passano come avvenimenti attuali.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggi l'intervista al consigliere di politica estera russa nell'altro topic, se ne infischiano di tutto ciò e hanno un piano ben preciso per un nuovo fronte mondiale con Cina e altri paesi.


se si fida della cina sta fresco

per me non è quello statista lungimirante che si credeva..almeno io..forse l'età gli ha annebbiato il cervello

oggi lui crede sia il primo grande passo per non si sa cosa ma per me è il primo passo per la rovina della sua russia

certo non è saddam ne Gheddafi..ci vorrà tempo..ma farà una pessima fine e la Russia a riprendersi ci mettera 300 anni...ammesso che si riprenderà mai..


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:
> 
> "Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
> Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*


Vabbé ma doveva capirlo subito


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

su internet tanta gente sta riportando l'ultimo discorso di Zelensky

*"Siamo rimasti da soli
Ho chiesto ai 27 paesi dell'Unione europea di sostenermi, hanno tutti paura

Nessuno ci vuole nella NATO

Sono grato con chi ci aiuta, non con chi rilascia dichiarazioni"*


le parole di Putin hanno fatto terra bruciata, neanche un paese cane sciolto ci prova

comunque sicuro al 100% che un governo occidentale sarebbe già fuggito in esilio, non stanotte ma già a pomeriggio scorso.
non so se sia più incosciente o coraggioso...sicuramente passerà alla storia


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono video e informazioni praticamente ovunque nel web, analisti militari stanno leggendo i dati che arrivano.
> 
> Certamente e' difficile avere informazioni sicure al 100% e ci vogliono ore per confermare qualcosa, ma le informazioni le abbiamo, non siamo completamente al buio.
> 
> C'è addirittura un video live sul centro di Kiev su YouTube, per dire...



Perfetto. Abbiamo delle informazioni ma alla fine non possiamo escludere nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su internet tanta gente sta riportando l'ultimo discorso di Zelensky
> 
> *"Siamo rimasti da soli
> Ho chiesto ai 27 paesi dell'Unione europea di sostenermi, hanno tutti paura
> ...


Ha ragione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:
> 
> "Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
> Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*



Questo è stato un vero ingenuo, per non usare altri termini... Come ha potuto fidarsi di Biden e degli USA? Verosimilmente pagherà con la vita la sua poca astuzia e lungimiranza


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:
> 
> "Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
> Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*



Mah.

La terza guerra mondiale e le atomiche, sì sì.

Qui mi puzza o di codardia (dopo grandi latrati), oppure di accordi pregressi.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

molto realistica



>


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2022)

sul tubo c'è l'audio della battaglia all'isola dei serpenti

russi: questa è una nave da guerra russa. Vi propongo di deporre le armi e di arrendervi per evitare spargimenti di sangue e vittime inutili. Altrimenti verrete bombardati.

Ucraini: nave da guerra russa, andate a farvi fottere.

morti tutti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> molto realistica


E' stato veramente un fesso. A questi livelli non si può essere così ingenui, anche perché ha messo in gioco la sua vita con la scelta che ha fatto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTIZIA ANCORA DA CONFERMARE DEL TUTTO:

I LIVELLI DELLE RADIAZIONI NELLA ZONA DI CHERNOBYL SONO QUINTUPLICATI NELLA GIORNATA ODIERNA.
LA NOTIZIA VIENE RIPORTATA DA VARIE FONTI CHE SEGUONO IL CONFLITTO, TUTTAVIA È ANCORA DIFFICILE VERIFICARE SE CORRISPONDE AL VERO E SE CIÒ DIPENDE DA QUALCHE DANNO SUBITO DALLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE.*


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stato veramente un fesso. A questi livelli non si può essere così ingenui, anche perché ha messo in gioco la sua vita con la scelta che ha fatto.


bisogna vedere se qualcuno gli aveva promesso qualcosa ufficiosamente.

basta guardare in faccia presidente e vicepresidente USA per capire...un ottantenne che è stato tirato peggio di Silvio per andare in tv a dire cose scritte chissà da chi e l'altra inutile che si preoccupa di avere la mascherina in coordinato con il vestito e gli accessori.
uno che ha le mani in pasta con le varie rivoluzioni passate e l'altra che non sa nulla di politica estera
leadership impresentabile


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> sul tubo c'è l'audio della battaglia all'isola dei serpenti
> 
> russi: questa è una nave da guerra russa. Vi propongo di deporre le armi e di arrendervi per evitare spargimenti di sangue e vittime inutili. Altrimenti verrete bombardati.
> 
> ...


Beh loro sono discendenti dei cosacchi di zaporizzjia che errano senza paura di nessuno e sbeffeggiavamo chiunque.
Questa la loro risposta al sultano ottomano che lo minacciava: 




> I cosacchi dello Zaporož'e al sultano turco





> Tu, diavolo turco, maledetto compare e fratello del demonio, servitore di Lucifero stesso. Quale straordinario cavaliere sei, tu che non riesci ad uccidere un riccio col tuo culo nudo? Il diavolo caca e il tuo esercito ingrassa. Non avrai, figlio d'una cagna, dei cristiani sotto di te, non temiamo il tuo esercito e per terra e per mare continueremo a darti battaglia, sia maledetta tua madre.





> Tu cuoco di Babilonia, carrettiere di Macedonia, birraio di Gerusalemme, fottitore di capre di Alessandria, porcaro di Alto e Basso Egitto, maiale d'Armenia, ladro infame della Podolia,"amato" tartaro, boia di Kam"janec'idiota del mondo e dell'altro mondo, nipote del Serpente e piaga nel nostro *****. Muso di porco, deretano di giumenta, cane di un macellaio, fronte non battezzata, scopati tua madre!





> Ecco come gli Zaporozi ti hanno risposto, essere infimo: non comanderai neanche i maiali di un cristiano. Così concludiamo, visto che non conosciamo la data e non possediamo calendario, il mese è in cielo, l'anno sta scritto sui libri e il giorno è lo stesso da noi come da voi. Puoi baciarci il culo!


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stato veramente un fesso. A questi livelli non si può essere così ingenui, anche perché ha messo in gioco la sua vita con la scelta che ha fatto.



E se c'è un fesso, vuol dire che c'è uno o più furbi.

Meglio che non mi faccio venire in testa certe idee, che è meglio. Già mi massacrano per il complottismo da Covid.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere se qualcuno gli aveva promesso qualcosa ufficiosamente.
> 
> basta guardare in faccia presidente e vicepresidente USA per capire...un ottantenne che è stato tirato peggio di Silvio per andare in tv a dire cose scritte chissà da chi e l'altra inutile che si preoccupa di avere la mascherina in coordinato con il vestito e gli accessori.



E' chiaro che gli avessero promesso qualcosa, altrimenti avrebbe tenuto un profilo più basso su tutta la questione EU e Nato. Il problema è stato proprio fidarsi ciecamente di certa gente. Ma come si fa a fidarsi di certi personaggi? Almeno cerca di avere una strategia di riserva per tutelare te stesso e la nazione. E' andato spedito contro un muro a tutta velocità. C'hai contro Putin, non un Di maio qualunque, cosa si aspettava che succedesse? Me lo immagino questo che a tutti gli incontri con i politici EU che gli raccontavano fregnacce se la credeva sul serio. I politici occidentali non hanno alcuna credibilità e le loro parole non hanno alcun valore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO CIRCONDATO E POSTO SOTTO ASSEDIO LA CITTA DI KONOTOP SITUATA A CIRCA 250 KM DA KIEV.

FONTE: THE KYIV INDEPENDENT*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*LE FORZE RUSSE PROVENIENTI DAL CONFINE BIELORUSSO HANNO SFONDATO IL FRONTE. SI TROVANO ORA A CIRCA 30 KM DA KIEV.

FONTE: GOVERNO UCRAINO*


----------



## Shmuk (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:
> 
> "Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
> Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*



Come dire, un attimino fuori tempo massimo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*QUATTRO VELIVOLI DELLE FORZE AEREE UCRAINE DIRETTI VERSO LA POLONIA, SCONOSCIUTO IL TIPO DI AEREI E IL MOTIVO DEL VOLO VERSO LA POLONIA.

FONTE: FLIGHTRADAR*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*DIFESA CONTRAEREA IN AZIONE A KIEV, ABBATTUTO UN AEREO RUSSO ED INTERCETTATI DIVERSI MISSILI.
I ROTTAMI DELL'AEREO HANNO PURTROPPO COLPITO IL CENTRO ABITATO CAUSANDO SVARIATI DANNI.

FONTE: GOVERNO UCRAINO E INTELSKY*


----------



## Shmuk (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DIFESA CONTRAEREA IN AZIONE A KIEV, ABBATTUTO UN AEREO RUSSO ED INTERCETTATI DIVERSI MISSILI.
> I ROTTAMI DELL'AEREO HANNO PURTROPPO COLPITO IL CENTRO ABITATO CAUSANDO SVARIATI DANNI.
> 
> FONTE: GOVERNO UCRAINO E INTELSKY*



Prezioso lavoro il tuo, Darren, considerato anche l'orario di copertura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ABBATTUTO UN AEREO DELL'AERONAUTICA MILITARE UCRAINA SOPRA I CIELI DI KIEV.

FONTE: CNN*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Prezioso lavoro il tuo, Darren, considerato anche l'orario di copertura.


Grazie, considera però che l'orario è dovuto anche al fuso. Qui sono ancora le 22:40.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Grazie, considera però che l'orario è dovuto anche al fuso. Qui sono ancora le 22:40.



Oh, dove sei, se è lecito?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo il Ministero della Difesa ucraino la Russia ha perso almeno 800 uomini (non 3200 come letto da queste parti), 7 aerei, 6 elicotteri, 130 veicoli corazzati e 30 carrarmati. Fonte Ansa, che a sua volta cita un sito di notizie ucraino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Oh, dove sei, se è lecito?


Stati Uniti


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTTE INSONNE PER KIEV, LE SIRENE ANTI-AEREE HANNO SUONATO PIÙ DI UNA VOLTA.
LE FORZE UCRAINE HANNO FATTO SALTARE UN PONTE SUL TETERIV AL FINE DI RALLENTARE L'AVANZATA RUSSA VERSO KIEV. 

FONTE: MINISTERO DIFESA UCRAINO
*


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Secondo il Ministero della Difesa ucraino la Russia ha perso almeno 800 uomini (non 3200 come letto da queste parti), 7 aerei, 6 elicotteri, 130 veicoli corazzati e 30 carrarmati. Fonte Ansa, che a sua volta cita un sito di notizie ucraino.


Presumo le perdite ucraine almeno 5 volte tanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riporto anche qui.
> 
> *Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:
> 
> ...


Quando ho scritto il mio post sulla fine del mondo pensavo in parte di scherzare.. Invece lo stanno facendo davvero, vogliono di nuovo la cortina di ferro e i due blocchi.. Ma se metti insieme Oggi Russia e Cina come economie e risorse la bilancia inizierà a pendere di là..
Soprattutto dopo il lavoro certosino fatto negli stati del terzo mondo e dopo 2 anni di pandemia che ha sgretolato in parte l'Occidente


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE CONTINUANO AD AVANZARE VERSO KIEV DA DUE DIREZIONI DIVERSE, LE UNITÀ PIÙ VICINE SONO A CIRCA 30 KM DALLA PERIFERIA DELLA CAPITALE UCRAINA. 
GLI SCONTRI SONO VIOLENTISSIMI, LE UNITÀ UCRAINE STANNO FACENDO DI TUTTO PER FERMARE L'OFFENSIVA SU KIEV.

FONTE: MINISTERO DIFESA UCRAINO*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su internet tanta gente sta riportando l'ultimo discorso di Zelensky
> 
> *"Siamo rimasti da soli
> Ho chiesto ai 27 paesi dell'Unione europea di sostenermi, hanno tutti paura
> ...


L'occidente ha troppo da perdere e non era preparato, ha sottovalutato il piano russo e di putin.. Leggete le parole di Tremonti, ha definito i membri del g7 turisti della politica, durante l'ultimo g7 questi fessi hanno parlato 5 minuti della Russia e tutto il tempo a parlare di gender equality e ambiente..
Inutili incapaci!


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, un bombardamento pesante su Kiev era assolutamente impensabile.
> Putin non è lucido al momento, è chiaro.


È lucidissimo


----------



## Djici (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'occidente ha troppo da perdere e non era preparato, ha sottovalutato il piano russo e di putin.. Leggete le parole di Tremonti, ha definito i membri del g7 turisti della politica, durante l'ultimo g7 questi fessi hanno parlato 5 minuti della Russia e tutto il tempo a parlare di gender equality e ambiente..
> Inutili incapaci!


Concordo.
Loro pensano solo a quelle 4 fesserie quando ci sono cose molto piu importanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*COLONNA DI MEZZI BLINDATI RUSSI AVVISTATA A DEMYDIV, KIEV DISTA ORA CIRCA 25 KM.
LE TRUPPE UCRAINE STANNO INIZIANDO A FAR SALTARE PONTI ED A INTERROMPERE LE COMUNICAZIONI STRADALI AL FINE DI ARRESTARE LA AVANZATA RUSSA.

FONTE: GEOPOLITICALCENTER*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Loro pensano solo a quelle 4 fesserie quando ci sono cose molto piu importanti.


Più che altro cose più serie.. Aver sottovalutato il pericolo russo è da minorati mentali.. Manco il pacchetto di sanzioni avevano già pronto..


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere se qualcuno gli aveva promesso qualcosa ufficiosamente.
> 
> basta guardare in faccia presidente e vicepresidente USA per capire...un ottantenne che è stato tirato peggio di Silvio per andare in tv a dire cose scritte chissà da chi e l'altra inutile che si preoccupa di avere la mascherina in coordinato con il vestito e gli accessori.
> uno che ha le mani in pasta con le varie rivoluzioni passate e l'altra che non sa nulla di politica estera
> leadership impresentabile


La forza di Putin sta proprio nel degrado della classe politica in occidente.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> È lucidissimo


Quelli non lucidi sono EU e Nato. Mi vergogno di essere europeo


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, un bombardamento pesante su Kiev era assolutamente impensabile.
> Putin non è lucido al momento, è chiaro.


ti dirò di più, sono convinto che adesso Putin possa pensare di attaccare anche altri confini nato come le
Repubbliche baltiche, senza che nessuno intervenga ugualmente. l’Europa ha paura e la Nato ha paura (per motivi diversi). Rischia di vincere su tutta la linea. E occhio a Taiwan poi


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Secondo il Ministero della Difesa ucraino la Russia ha perso almeno 800 uomini (non 3200 come letto da queste parti), 7 aerei, 6 elicotteri, 130 veicoli corazzati e 30 carrarmati. Fonte Ansa, che a sua volta cita un sito di notizie ucraino.


Troppo pochi


----------



## kekkopot (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riporto anche qui.
> 
> *Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:*
> 
> ...


Brividi.
Attacco della Cina su Taiwan manco quotato. Tra l'altro vedendo l'immobilismo dell'Occidente su Kiev (in piena Europa) i Cinesi saranno ancora più invogliati a tentar l'attacco.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che gli avessero promesso qualcosa, altrimenti avrebbe tenuto un profilo più basso su tutta la questione EU e Nato. Il problema è stato proprio fidarsi ciecamente di certa gente. Ma come si fa a fidarsi di certi personaggi? Almeno cerca di avere una strategia di riserva per tutelare te stesso e la nazione. E' andato spedito contro un muro a tutta velocità. C'hai contro Putin, non un Di maio qualunque, cosa si aspettava che succedesse? Me lo immagino questo che a tutti gli incontri con i politici EU che gli raccontavano fregnacce se la credeva sul serio. I politici occidentali non hanno alcuna credibilità e le loro parole non hanno alcun valore.



Fra lui e Di Maio non so chi sia peggio


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Brividi.
> Attacco della Cina su Taiwan manco quotato. Tra l'altro vedendo l'immobilismo dell'Occidente su Kiev (in piena Europa) i Cinesi saranno ancora più invogliati a tentar l'attacco.



9 aerei militari Cinesi hanno sorvolato Taiwan ieri


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quelli non lucidi sono EU e Nato. Mi vergogno di essere europeo


Li hanno lasciati soli, ma tutti noi sappiamo cosa sarebbe successo se le truppe NATO avessero attaccato la Russia dalle tre repubbliche baltiche e dalla Romania entrando in Ucraina a sua difesa.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Li hanno lasciati soli, ma tutti noi sappiamo cosa sarebbe successo se le truppe NATO avessero attaccato la Russia dalle tre repubbliche baltiche e dalla Romania entrando in Ucraina a sua difesa.


Quindi dobbiamo lasciare che Putin bombardi bambini e civili di un paese confinante con la UE? Dopo la Georgia non si è fermato, dopo la Crimea non si è fermato, dopo Kiev secondo te si ferma? Adesso abbiamo il nemico confinante, forse non vi rendete conto delle implicazioni


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi dobbiamo lasciare che Putin bombardi bambini e civili di un paese confinante con la UE? Dopo la Georgia non si è fermato, dopo la Crimea non si è fermato, dopo Kiev secondo te si ferma? Adesso abbiamo il nemico confinante, forse non vi rendete conto delle implicazioni


Lo sappiamo... lo sappiamo... ma te che faresti, rischieresti un conflitto nucleare per Kiev? L'Ucraina non era ne UE ne Nato. Non si era obbligati, potevano però dargli almeno mezzi e armi per combattere, questo si. Sono stati a guardare mentre Putin ammassava 190.000 tra soldati e mezzi militari, la Nato cianciava e non ha dato nulla all'Ucraina.

Ora sono finiti i paesi non occidentali. Rimangono solo i paesi Nato a confinare o i paesi già alleati con la Russia. E' riscoppiata la guerra fredda. Se davvero vuole riunire i popoli slavi, vuol dire che vuole rifare un nuovo Patto di Varsavia ma deve rovesciare quasi tutti i governi di quei paesi visto che sono tutti o Nato o in UE.

Ungheria, Polonia, Lituania, Estonia, Lettonia, Romania, Bulgaria, Rep. Ceca, Slovacchia. Basta che tocca una di queste e la Nato e USA sono obbligati a bombardare la russia.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo... lo sappiamo... ma te che faresti, rischieresti un conflitto nucleare per Kiev? L'Ucraina non era ne UE ne Nato. Non si era obbligati, potevano però dargli almeno mezzi e armi per combattere, questo si. Sono stati a guardare mentre Putin ammassava 190.000 tra soldati e mezzi militari, la Nato cianciava e non ha dato nulla all'Ucraina.


Dove sta scritto che abbiamo scongiurato un conflitto nucleare? Adesso che Kiev è bombardata ti sei più sicuro come europeo? Io no


----------



## kekkopot (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando ho scritto il mio post sulla fine del mondo pensavo in parte di scherzare.. Invece lo stanno facendo davvero, vogliono di nuovo la cortina di ferro e i due blocchi.. Ma se metti insieme Oggi Russia e Cina come economie e risorse la bilancia inizierà a pendere di là..
> Soprattutto dopo il lavoro certosino fatto negli stati del terzo mondo e dopo 2 anni di pandemia che ha sgretolato in parte l'Occidente


Non vorrei finire in OT ma và a finire davvero che la pandemia era voluta dai cinesi proprio per metterci in ginocchio ed è stato lì l'inizio della vera guerra...


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che abbiamo scongiurato un conflitto nucleare? Adesso che Kiev è bombardata ti sei più sicuro come europeo? Io no


Non l'abbiamo scongiurato, l'abbiamo solo evitato. No, non mi sento sicuro. Ma saranno contenti chi tifava Putin. Ora Putin tramite Ministro della Difesa russo ha dichiarato cosa vuole fare, lo accoglieranno sulle Alpi quando arriverà oppure saremo già morti bruciati da qualche atomica?

E' iniziata la Guerra Fredda, io e forse te l'habbiamo già vissuta. Nel 2022 è assurdo lo so ma è così. Oggi è cambiato tutto, lo sai te, lo so io. Chi lo sa oltre a noi due?


----------



## SanGigio (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo... lo sappiamo... ma te che faresti, rischieresti un conflitto nucleare per Kiev? L'Ucraina non era ne UE ne Nato. Non si era obbligati, potevano però dargli almeno mezzi e armi per combattere, questo si. Sono stati a guardare mentre Putin ammassava 190.000 tra soldati e mezzi militari, la Nato cianciava e non ha dato nulla all'Ucraina.
> 
> Ora sono finiti i paesi non occidentali. Rimangono solo i paesi Nato a confinare o i paesi già alleati con la Russia. E' riscoppiata la guerra fredda. Se davvero vuole riunire i popoli slavi, vuol dire che vuole rifare un nuovo Patto di Varsavia ma deve rovesciare quasi tutti i governi di quei paesi visto che sono tutti o Nato o in UE.
> 
> Ungheria, Polonia, Lituania, Estonia, Lettonia, Romania, Bulgaria, Rep. Ceca, Slovacchia. Basta che tocca una di queste e la Nato e USA sono obbligati a bombardare la russia.


Non lo farà, si limiterà all'Ucraina


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che abbiamo scongiurato un conflitto nucleare? Adesso che Kiev è bombardata ti sei più sicuro come europeo? Io no


E che proponi? Di dargli un motivo più che valido di radervi al suolo? Se ha preso l'Ucraina in pochi gg, con noi ci metterebbe poche ore


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Li hanno lasciati soli, ma tutti noi sappiamo cosa sarebbe successo se le truppe NATO avessero attaccato la Russia dalle tre repubbliche baltiche e dalla Romania entrando in Ucraina a sua difesa.



Un grande Bluff Americano, smascherato da Putin, sai quante armi ora l'America venderà a tutti i paesi confinanti con la Russia ? E tutto il gas via nave ?? Trilioni di dollari che si verseranno nelle casse USA


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E che proponi? Di dargli un motivo più che valido di radervi al suolo? Se ha preso l'Ucraina in pochi gg, con noi ci metterebbe poche ore


UE più Nato poche ore??? Mi sa che sopravvalutate l'esercito russo.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

SanGigio ha scritto:


> Non lo farà, si limiterà all'Ucraina


Come si diceva che "Non attaccherà l'Ucraina" e l'ha invasa. Non possiamo sapere cosa c'è nella testa che ha giocato il rischio di un conflitto mondiale per riprendersi l'Ucraina. Ha visto che la Nato è fatta di blablabla e ha l'appoggio economico della Cina magari di altri paesi di quell'area. Pensi che Putin sia un blablabla? Ha invaso l'Ucraina, partner Europeo e Nato in poche ore.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ah un'ultima cosa prima che la ragione mi abbandoni, svuotate i conti correnti, vista la velocità con cui sta accadendo tutto nin facciamoci prendere impreparati. E scappate, al più presto, qui é iniziato qualcosa che durerà anni o decenni e che pagheremo a caro prezzo


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Li hanno lasciati soli, ma tutti noi sappiamo cosa sarebbe successo se le truppe NATO avessero attaccato la Russia dalle tre repubbliche baltiche e dalla Romania entrando in Ucraina a sua difesa.


Appunto, è stata una paura dettata dalle conseguenza piuttosto che dalla forza della Russia. Il fallimento diplomatico è alla base di questa azione calcolata da anni.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah un'ultima cosa prima che la ragione mi abbandoni, svuotate i conti correnti, vista la velocità con cui sta accadendo tutto nin facciamoci prendere impreparati. E scappate, al più presto, qui é iniziato qualcosa che durerà anni o decenni e che pagheremo a caro prezzo


Per ritirare carta straccia?


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> UE più Nato poche ore??? Mi sa che sopravvalutate l'esercito russo.


Albi, sai bene come finirebbe una guerra aperta tra Nato e URSS:

-La Nato non riesce a sfondare i confini e le città dell'alleanza al confine sono bombardate, partono i missili tattici nucleari sulle truppe e poi sulle città strategiche (quelle con porti, aereoporti militiari e siti industriali) poi parte la rappresaglia nucleare russa.
-La Russia non riesce a sfondare i confini, la Russia fa la stessa cosa del punto sopra.

Punto, guerra finita. Durata 30 minuti massimo.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah un'ultima cosa prima che la ragione mi abbandoni, svuotate i conti correnti, vista la velocità con cui sta accadendo tutto nin facciamoci prendere impreparati. E scappate, al più presto, qui é iniziato qualcosa che durerà anni o decenni e che pagheremo a caro prezzo


E dove vado? Che contocorrente? Sono un disoccupato, abbandonato dallo Stato da anni che pensa a dare lavoro agli immigrati e non agli Italiani che mandano oltre 800 CV all'anno e che sono diplomati, perché per le società costano troppo. Se devo morire morirò qui a casa mia dove da bambino giocavo pensando "Che bello è il mondo". Abbracciato ai miei genitori. Tanto dopo la morte non c'è niente.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come si diceva che "Non attaccherà l'Ucraina" e l'ha invasa. Non possiamo sapere cosa c'è nella testa che ha giocato il rischio di un conflitto mondiale per riprendersi l'Ucraina. Ha visto che la Nato è fatta di blablabla e ha l'appoggio economico della Cina magari di altri paesi di quell'area. Pensi che Putin sia un blablabla? Ha invaso l'Ucraina, partner Europeo e Nato in poche ore.


"Si limiterà alla Georgia", "Si limiterà alla Crimea", " Si limiterà a Donetsk", "Si limiterà a Kiev"....Tra qualche anno qualcuno dirà "Si limiterà a Roma"


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah un'ultima cosa prima che la ragione mi abbandoni, svuotate i conti correnti, vista la velocità con cui sta accadendo tutto nin facciamoci prendere impreparati. E scappate, al più presto, qui é iniziato qualcosa che durerà anni o decenni e che pagheremo a caro prezzo


Non hanno ancora messo a punto i viaggi nello spazio però


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Si limiterà alla Georgia", "Si limiterà alla Crimea", " Si limiterà a Donetsk", "Si limiterà a Kiev"....Tra qualche anno qualcuno dirà "Si limiterà a Roma"


Si limiterà alla Polonia, si limiterà all’austria…


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Si limiterà alla Georgia", "Si limiterà alla Crimea", " Si limiterà a Donetsk", "Si limiterà a Kiev"....Tra qualche anno qualcuno dirà "Si limiterà a Roma"


Non ti preoccupare, che la guerra mondiale è solo posticipata, se farà quello che ha detto il suo Ministro, le prossime sono le tre repubbliche baltiche e la sarà Game Over, per tutti. A meno che Putin non muoia prima. Ha 70 anni. Sta ragionando come uno che non ha nulla da perdere, vuole entrare nella storia per colui che ha ricostruito l'Unione Sovietica.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha 70 anni. Sta ragionando come uno che non ha nulla da perdere, vuole entrare nella storia per colui che ha ricostruito l'Unione Sovietica.


Quello che penso anche io, ma non sappiamo chi gli succederà


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Al di là di supposizioni varie Putin ha un piano chiaro: vuole ricreare l’Unione Sovietica. Ergo, una volta invasi i Paesi Baltici, Europa e USA non potranno restare al palo per gli accordi Nato e partirà il conflitto mondiale. Un bambino di 3 anni lo capirebbe.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Al di là di supposizioni varie Putin ha un piano chiaro: vuole ricreare l’Unione Sovietica. Ergo, una volta invasi i Paesi Baltici, Europa e USA non potranno restare al palo per gli accordi Nato e partirà il conflitto mondiale. Un bambino di 3 anni lo capirebbe.


Occhio che Bidet si inventerà di tutto pur di non intervenire.


----------



## Baba (25 Febbraio 2022)

I morti civili sono anche quelli che hanno ricevuto armi e hanno deciso di combattere?


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se si fida della cina sta fresco
> 
> per me non è quello statista lungimirante che si credeva..almeno io..forse l'età gli ha annebbiato il cervello
> 
> oggi lui crede sia il primo grande passo per non si sa cosa ma per me è il primo passo per la rovina della sua russia


Non è questione di età. Putin ha 69 anni… 
È sempre stato così: un dittatorello bulletto. Io non sono a favore delle famigerate “esportazioni di democrazia” quindi fatti dei russi. Ma fatti dei russi fino a quando se ne stanno nei loro confini.
Probabilmente la situazione interna è così deteriorata che i metodi di repressione che ha usato fino a ora non riuscivano più a tenere a bada i dissidi.
Da qui la creazione di un pretesto per poter accusare l’Occidente di tutti i mali del mondo e muovere una guerra di aggressione.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Occhio che Bidet si inventerà di tutto pur di non intervenire.


Non può venire incontro agli accordi Nato. Bidet è un fantoccio poi. Investiranno mld e mld nel settore degli armamenti per un motivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> UE più Nato poche ore??? Mi sa che sopravvalutate l'esercito russo.


Forse, ma tutto sommato dipendiamo troppo dagli USA, senza un loro intervento penso che la Russia ci possa schiacciare senza troppa fatica, poi alle brutte l'ha detto pure Putin, in caso di sconfitta ricordare che sono una potenza nucleare e non ci sarebbero vincitori. Poi io non sono nessuno, ma queste parole mi sanno di minaccia bella e buona, ma solo nel caso in cui gli andassimo a rompere le balle da vicino. Sempre ciò che ho percepito io, chiaramente posso sbagliare. Io eviterei 8n ogni caso in conflitto mondiale, sarebbe follia secondo me


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io oggi sono molto curioso di vedere se ci saranno delle proteste interne molto più forti e decise rispetto a ieri.


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Forse, ma tutto sommato dipendiamo troppo dagli USA, senza un loro intervento penso che la Russia ci possa schiacciare senza troppa fatica, poi alle brutte l'ha detto pure Putin, in caso di sconfitta ricordare che sono una potenza nucleare e non ci sarebbero vincitori. Poi io non sono nessuno, ma queste parole mi sanno di minaccia bella e buona, ma solo nel caso in cui gli andassimo a rompere le balle da vicino. Sempre ciò che ho percepito io, chiaramente posso sbagliare. Io eviterei 8n ogni caso in conflitto mondiale, sarebbe follia secondo me


Purtroppo le cronache che leggiamo in questi giorni ricordano sinistramente ciò che tutti noi abbiamo letto sui libri di storia.
Speriamo che il finale sia diverso.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare, che la guerra mondiale è solo posticipata, se farà quello che ha detto il suo Ministro, le prossime sono le tre repubbliche baltiche e la sarà Game Over, per tutti. A meno che Putin non muoia prima. Ha 70 anni. Sta ragionando come uno che non ha nulla da perdere, vuole entrare nella storia per colui che ha ricostruito l'Unione Sovietica.


Secondo me ci sarà immobilismo anche per le repubbliche baltiche. Si lo so che ci sono i trattati ecc, ma a ridosso delle due grandi guerre quante volte abbiamo cambiato schieramento e non rispettato i trattati? non si rischierà il conflitto nucleare per le repubbliche baltiche. Non deve però toccare la Polonia


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sarà immobilismo anche per le repubbliche baltiche. Si lo so che ci sono i trattati ecc, ma a ridosso delle due grandi guerre quante volte abbiamo cambiato schieramento e non rispettato i trattati? non si rischierà il conflitto nucleare per le repubbliche baltiche. Non deve però toccare la Polonia


Se non difendono le repubbliche baltiche alla guerra si unisce la Cina. Oltretutto ricordiamo che ci sono 50.000 soldati Nato nelle tre repubbliche baltiche.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:
> 
> "Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
> Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*


STRANO
Eppure l'avevo detto che dell'Ucraina non fregava niente a nessuno, e che era solo l'utile idiota per un braccio di ferro tra potenze.

Il volere del popolo di stare in Europa, la democrazia ecc. Quante balle...


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Forse, ma tutto sommato dipendiamo troppo dagli USA, senza un loro intervento penso che la Russia ci possa schiacciare senza troppa fatica, poi alle brutte l'ha detto pure Putin, in caso di sconfitta ricordare che sono una potenza nucleare e non ci sarebbero vincitori. Poi io non sono nessuno, ma queste parole mi sanno di minaccia bella e buona, ma solo nel caso in cui gli andassimo a rompere le balle da vicino. Sempre ciò che ho percepito io, chiaramente posso sbagliare. Io eviterei 8n ogni caso in conflitto mondiale, sarebbe follia secondo me


C’è un bellissimo documentario-intervista tra Putin e oliver stone, di qualche anno fa, ma dove chiaramente dice, letteralmente, che tra Nato e Russia non ci sarebbe nessun vincitore ma perderebbe tutto il mondo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> La forza di Putin sta proprio nel degrado della classe politica in occidente.


Che è la rappresentazione di cosa è diventato l occidente solo immagine e falso perbenismo


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E dove vado? Che contocorrente? Sono un disoccupato, abbandonato dallo Stato da anni che pensa a dare lavoro agli immigrati e non agli Italiani che mandano oltre 800 CV all'anno e che sono diplomati, perché per le società costano troppo. Se devo morire morirò qui a casa mia dove da bambino giocavo pensando "Che bello è il mondo". Abbracciato ai miei genitori. Tanto dopo la morte non c'è niente.


E come darti torto.... Considera il mio più un discorso legato alla paura, secondo me chi può farebbe bene ad andarsene. Chiaro poi che comprendo il tuo discorso eh.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> C’è un bellissimo documentario-intervista tra Putin e oliver stone, di qualche anno fa, ma dove chiaramente dice, letteralmente, che tra Nato e Russia non ci sarebbe nessun vincitore ma perderebbe tutto il mondo



Forse gli americani non lo hanno visto.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

comunque in guerra non si improvvisa niente, l’Europa ha sbagliato tutto. Un carrista ha bisogno di mesi e mesi di addestramento, figuriamoci per i mezzi più tecnologici, abbiamo 3 soldati in croce, leva obbligatoria abolita quasi ovunque (in EU), se succede qualcosa dobbiamo solo sperare negli americani.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è questo il discorso.
> Poteva ottenere il risultato senza un attacco così violento, era sufficiente occupare donbass e odessa e strangolare economicamente l'ucraina, il governo sarebbe caduto ugualmente.
> Se davvero vuole un attacco su larga scala su kiev, è totalmente non necessario. è sadismo e basta.


Il punto è che non è quello il messaggio che sta lanciando, @Trumpusconi.
Putin si sta facendo portavoce dei revanscismi nazionalisti che da sempre albergano in Europa, ma che sono stati soppressi con la forza dopo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale.
Bisogna capire solo il livello di convinzione della cosa, ovvero quanto sia propaganda e quanto ci sia di reale. Perché se la cosa è reale ci potrebbe essere il rischio di una coalizione di potenze e alleati satelliti insoddisfatti, e questo può degenerare in varie escalation di tipo bellico in diversi quadri regionali.
Ma io continuo a non credere a questo scenario per tutti gli equilibri internazionali che verrebbero meno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> comunque in guerra non si improvvisa niente, l’Europa ha sbagliato tutto. Un carrista ha bisogno di mesi e mesi di addestramento, figuriamoci per i mezzi più tecnologici, abbiamo 3 soldati in croce, leva obbligatoria abolita quasi ovunque (in EU), se succede qualcosa dobbiamo solo sperare negli americani.


@Albijol é quello che cercavo di dire io, parlavo proprio di esercito in sé, in europa siamo troppo dipendenti dagli USA. Ovviamente la speranza, sempre più vana, é che non serva


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> @Albijol é quello che cercavo di dire io, parlavo proprio di esercito in sé, in europa siamo troppo dipendenti dagli USA. Ovviamente la speranza, sempre più vana, é che non serva



gli eserciti europei sono semi ridicoli, escludendo gli UK e un pò la Francia. Infatti penso che dopo sto fatto, nascerà un esercito UE.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> comunque in guerra non si improvvisa niente, l’Europa ha sbagliato tutto. Un carrista ha bisogno di mesi e mesi di addestramento, figuriamoci per i mezzi più tecnologici, abbiamo 3 soldati in croce, leva obbligatoria abolita quasi ovunque (in EU), se succede qualcosa dobbiamo solo sperare negli americani.


In questa epoca credo conti molto di più la qualità della quantità, la tecnologia la fa da padrona. Gli eserciti occidentali sono composti da professionisti altamente qualificati, almeno da questo punto di vista credo che siamo in buone mani.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> gli eserciti europei sono semi ridicoli, escludendo gli UK e un pò la Francia. Infatti penso che dopo sto fatto, nascerà un esercito UE.


Che bello un esercito di fedez e compagnia briscola


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2022)

È brutto da dire, ma solo una resa veloce dell'Ucraina può evitare una guerra mondiale. Bisogna svuotare il campo di battaglia il più velocemente possibile e tornare a negoziare.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

quanto è quotato il locchidaun in italia e pieni poteri dittatoriali alla lucert.. ehm.. drago?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È brutto da dire, ma solo una resa veloce dell'Ucraina può evitare una guerra mondiale. Bisogna svuotare il campo di battaglia il più velocemente possibile e tornare a negoziare.



Hai ragione. Bisogna evitare una guerra lunga che pagano i civili ucraini.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In questa epoca credo conti molto di più la qualità della quantità, la tecnologia la fa da padrona. Gli eserciti occidentali sono composti da professionisti altamente qualificati, almeno da questo punto di vista credo che siamo in buone mani.


Da pochi professionisti altamente qualificati, i russi hanno milioni di professionisti qualificati. finché devi fare operazioni tattiche contro i talebani va bene tutto, se i russi vogliono entrare via terra in qualche paese europeo, dopo una fase di stallo, i russi hanno continui ricambi noi in braghe di tela (perché penso e spero che da ambo le parti non si usi mai la tecnologia vera)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

dando per scontato che in pochi giorni (oggi?, domani?) si prende Kjev poi che succede? Le repubbliche del Dombass potrebbe annetterne come la Crimea ma il resto dell' Ucraina? Instauri un governo fantoccio? Io non penso possa funzionare nel 2022 come succedeva nel 1950 sinceramente. Magari mi sbaglio ma sarà una guerra infinita di logoramento, ribellione, insurrezioni della popolazione. Poi magari non ci capisco niente, non pretendo di essere Kissinger.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Da pochi professionisti altamente qualificati, i russi hanno milioni di professionisti qualificati. finché devi fare operazioni tattiche contro i talebani va bene tutto, se i russi vogliono entrare via terra in qualche paese europeo, dopo una fase di stallo, i russi hanno continui ricambi noi in braghe di tela (perché penso e spero che da ambo le parti non si usi mai la tecnologia vera)


Non sono un esperto del settore parlo così a sensazioni ma una guerra via terra tra due potenze militari di livello penso sia abbastanza improbabile perchè quando hai il nemico sul pianerottolo di casa la tecnologia la usi eccome e sarebbe una mattanza.

Speriamo in una rapida de-escalation della violenza perchè su una cosa ha ragione Putin se sarà guerra vera perderemo tutti. Spero una volta presa Kiev e constatata la pesantezza delle sanzioni ambo le parti abbiano le giuste motivazioni per sedersi al tavolo a negoziare, non vedo altre chance di uscirne bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Vi ho letto tutti d'un fiato.
Tristezza infinita.


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma queste fantomatiche sanzioni sono partite? Cioè mi pare che qui è passato già un giorno di guerra a due passi da noi e non abbiamo ancora deciso il da fare perchè qualcuno è d'accordo, qualcun altro no, bo, chissà.
Questa cosa mi manda ai matti.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma queste fantomatiche sanzioni sono partite? Cioè mi pare che qui è passato già un giorno di guerra a due passi da noi e non abbiamo ancora deciso il da fare perchè qualcuno è d'accordo, qualcun altro no, bo, chissà.
> Questa cosa mi manda ai matti.


Voglio sperare che dietro questo apparente silenzio, ci sia in realtà un piano ben definito.
Se da una parte Putin è un pazzo, dall'altra c'è apparente disorganizzazione, disunione e caos.
La cosa mi mette grande paura, ma come detto, voglio sperare che sia solo apparenza, altrimenti siamo davvero nei guai.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

La russia praticamente ha dichiarato guerra a usa e tutto l'occidente, altro che ucraina.

Questo è un punto di non ritorno ma il sangue per ora lo stanno lasciando gli ucraini.
Che futuro ci aspetta?
Di certo nulla sarà come prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che dietro questo apparente silenzio, ci sia in realtà un piano ben definito.
> Se da una parte Putin è un pazzo, dall'altra c'è apparente disorganizzazione, disunione e caos.
> La cosa mi mette grande paura, ma come detto, voglio sperare che sia solo apparenza, altrimenti siamo davvero nei guai.


Paradossalmente sono i russi stessi ora che devono far qualcosa .
Putin va isolato e magari messo da parte. Se da vivo o da morto a questo punto conta poco.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente sono i russi stessi ora che devono far qualcosa .
> Putin va isolato e magari messo da parte. Se da vivo o da morto a questo punto conta poco.


Credo sia proprio come dici tu.
Ovviamente partendo dal presupposto che questa sia la guerra di Putin, e non della Russia


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo nel 2022 e tutti pensavamo di aver costruito il nostro bel mondo ma alla fine stiamo vivendo la geopolitica e l'occupazione di altri stati come l'abbiamo studiata solo sui libri, fortunatamente per noi.

Io non lo so se sia il delirio di un pazzo o se c'è del rancore che parte da molto lontano ma propendo per la seconda.

Un attacco di tal portata che parte dopo questi due anni che ci hanno fiaccato non credo sia un caso.
E il virus parte dalla casa madre cina.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La russia praticamente ha dichiarato guerra a usa e tutto l'occidente, altro che ucraina.
> 
> Questo è un punto di non ritorno ma il sangue per ora lo stanno lasciando gli ucraini.
> Che futuro ci aspetta?
> Di certo nulla sarà come prima.


è tutto un bluff..

Putin riprende l'Ucraina gli Usa si tolgono la russia dai futuri piani commerciali con l'Europa e l'America ritorna re indiscusso dell'Europa e tutti gli stati europei suoi feudali fedeli.

tutto organizzato almeno io la penso così, L'Ucraina è stata illusa e imbrogliata


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Credo sia proprio come dici tu.
> Ovviamente partendo dal presupposto che questa sia la guerra di Putin, e non della Russia


Se i russi dovessero chiedere aiuto ogni scenario potrebbe cambiare ma a quale prezzo??
Qua parliamo di crimini di guerra.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> è tutto un bluff..
> 
> Putin riprende l'Ucraina gli Usa si tolgono la russia dai futuri piani commerciali con l'Europa


Si ok ma qua si stanno stracciando accordi internazionali e stuprando diritti umani.

Quale sarebbe esattamente la colpa degli ucraini? Voler sposare l'occidente e provare a regalarsi un futuro diverso?
Stiamo nuovamente assistendo allo sgretolamento dell'unione sovietica?
La russia definisce nazisti chi non la pensa come loro.

L'ucraina non può essere un paese cuscinetto, mica sono bambocci.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ok ma qua si stanno stracciando accordi internazionali e stuprando diritti umani.
> 
> Quale sarebbe esattamente la colpa degli ucraini? Voler sposare l'occidente e provare a regalarsi un futuro diverso?
> Stiamo nuovamente assistendo allo sgretolamento dell'unione sovietica?
> La russia definisce nazisti chi non la pensa come loro.


soldi soldi e soldi è quello il motivo, la gente normale che si vuole solo costruire una famiglia non conta niente... mi sembra ovvio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Credo sia proprio come dici tu.
> Ovviamente partendo dal presupposto che questa sia la guerra di Putin, e non della Russia


io penso che a sto giro partiranno sanzioni economiche senza precedenti. Putin comanda l'intera Russia, ma non posso immaginare riesca a mantenere un consenso alto dopo sta cosa. Magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ok ma qua si stanno stracciando accordi internazionali e stuprando diritti umani.
> 
> *Quale sarebbe esattamente la colpa degli ucraini? Voler sposare l'occidente e provare a regalarsi un futuro diverso?*
> Stiamo nuovamente assistendo allo sgretolamento dell'unione sovietica?
> La russia definisce nazisti chi non la pensa come loro.


@diavoloINme , ma tu credi davvero che gli ucraini vogliano l'occidente ecc.?
Quel popolo non sa neanche quello che vuole, ma è solo in balia di presidenti messi lì di proposito per servire l'uno o l'altro interesse.
Janukovic serviva gli interessi di Mosca, la Timoshenko quelli di Washington, e così via.

Lo ribadisco: dell'Ucraina non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Sono solo il terreno di scontro di interessi altrui.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> soldi soldi e soldi è quello il motivo, la gente normale che si vuole solo costruire una famiglia non conta niente... mi sembra ovvio


Che le motivazioni sono economiche non ci sono dubbi ma si sta attaccando un paese libero che vuole entrare nella nato e ue e ha ogni diritto di poterlo fare.

Se oggi non fermiamo putin tra qualche anno si sentirà tenuto a far di peggio.
80 anni di storia andati a farsi benedire.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme , ma tu credi davvero che gli ucraini vogliano l'occidente ecc.?
> Quel popolo non sa neanche quello che vuole, ma è solo in balia di presidenti messi lì di proposito per servire l'uno o l'altro interesse.
> Janukovic serviva gli interessi di Mosca, la Timoshenko quelli di Washington, e così via.
> 
> Lo ribadisco: dell'Ucraina non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Sono solo il terreno di scontro di interessi altrui.


Fosse cosi sarebbe doppiamente triste.
Vediamo cosa succede ma sangue di civili innocenti sta scorrendo.

Si scannassero tra loro solo i delinquenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Attenzione, leggere.

Non possiamo leggere centinaia di post ogni ora, dovete facilitarvi il lavoro.
Se non ci venite incontro e incappiamo in flame come alcuni post di stanotte, sarà ban immediato e definitivo.









Guerra in Ucraina: flame = BAN DEFINITIVO.



Già abbiamo intuito l'andazzo e da pro vax vs no vax siamo passati in un batter d'occhio da pro guerra vs no guerra con flame vari. Vi ripetiamo che non sono più tollerati e che ci costringe a lavoro extra verrà bannato definitivamente. QUi non siamo all'asilo.





www.milanworld.net




*


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stringi stringi il vero disgelo deve esserci tra usa e cina.
Si stanno scontrando i due colossi per ora all'ombra apparentemente.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fosse cosi sarebbe doppiamente triste.
> Vediamo cosa succede ma sangue di civili innocenti sta scorrendo.
> 
> Si scannassero tra loro solo i delinquenti.


Ma è ovvio sia così. E bada che gli americani non hanno nemmeno l'interesse di avere Kiev in sé, ma solo di allargare il fronte anti-russo.
Cioè, della volontà del popolo ucraino non sanno che farsene.

Ed è per questo che la NATO non è intervenuta. Perché da un punto di vista di mero opportunismo si sono resi conto che Kiev non vale una guerra, e che, come Minsk, la si può lasciare per ora nelle mani di Mosca, aspettando magari momenti più propizi, facendo leva su una eventuale debolezza dell'avversario.

Qui si sta facendo troppo tifo da stadio per una faccenda in cui il più pulito c'ha la rogna.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme , ma tu credi davvero che gli ucraini vogliano l'occidente ecc.?
> Quel popolo non sa neanche quello che vuole, ma è solo in balia di presidenti messi lì di proposito per servire l'uno o l'altro interesse.
> Janukovic serviva gli interessi di Mosca, la Timoshenko quelli di Washington, e così via.
> 
> Lo ribadisco: dell'Ucraina non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Sono solo il terreno di scontro di interessi altrui.


come diceva qualche saggio, "la guerra non restaura diritti, ridefinisce poteri."


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> come diceva qualche saggio, "la guerra non restaura diritti, ridefinisce poteri."


Esattamente.
Ed è per quello che io non credo nella Terza Guerra Mondiale, perché una guerra di quella portata ridefinirebbe equilibri internazionali per decenni (o magari secoli) a venire, con declino o nascita di nuovi attori internazionali.
C'è troppo da perdere, per quelli che siedono nel Consiglio di Sicurezza e hanno il diritto di veto. Tutti loro non hanno interesse in una guerra globale. Tutti.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Gorbaciov ha 90 anni e ancora rilascia interviste
Eltsin, un ubriacone, è durato 76 anni...
figuriamoci Putin che fa sport da sempre, mangia in modo controllato, dorme sempre alla solita ora, non beve e fuma.
è un salutista puro come stile di vita, dalle analisi del sangue sta meglio di qualche cinquantenne vizioso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate l'OT, volevo ringraziare chi sta postando news brevi e concise. Navigare su altri siti è impossibile, tra clicca qui, clicca lì, pubblicità. Fa piacere avere i punti cardine di quello che sta succedendo senza dover perdere la testa.


----------



## darden (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme , ma tu credi davvero che gli ucraini vogliano l'occidente ecc.?
> Quel popolo non sa neanche quello che vuole, ma è solo in balia di presidenti messi lì di proposito per servire l'uno o l'altro interesse.
> Janukovic serviva gli interessi di Mosca, la Timoshenko quelli di Washington, e così via.
> 
> Lo ribadisco: dell'Ucraina non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Sono solo il terreno di scontro di interessi altrui.



Più che terreno di scontro, al netto delle dichiarazioni ho visto una bella analisi dei materiali e degli export Ucraini. Praticamente facendo un recap:

1° in Europa riserve uranio
2° in Europa riserve titanio
2° al mondo di riserve esplorate manganese
2a più grande riserva di ferro al mondo (30 miliardi di tonnellate)
2° in Europa per riserve di mercurio
3° in Europa (13° posto nel mondo) per riserve di gas da argille
7° al mondo per riserve di carbone
In generale sugli export si vede come alla fine l'Ucraina possa dare un aiuto serio alla Russia in qualche settore






Ovviamente sono analisi trovate sul web, non so quanto attendibili. Ma se lo fossero magari si spiega un pò di più la voglia di prendersi tutta l'Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Corriere della Sera: "Gli USA studiano un modo per mettere in salvo Zelensky.
L'invio di un commando per prelevarlo sembra troppo rischioso.
Le ipotesi di un governo a Leopoli o in esilio."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Più che terreno di scontro, al netto delle dichiarazioni ho visto una bella analisi dei materiali e degli export Ucraini. Praticamente facendo un recap:
> 
> 1° in Europa riserve uranio
> 2° in Europa riserve titanio
> ...



secondo me le motivazioni di conquista delle "risorse" sono secondarie, e comunque inferiori ai costi della guerra. Si tratta principalmente di allineare l'Ucraina alle politiche Russe senza vederla partire verso l' UE/NATO con tutte le conseguenze possibili anche per altri stati ex sovietici come Bielorussia e Kazakistan.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Più che terreno di scontro, al netto delle dichiarazioni ho visto una bella analisi dei materiali e degli export Ucraini. Praticamente facendo un recap:
> 
> 1° in Europa riserve uranio
> 2° in Europa riserve titanio
> ...


Può essere. Sicuramente è un punto di vista interessante, perché quei dati sono di sicuro un ottimo pretesto per una potenza per tenersi stretto un paese, anche a costo di invaderlo.

Non so cosa voglia fare la Russia dell'Ucraina, se annetterla o trasformarla in una specie di protettorato.
Di sicuro c'è che non la lascerà andare facilmente dall'altra parte della cortina di ferro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me le motivazioni di conquista delle "risorse" sono secondarie, e comunque inferiori ai costi della guerra. Si tratta principalmente di allineare l'Ucraina alle politiche Russe senza vederla partire verso l' UE/NATO con tutte le conseguenze possibili anche per altri stati ex sovietici come Bielorussia e Kazakistan.



Diciamo che alla Russia le motivazioni non mancano.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*le forze russe sono nel quartiere Obolon di Kiev*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

troppe chiacchere..c'è un signore che sta invadendo un paese senza e uccidendo civili (direttamente o indirettamente non cambia niente) e questo è ingiustificabile. fine


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Febbraio 2022)

.

@emamilan99 no richiesta di link esterni. C'è il ban per queste cose.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me le motivazioni di conquista delle "risorse" sono secondarie, e comunque inferiori ai costi della guerra. Si tratta principalmente di allineare l'Ucraina alle politiche Russe senza vederla partire verso l' UE/NATO con tutte le conseguenze possibili anche per altri stati ex sovietici come Bielorussia e Kazakistan.


Penso Putin pero sia consapevole delle conseguenze. Dell'Ucraina non frega niente a nessuno, non è neanche nella Nato, e quindi viene lasciata in balia di se stessa.
Ma ne conseguirà di nuovo una divisione in blocchi, tanto piu che a quel punto la Russia sarà confinante con la UE e la Nato.

A mio parere la "conquista" dell'Ucraina va vista in un disegno piu ampio che porterà (secondo i piani del Cremlino) ad una nuova sorta di Guerra Fredda (che poi non è detto che lo sia cosi fredda, ma non andiamo troppo oltre).

E saranno decisivi i rapporti tra Cina e Russia, perchè oltre ad avere il confine piu lungo del mondo (e dunque indifendibile) hanno interessi molto molto simili in politica estera. Ad oggi questo è un punto davvero oscuro, sul quale non a caso ieri Biden non ha risposto.

Chiaro che un blocco Russo-Cinese sia un'alternativa minacciosa e potenzialmente incontrastabile anche per la Nato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> troppe chiacchere..c'è un signore che sta invadendo un paese senza e uccidendo civili (direttamente o indirettamente non cambia niente) e questo è ingiustificabile. fine



a quanto pare però non stiamo facendo nulla. Leggo anche che Italia e Germania si sono opposte alle sanzioni come l'uscita dallo SWIFT. In UK/USA ci stanno già allegramente predendo per i fondelli ricordando anche la seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sul sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano:
Johnson: “Putin non resterà impunito”​La Russia chiude lo spazio aereo ai voli britannici​


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a quanto pare però non stiamo facendo nulla. Leggo anche che Italia e Germania si sono opposte alle sanzioni come l'uscita dallo SWIFT. In UK/USA ci stanno già allegramente predendo per i fondelli ricordando anche la seconda guerra mondiale


per forza..italia e germania sono le piu dipendenti in europa dal gas russo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Ripetiamo, per l'ennesima volta, le tre regole:

- No flame
- No richiesta di link esterni al forum, se volete contattate in privato gli utenti.
- Citare sempre la fonte di ogni news. Devono essere agenzie accreditate e canali ufficiali, non notizie prese a caso su Twitter.

Saremo intransigenti, se no con 100 pagine di post ogni topic diventa il caos.*


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a quanto pare però non stiamo facendo nulla. Leggo anche che Italia e Germania si sono opposte alle sanzioni come l'uscita dallo SWIFT. In UK/USA ci stanno già allegramente predendo per i fondelli ricordando anche la seconda guerra mondiale


Siamo contrari perché usiamo il sistema swift per pagare il gas alla Russia


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: "Gli USA studiano un modo per mettere in salvo Zelensky.
> L'invio di un commando per prelevarlo sembra troppo rischioso.
> Le ipotesi di un governo a Leopoli o in esilio."*


A lui non lo prende il fucile in mano?  ma la gente comune si


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Siamo contrari perché usiamo il sistema swift per pagare il gas alla Russia



appunto lo so, ma Putin agisce perchè sa anche che in Occidente sarebbe finita così. Incredibile comunque che non abbiamo una politica energetica da 50 anni. Facciamo ridere.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> appunto lo so, ma Putin agisce perchè sa anche che in Occidente sarebbe finita così. Incredibile comunque che non abbiamo una politica energetica da 50 anni. Facciamo ridere.


deve intervenire chi è piu indipendente..come la GB che infatti lo sta facendo


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A lui non lo prende il fucile in mano?  ma la gente comune si


hai ragione giustamente in genere i presidenti dei governi sono in prima linea a combattere..in trincea proprio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Corriere della Sera: Ucraina - Russia, Kiev colpita da missili, truppe russe a 10 km. Zelensky: "Noi soli, le potenze stanno a guardare"​


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> deve intervenire chi è piu indipendente..come la GB che infatti lo sta facendo


Se non sbaglio ha imposto il ban alla vendita delle caldaie a gas


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti.

Noto, con dispiacere, che forse ci si sta accorgendo di quanto sia inconsistente questa grande UE, e in genere tutta la coalizione occidentale.

Quando ci si lamentava di gente che si preoccupa di inginocchiamenti, roba inclusiva e altro, piuttosto che mirare a stabilizzare una società e renderla più coesa e immune a problematiche, ci si riferiva anche a queste cose.

Ma chiaramente, dirlo in tempi non sospetti ti fa passare sempre da idiota. E chiaramente, adesso è esclusivamente colpa dei russi, noi siamo eticamente a posto.

No, adesso siamo nudi. Vedremo come va a finire, con i fiorellini, i greenpass e le bandiere arcobaleno sventolate quando arriveranno le bollette.

Speriamo nella bontà di Putin, và.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Ucraina - Russia, Kiev colpita da missili, truppe russe a 10 km. Zelensky: "Noi soli, le potenze stanno a guardare"​


le potenze essendo piu ragionevoli del nano pazzo prima di scatenare una guerra nucleare mondiale ci vanno con i piedi di piombo

ma Zelensky e il suo valoroso popolo hanno tutte le ragioni sia chiaro


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hai ragione giustamente in genere i presidenti dei governi sono in prima linea a combattere..in trincea proprio


Dovrebbe ha scommesso lui con la pelle dei propri cittadini, perchè adesso non gioca la sua ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico contro NATO e USA:
> 
> "Siamo rimasti da soli a combattere.
> Chi è pronto a combattere con noi? Non vedo nessuno. Chi è pronto a dare all'Ucraina una garanzia di adesione alla Nato? Tutti hanno paura".*



L'avevo detto che questo era veramente un somaro.
Si è fatto ripetutamente fottere da false promesse,in primis degli USA e di quel bacucco di Bidet.

Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la conferenza stampa in cui auspicava l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella ue e nella nato.
E anche queste parole "non vedo nessuno,tutti hanno paura"..

Chissà quante nazioni avevano promesso aiuti militari per poi sparire subito dopo l'invasione.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le potenze essendo piu ragionevoli del nano pazzo prima di scatenare una guerra nucleare mondiale ci vanno con i piedi di piombo
> 
> ma Zelensky e il suo valoroso popolo hanno tutte le ragioni sia chiaro



Per me Putin, che sia chiaro ritengo un dittatore vero e proprio, non è affatto pazzo. Ha pianificato tutto a dovere mettendo in conto le sanzioni occidentali perché sa di poter contare su altri Stati amici.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che questo era veramente un somaro.
> Si è fatto ripetutamente fottere da false promesse,in primis degli USA e di quel bacucco di Bidet.
> 
> Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la conferenza stampa in cui auspicava l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella ue e nella nato.
> ...



A me invece, da italiano, quando Putin ha detto "i paesi occidentali non aiutano l' Ucraina o verrano nuclearizzati", mi ha fatto pensare che rischierei la vita e di essere bombardato pur di fargli un culo cosi.

Tutti duri a chiacchiere.
Poi in realtà appena vengono minacciati non velatamente, se la fanno sotto.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che questo era veramente un somaro.
> Si è fatto ripetutamente fottere da false promesse,in primis degli USA e di quel bacucco di Bidet.
> 
> Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la conferenza stampa in cui auspicava l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella ue e nella nato.
> ...


ma come ci si fa a fidare di Sleepy Joe Biden  un pazzo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le potenze essendo piu ragionevoli del nano pazzo prima di scatenare una guerra nucleare mondiale ci vanno con i piedi di piombo
> 
> ma Zelensky e il suo valoroso popolo hanno tutte le ragioni sia chiaro



Tanto i Russi se vogliono ce la faranno pagare comunque. E non saranno i ricconi a pagarne le conseguenze, ma i poveri cittadini onesti come noi. 
Quindi.....


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che questo era veramente un somaro.
> Si è fatto ripetutamente fottere da false promesse,in primis degli USA e di quel bacucco di Bidet.
> 
> Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la conferenza stampa in cui auspicava l'ingresso dell'Ucraina nella ue e nella nato.
> ...



Stai sereno Zelensky…


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Putin, che sia chiaro ritengo un dittatore vero e proprio, non è affatto pazzo. Ha pianificato tutto a dovere mettendo in conto le sanzioni occidentali perché sa di poter contare su altri Stati amici.


si si ci sta

pazzo a livello di umanità intendo..anche se secondo me sta esagerando anche nell'ottica "dittatoriale"..sta facendo il passo piu lungo della gamba


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nelle webcam di Kiev si sentono le sirene…

dio mio


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

i militari russi hanno preso uniformi e mezzi ucraini per insediarsi a Kiev TG COM


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Ucraina - Russia, Kiev colpita da missili, truppe russe a 10 km. Zelensky: "Noi soli, le potenze stanno a guardare"​


La situazione dell'Ucraina è sconcertante, ho anche molti amici che vivono a Kiev (ex colleghi) e dunque racconti di prima mano, pero non facendo parte della Nato ne di nessuna organizzazione internazionale a parte l'Onu (nella quale pero la Russia ha potere di veto), era inevitabile sarebbe stata lasciata sola.
Almeno io ho sempre considerato infattibile il coinvolgimento di chiunque in questo conflitto, che per sua natura resta un conflitto locale.

Unica possibilità sarebbe l'intervento USA stile poliziotto come hanno fatto svariate volte, ma in questo caso non vedo che interesse possano avere nel farsi coinvolgere in un conflitto per un paese neanche alleato.

Come dicevo ieri, penso che il piano della Nato (diciamo cosi) sia quello di lasciare l'Ucraina alla Russia per poi appoggiare una guerra partigiana di liberazione, lunga e logorante, in seguito.

In tutto cio ci rimettono sempre i poveri ucraini.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Al di là della follia di Putin, io mi chiedo però cosa faremo senza la Russia. Cosa! I cinesi vanno bene ed anche lì c'è la dittatura con un presidente sanguinario, Putin invece no. Ragionate.


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le potenze essendo piu ragionevoli del nano pazzo prima di scatenare una guerra nucleare mondiale ci vanno con i piedi di piombo
> 
> ma Zelensky e il suo valoroso popolo hanno tutte le ragioni sia chiaro


Concordo in pieno. Io non amo i parrucconi della comunità Internazionale, la Von Der Leyen in primis, ma quando sento dire: "Comunità internazionale branco di pecore" "Solo tanti discorsi" "Putin con le sanzioni ci si pulisce il lato b", ecc... mi chiedo: "E che mazza potrebbero fare, oltre che intimidirlo con le sanzioni?" Gente, dall'altra parte c'è una superpotenza, che si fa forte del fatto di esserlo e dietro le quinte a spalleggiarla con ogni probabilità ce n'è un'altra con sede a Pechino. Il problema è per quella povera gente ed il senso di impotenza che ti pervade quando vedi certe immagini.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al di là della follia di Putin, io mi chiedo però cosa faremo senza la Russia. Cosa! I cinesi vanno bene ed anche lì c'è la dittatura con un presidente sanguinario, Putin invece no. Ragionate.



Tra qualche tempo sarà tutto dimenticato. Gli affari devono continuare.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stai sereno Zelensky…



si agita e sbraita, vuole che gli altri vadano a combattere la guerra per lui tirandosi dietro le conseguenze del caso. Purtroppo per lui, questa e' la guerra dell'ucraina, non del resto del mondo.

Quando l'Azerbaijan ha aggredito l'Armenia qualche mese fa non mi risulta che la comunita' internazionale si fosse stracciata le vesti per intervenire (non sono intervenuti, guarda caso).

Quando la Turchia ha bombardato i curdi in Siria, chi e' intervenuto?

Quando il Myanmar faceva a pezzi i Rohingya, e poi ha subito un colpo di stato, chi e' intervenuto?

Nel conflitto nel Tigray in Etiopia, chi e' intervenuto?

Parlo di fatti recenti.


----------



## Baba (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le potenze essendo piu ragionevoli del nano pazzo prima di scatenare una guerra nucleare mondiale ci vanno con i piedi di piombo
> 
> ma Zelensky e il suo valoroso popolo hanno tutte le ragioni sia chiaro


Zelensky 2 giorni prima del conflitto ha ribadito la SUA volontà ( non quella del popolo ) di voler entrare nella Nato e sapeva benissimo quali potevano essere le conseguenze. Sapeva che Putin non sarebbe rimasto a guardare. Tutte le ragioni del mondo anche no. Che tornasse a fare il comico.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si agita e sbraita, vuole che gli altri vadano a combattere la guerra per lui tirandosi dietro le conseguenze del caso. Purtroppo per lui, questa e' la guerra dell'ucraina, non del resto del mondo.
> 
> Quando l'Azerbaijan ha aggredito l'Armenia qualche mese fa non mi risulta che la comunita' internazionale si fosse stracciata le vesti per intervenire (non sono intervenuti, guarda caso).
> 
> ...



Zelensky è stato usato. Pensava di contare qualcosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Zelensky 2 giorni prima del conflitto ha ribadito la SUA volontà ( non quella del popolo ) di voler entrare nella Nato e sapeva benissimo quali potevano essere le conseguenze. Sapeva che Putin non sarebbe rimasto a guardare. Tutte le ragioni del mondo anche no.* Che tornasse a fare il comico.*



Come dice Blu,ormai Zelensky sta sereno...

Con quell'uscita infelice (nella conferenza stampa) si è scavato la fossa da solo.
Può uscirne solamente in due modi : in orizzontale o in orizzontale.

Anche perchè l'ipotetico aiuto degli USA (che vorrebbero prelevarlo per portarlo in salvo) lo farebbe passare,agli occhi degli stessi ucraini,come un vile.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Zelensky 2 giorni prima del conflitto ha ribadito la SUA volontà ( non quella del popolo ) di voler entrare nella Nato e sapeva benissimo quali potevano essere le conseguenze. Sapeva che Putin non sarebbe rimasto a guardare. Tutte le ragioni del mondo anche no. Che tornasse a fare il comico.



Zelensky pensava di avere le spalle coperte.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky pensava di avere le spalle coperte.



Prima di finire sotto terra,almeno comunichi al mondo le nazioni che avevano promesso il loro aiuto sul campo,salvo poi tirarsi indietro come dei veri e propri codardi.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2022)

in realta' in queste situazioni il presidente scappa sempre, in modo da avere il classico "governo in esilio" leggittimato dall'occidente. Piu' rimane la' peggio e' anche per il futuro stesso dell'ucraina. Che sia stato usato non c'e' dubbio, in realta' a me sta anche simpatico, ho visto qualche intervista, non mi sembra una cattiva persona in linea di principio. Pero' ha aiutato anche lui a polarizzare lo scontro. Non voglio giustificare l'uso della forza, vorrei questa guerra finisse oggi stesso, ma quello che stiamo vedendo in queste ore e' il risultato di 8 anni di assoluto immobilismo da parte di chi non ha mai realmente voluto risolvere la situazione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Zelensky 2 giorni prima del conflitto ha ribadito la SUA volontà ( non quella del popolo ) di voler entrare nella Nato e sapeva benissimo quali potevano essere le conseguenze. Sapeva che Putin non sarebbe rimasto a guardare. Tutte le ragioni del mondo anche no. Che tornasse a fare il comico.



Zalensky ha stravinto le elezioni con 3/4 dei voti degli UCraini promettendo l'adesione all' UE e alla NATO. Non diciamo castronerie


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> deve intervenire chi è piu indipendente..come la GB che infatti lo sta facendo


guarda un po fino all altro ieri i megamilioni degli oligarchi russi andavano bene ora tutto ad un tratto si scopre che vengono da un regime totalitario pure la gb non sta messa bene ad ipocrisia


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le potenze essendo piu ragionevoli del nano pazzo prima di scatenare una guerra nucleare mondiale ci vanno con i piedi di piombo
> 
> ma Zelensky e il suo valoroso popolo hanno tutte le ragioni sia chiaro


Dovevano proteggerli prima, invitandoli a non entrare nella nato e nell'ue, magari consigliando di lasciar perdere gli indipendentisti..
Invece li hanno illusi sugli aiuti e poi mollati quando Putin ha agito
Questo perché come ho detto prima i nostri leader hanno passato gli ultimi g7 a parlare di stupidaggini e non hanno affrontato i veri problemi del globo


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me invece, da italiano, quando Putin ha detto "i paesi occidentali non aiutano l' Ucraina o verrano nuclearizzati", mi ha fatto pensare che rischierei la vita e di essere bombardato pur di fargli un culo cosi.
> 
> Tutti duri a chiacchiere.
> Poi in realtà appena vengono minacciati non velatamente, se la fanno sotto.


E cosa vi aspettavate da gente che potrebbe fare la guerra solamente a raddreddori e cittadini inermi?
Guardate che la tecnocrazia europea è questa roba qui, loro sarebbero i primi a scappare in caso di guerra e hanno bisogno di fare la guerra senza fare la guerra, se possono permettersi agiscono con la minaccia o con i fenomenali pacchetti di sanzioni previsti, ma la loro guerra il loro modo di agire è ancora peggiore perché entra lentamente, agisce nell'ombra, questi si sono avvicinati alla Russia ben consapevoli di non poter andare oltre, si sono espansi, hanno creato una moneta che danneggia noi perché è troppo competitiva ma chissene frega, l'importante è l'unione? non c'è nessuna unione, niente di condiviso, a parte una moneta che ci ha fatto bruciare miliardi in 20 anni di circolazione.
Capito il carrozzone? è il capitalismo che si espande passando per i buoni di turno, ma si espande dove non dovrebbe e poi cerca di insabbiare tutto creando il nuovo nemico, un po' come il green pass, è entrato dentro di noi, ha violato molte delle nostre libertà ma è arrivato per proteggerci, lo stesso avrebbero voluto fare con l'Ucraina, solo che quello non era un tentativo di salvarla, a loro non frega nulla dell'Ucraina, a loro interessa espandersi e fare interessi al di sopra di influenze antieuropee che hanno sempe agito in certe zone.
Non possono accettare la guerra, possono farla davanti ad una telecamera, dire due sciocchezze ma non sono programmati per fare guerre, la loro guerra è finanziaria, di controllo, imponi la tua influenza in un paese "sovrano" e poi lo riempi di debiti e lo fai dipendere dalla tua banca centrale, più questo paese fa debito più diventerà meno sovrano, è toccato a noi che abbiamo creato questo schifo figuriamoci a paesi di disperati che possono addirittura chiamarsi sovrani nel 2022.
Sovranità non piace, non deve esserci, deve esistere un unico credo, un'unica religione che è quella capitalista, del controllo e della morte lenta del diritto del libero cittadino e di chi potrebbe avere un'influenza in zone neutrali e LIBERE.
A questo mondo si fa la guerra solo per vendere armi o per destabilizzare, all'occidente fa comodo che l'Ucraina affondi perché definisce il nemico che è sempre stato chiamato nemico anche in tempi di pace, perché non si sono piegati e non hanno voluto piegarsi al perbenismo moderno, quello che rincretinisce i cittadini e gli concede libertà a seconda del loro stato vaccinale, quello che lancia i messaggi carini, di speranza ma poi è peggio del diavolo.
Io sono per un'influenza russa più forte e per una UE più debole incapace di sopperire alle mancanze che si verrebbero a creare, una roba come la Nato non ha senso di esistere, va eliminata, hanno messo l'Ucraina nelle condizioni di essere invasa per manie di espansionismo, li hanno aggirati, fregati e rasi al suolo, sapevano già che sarebbe successo e lo hanno fatto comunque, ci rimettono gli ucraini oggi e ci rimetteremo noi domani, con queste istituzioni globalizzanti non c'è più da scherzare, hanno svenduto la gente a delle case farmaceutiche e adesso pure uno stato sovrano dove non dovevano andare perché appunto terra di mezzo.
E i media mangiano, ben contenti, del resto senza pandemie e guerre non va avanti il mondo, è ciò che ci aspetta ed è già attuale, fino a qualche anno fa sarebbe stato impossibile, oggi è normale, si creano delle situazioni instabili per poter arrivare ad usare altri strumenti per avvantaggiarsi, per portarsi avanti con i piani, c'era quello del controllo sociale? ci siamo, era in programma la creazione di un nemico mondiale? ci siamo già, ma per arrivare dove? alla pace? no al terrore perpetuo, alla debolezza estrema che porta ad avere una massa o paesi più inermi di fronte alle avversità innescate perché loro hanno già subito, già sanno, sanno come devono comportarsi e sanno chi devono ascoltare, seguire, aspettare, idolatrare.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zalensky ha stravinto le elezioni con 3/4 dei voti degli UCraini promettendo l'adesione all' UE e alla NATO. Non diciamo castronerie


no, promettendo il referendum popolare che non ha mai fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prima di finire sotto terra,almeno comunichi al mondo le nazioni che avevano promesso il loro aiuto sul campo,salvo poi tirarsi indietro come dei veri e propri codardi.



Se rivela quali sono questi stati da una mano a Putin per giustificare l’’invasione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zalensky ha stravinto le elezioni con 3/4 dei voti degli UCraini promettendo l'adesione all' UE e alla NATO. Non diciamo castronerie


Appunto, ha venduto fumo per farsi eleggere.. Invece ha portato le bombe a Kiev..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, promettendo il referendum popolare che non ha mai fatto.



esatto. Ha promesso il referendum. Non è che l'UCraina entrava domani nella NATO e nell' EU. Avrebbe avviato il processo con il referendum e guardatevi i sondaggi, avrebbe stravinto. Penso che la vera motivazione dell' invasione russa sia questa, il popolo da pro-russo negli ultimi anni è diventato pro-europeo/NATO.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> esatto. Ha promesso il referendum. Non è che l'UCraina entrava domani nella NATO e nell' EU. Avrebbe avviato il processo con il referendum e guardatevi i sondaggi, avrebbe stravinto. Penso che la vera motivazione dell' invasione russa sia questa, il popolo da pro-russo negli ultimi anni è diventato pro-europeo/NATO.


sono passati tre anni e non l'ha fatto ancora...se l'avesse fatto magari avrebbe potuto far leva su questo, così sembra solo una mossa disperata per farsi difendere dalla NATO come i baltici


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> deve intervenire chi è piu indipendente..come la GB che infatti lo sta facendo



Chi è più indipendente deve intervenire.

Chi, la Svizzera? Essere indipendenti è un motivo proprio per non intervenire, semmai per approfittare.

Io non capisco come ragionate, veramente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono passati tre anni e non l'ha fatto ancora...se l'avesse fatto magari avrebbe potuto far leva su questo, così sembra solo una mossa disperata per farsi difendere dalla NATO come i baltici



guarda che tecnicamente un paese in guerra non può entrare nella NATO. L' Ucraina è de facto in guerra con il dombass.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky è stato usato. Pensava di contare qualcosa.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zalensky ha stravinto le elezioni con 3/4 dei voti degli UCraini promettendo l'adesione all' UE e alla NATO. Non diciamo castronerie


Infatti. Aggiungo che Zelensky avrebbe potuto dire quello che vuole. Non sarebbe cambiato nulla.
Da qui sembra tutto semplice. Ma l'Ucraina non è la Bielorussia e Zelensky non è Lukashenko.

La Russia pianifica l'invasione dell'Ucraina da anni, dal 2014 in pratica.
Le condizioni che Putin aveva posto (e pone tutt'ora) all'Ucraina sono inaccettabili per un paese libero e indipendente.
Aspettava solo il momento giusto per farlo.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

comunque in questa guerra c'è una differenza rispetto a tutte le precedenti
mancano i foreign fighters
ci sono sempre da tutto il mondo persone addestrate che vanno ad aiutare una o l'altra fazione, anche in Donbass 2014.
questa era l'alternativa per i governi occidentali, organizzare convogli e voli di volontari come civili ma con addrestramento militare pregresso quindi senza coinvolgere lo stato scatenando guerre mondiali.
mi sembra che nessuno l'abbia fatto...
ovviamente poi queste persone non vanno perseguitate dalla giustizia, come accade a chi è andato altrove anni fa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Aggiungo che Zelensky avrebbe potuto dire quello che vuole. Non sarebbe cambiato nulla.
> Da qui sembra tutto semplice. Ma l'Ucraina non è la Bielorussia e Zelensky non è Lukashenko.
> 
> La Russia pianifica l'invasione dell'Ucraina da anni, dal 2014 in pratica.
> ...



Questo è pacifico ma diciamo pure che l’occasione gli è stata offerta alla grande.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chi è più indipendente deve intervenire.
> 
> Chi, la Svizzera? Essere indipendenti è un motivo proprio per non intervenire, semmai per approfittare.
> 
> Io non capisco come ragionate, veramente.


intendevo i paesi della nato meno dipendenti dal gas come noi e germania


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dovevano proteggerli prima, invitandoli a non entrare nella nato e nell'ue, magari consigliando di lasciar perdere gli indipendentisti..
> Invece li hanno illusi sugli aiuti e poi mollati quando Putin ha agito
> Questo perché come ho detto prima i nostri leader hanno passato gli ultimi g7 a parlare di stupidaggini e non hanno affrontato i veri problemi del globo


Secondo me, andiamo fuori strada se pensiamo che una qualunque cosa detta o fatta negli ultimi mesi abbia avuto un qualche peso nella decisione di Putin di invadere.
È come se vai in un locale e becchi il tipo che vuole fare a botte a ogni costo: puoi anche offrirgli un’orgia con dieci pornostar a sua scelta, ma quello proverà lo stesso a gonfiarti come una zampogna.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo è pacifico ma diciamo pure che l’occasione gli è stata offerta alla grande.


Non direi. E' una cosa solo apparente. Almeno secondo me.

Putin avrebbe invaso comunque l'Ucraina, pure se al governo ci fosse stato Topo Gigio e si fosse professato ultra del CSKA di Mosca 

In questi giorni è stato espressamente detto che alla Nato non c'è neanche in atto una discussione sull'entrata dell'Ucraina, quindi nei fatti è solo stato un pretesto per Putin per dare il via al suo piano (che ribadisco, ritengo debba essere visto in un disegno piu ampio che scopriremo col tempo).


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

ufficialmente c'era una lista di richieste fatta dal Cremlino:

-riconoscere la Crimea russa

-non entrare mai nella NATO (non hanno mai parlato di UE che non ha forza militare propria)

-rinunciare alle armi occidentali e disarmare i confini

-trattare sul Donbass tra parte ucraina e parte separatista


poi che non fosse accettabile per Kiev è un altro discorso...alla fine concretamente sta succedendo anche di peggio


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> guarda un po fino all altro ieri i megamilioni degli oligarchi russi andavano bene ora tutto ad un tratto si scopre che vengono da un regime totalitario pure la gb non sta messa bene ad ipocrisia


si ragazzi ma con questi ragionamenti non faremmo mai nulla e ci sarebbe l'immobilismo totale

è come se un poliziotto arresta un ladro e poi si scopre che suo padre (del poliziotto) è un truffatore e non l'ha denunciato

non vuol dire nulla

nell'arresto del ladro ha fatto bene mentre riguardo al padre ha fatto male

è inutile sempre dire si ma l'america ha fatto questo..si ma Boris ha fatto quello..quando sbagliano va sottolineato ma in questo momento c'è un emergenza con una parte (la russia) che ha il 100% delle colpe e va condannata senza se e senza ma


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Noto, con dispiacere, che forse ci si sta accorgendo di quanto sia inconsistente questa grande UE, e in genere tutta la coalizione occidentale.
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che la UE sia politicamente imbarazzante non ci sono molti dubbi.
Tuttavia la questione è sempre la solita: una UE forte non avrebbe comunque avuto alcuna influenza su una decisione già presa a prescindere.
Sul resto, mischi cose che non c’entrano nulla. Se ti invito a casa mia farò di tutto per farti sentire come fossi a casa tua, ma questo non significa che se ti metti a defecarmi sul divano io ti lasci fare.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non direi. E' una cosa solo apparente.
> 
> Putin avrebbe invaso comunque l'Ucraina, pure se al governo ci fosse stato Topo Gigio e si fosse professato ultra del CSKA di Mosca
> 
> In questi giorni è stato espressamente detto che alla Nato non c'è neanche in atto una discussione sull'entrata dell'Ucraina, quindi nei fatti è solo stato un pretesto per Putin per dare il via al suo piano (che ribadisco, ritengo debba essere visto in un disegno piu ampio che scopriremo col tempo).



Ok, ma se non sbaglio il Presidente Ucraino qualche giorno prima dell’ attacco ha ribadito la sua volontà di entrare nella Nato.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?



No. Perché dovrebbe?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?



no


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ufficialmente c'era una lista di richieste fatta dal Cremlino:
> 
> -riconoscere la Crimea russa
> 
> ...


Esatto.

Che appunto equivale a:

Violare la costituzione ucraina
Esautorare il parlamento ucraino
Togliere alla popolazione la liberta di scegliere il proprio destino
Riconoscere due entità ottenute con la violenza e l'occupazione militare del proprio territorio
Diventare uno stato vassallo della Russia

Sono condizioni inaccettabili, semplicemente. La storia è piena di situazioni simili e tutte hanno portato alla stessa conseguenza.

Putin voleva la guerra e occupare l'Ucraina. Le condizioni che poneva sapeva benissimo essere inaccettabili e dunque diventare un pretesto per l'invasione.


----------



## Baba (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zalensky ha stravinto le elezioni con 3/4 dei voti degli UCraini promettendo l'adesione all' UE e alla NATO. Non diciamo castronerie


2 giorni fa la situazione era ben diversa rispetto a qualche anno fa


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me, andiamo fuori strada se pensiamo che una qualunque cosa detta o fatta negli ultimi mesi abbia avuto un qualche peso nella decisione di Putin di invadere.
> È come se vai in un locale e becchi il tipo che vuole fare a botte a ogni costo: puoi anche offrirgli un’orgia con dieci pornostar a sua scelta, ma quello proverà lo stesso a gonfiarti come una zampogna.


Non è vero.. Se l'Occidente molla a il colpo sull'ucraina Putin non avrebbe avuto alcun pretesto x agire..
Invece abbiamo cercato di bluffare


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Che appunto equivale a:
> 
> ...



i primi tre punti erano fattibili, visto che già succede da anni.
non stanno neanche provando a riprendere la Crimea, nella NATO neanche li vogliono come lui stesso dichiarato, stare in buoni rapporti con i vicini non necessita di armare i confini o avere le armi americane

l'ultimo punto era quello più duro, perchè sono 8 anni che combattono per riprendersi il Donbass separatista
era comunque una trattativa dove partivi non in posizione di debolezza, perchè buona parte del territorio è ucraino


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


invaderci no bombardarci si..in uno scenario di guerra mondiale

ma come dissi ieri non è che gli altri starebbero a guardare eh...lui fa leva sul fatto di essere piu "matto" degli altri..ma non è che solo lui ha il nucleare eh...può cancellare Londra ma verrà cancellata anche Mosca per dire..e questo vale anche per Pechino e per tutti

farà ammalare gli altri ma si ammaleranno anche loro..ci sarà morte e distruzione per tutti non solo per noi..questo forse gli sfugge...e sarebbe bene farlo capire anche ai suoi cittadini..che anche loro finiranno senza braccia e senza gambe se il loro capo fa il fenomeno despota...


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


Italia no, ma potremmo finire coinvolti in caso di attacco alle repubbliche baltiche, che non è da escludere


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> gli eserciti europei sono semi ridicoli, escludendo gli UK e un pò la Francia. Infatti penso che dopo sto fatto, nascerà un esercito UE.


Probabile, ma appunto spero sia solo un deterrente e che non ci sia necessità di schierarlo.


----------



## Stex (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No. Perché dovrebbe?


con il bibbitaro agli esteri...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> con il bibbitaro agli esteri...



Putin è un dittatore ma non è fesso.


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Draghi: " Circa 45% gas che importiamo proviene dalla Russia, in aumento dal 27% di circa 10 anni fa. 
Ciò dimostra l'imprudenza nel non aver diversificato maggiormente le nostre fonti di energia e i nostri fornitori negli ultimi decenni. Abbiamo ridotto la produzione di gas italiano da 17 mld di metri cubi all'anno del 2000 a circa 3 mld di metri cubi oggi. A fronte di un consumo nazionale rimasto costante tra i 70 e i 90 mld circa"*


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che la UE sia politicamente imbarazzante non ci sono molti dubbi.
> Tuttavia la questione è sempre la solita: una UE forte non avrebbe comunque avuto alcuna influenza su una decisione già presa a prescindere.
> Sul resto, mischi cose che non c’entrano nulla. Se ti invito a casa mia farò di tutto per farti sentire come fossi a casa tua, ma questo non significa che se ti metti a defecarmi sul divano io ti lasci fare.



Se anche una UE forte non sarebbe servita a nulla, allora a che diamine serve?

Detto questo, l'Ucraina solo pochi anni fa era Russia, per me è la stesso discorso della Catalogna con la Spagna.

Per quanto riguarda le altre considerazioni, macché, no, non c'entrano niente, guarda, ma proprio niente.

Infatti sono tutti argomenti marginali, non se ne sente mai parlare e non vengono assolutamente toccati da chi fa propaganda e ci comanda. In parlamernto non fanno altro che discutere di questioni economiche e di assoluta necessità per il paese. Mai sentito parlare di ius soli, lo Zan e altre oscenità. Non ne discutono ma proprio mai.

Mi sembra che avete visioni molto esotiche. Ma di molto, eh.


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Aggiunge che dobbiamo puntare tutto sulle rinnovabili


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Dal Corriere della Sera:

Draghi sull’Ucraina alla Camera: «Il ritorno della guerra in Europa non può essere tollerato»​
«Putin vuole neutralizzare l’Ucraina, Zelensky è l’obiettivo»,


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


No ma è indubbio che lo stile di vita italiano, il life style, la lingua, la cultura, la cucina, la musica stessa e tantissime altre cose abbiano un'influenza importante tra la popolazione russa.
La Russia non potrà mai essere trattata come un paese nemico, MAI, bisogna mettersi in testa questo.
Mi piacerebbe che un giorno l'Italia tornasse a fare i propri interessi senza subordinarli a quelli di Nato o paesi vicini, ma per fare quello occorre una sconfitta dell'UE, una sconfitta della NATO, dei buoni, tempo al tempo, ci sarà modo secondo me di cambiare gli equilibri, già l'affare Ucraina è un grosso stop all'espansione forsennata dei nostri bravi burocrati, l'uscita dell'UK, la grave crisi, la sfiducia totale da parte della gente comune nei confronti della politica, della società e oggi pure in ottica "pace mondiale".
La gente si è stufata, tanto, prima o poi richiederà indietro tutto con gli interessi, di botto, quando si sarà raggiunto il limite e non passerà più niente come nemico-novità o come un problema "subìto" che "non ci voleva".


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


No. Non ha la forza per farlo e verrebbe annientato. Non è stupido.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ministero Difesa russo

"Sono stati abbattuti cinque aerei da guerra, un elicottero e cinque droni, quattrordici sistemi antimissilistici

Sono stati distrutti diciotto carri armati e altri tipi di veicoli da combattimento, sette lanciarazzi, 41 veicoli a motore militari e cinque navi militari"*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No. Non ha la forza per farlo e verrebbe annientato. *Non è stupido.*



Sa bene che in un caso simile non avrebbe l'appoggio di nessuno. Cina compresa.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

case in periferia di Kiev colpite


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro Esteri cinese:

"La Cina si oppone a qualsiasi sanzione illegale che leda i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Russia

gli Stati Uniti hanno imposto più di 100 sanzioni alla Russia dal 2011, che sono risultati strumenti non fondamentali ed efficaci per risolvere i problemi
Qual è il risultato delle sanzioni? Credo che tutti lo conoscano"*


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


No.
Putin è da una vita che cerca di togliere Roma dall'influenza di Washington, perché l'Italia ha sempre lavorato in maniera amichevole con i russi.
Abbiamo fatto tanti affari con Mosca fin dai tempi della Guerra Fredda, e i russi sono grandi estimatori dell'Italia e dei nostri prodotti.
Persino fino a poco tempo fa ci volevano come mediatori sulla questione Ucraina.
Se non avessimo degli scendiletto come ministri, e avessimo una politica estera che si basa sul mero interesse nazionale, la nostra posizione sarebbe molto più rilevante in ottica internazionale, e ne trarremmo forti benefici. Molta gente non ha neanche idea di quanto l'Italia potrebbe contare nello scacchiere internazionale se giocasse bene le sue carte.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri cinese:
> 
> "La Cina si oppone a qualsiasi sanzione illegale che leda i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Russia
> 
> ...


Questi non vedono l'ora di prendersi Taiwan... Russia e Cina si appoggeranno tra loro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri cinese:
> 
> "La Cina si oppone a qualsiasi sanzione illegale che leda i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Russia
> 
> ...



Esattamente quello che Putin già sapeva.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Putin, che sia chiaro ritengo un dittatore vero e proprio, non è affatto pazzo. Ha pianificato tutto a dovere mettendo in conto le sanzioni occidentali perché sa di poter contare su altri Stati amici.


Infatti, non é una roba organizzata ieri, questa l'hanno studiata bene con tutte le possibili conseguenze. Prima che mi accerchiate, non tifo per Putin, né per nessuno, constato soltanto che si sono organizzati e hanno pianificato tutto. Spero solo che finisca tutto in fretta, senza interventi che possano peggiorare la situazione


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questi non vedono l'ora di prendersi Taiwan... *Russia e Cina si appoggeranno tra loro.*



Gli USA fanno finta di non saperlo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> *Putin è da una vita che cerca di togliere Roma dall'influenza di Washington, *perché l'Italia ha sempre lavorato in maniera amichevole con i russi.
> Abbiamo fatto tanti affari con Mosca fin dai tempi della Guerra Fredda, e i russi sono grandi estimatori dell'Italia e dei nostri prodotti.
> Persino fino a poco tempo fa ci volevano come mediatori sulla questione Ucraina.
> Se non avessimo degli scendiletto come ministri, e avessimo una politica estera che si basa sul mero interesse nazionale, la nostra posizione sarebbe molto più rilevante in ottica internazionale, e ne trarremmo forti benefici. Molta gente non ha neanche idea di quanto l'Italia potrebbe contare nello scacchiere internazionale se giocasse bene le sue carte.


Putin si facesse i c..suoi che noi ci facciamo influenzare da chi ci pare

piu cocacola e meno vodka


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri cinese:
> 
> "La Cina si oppone a qualsiasi sanzione illegale che leda i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Russia
> 
> ...


Indebolire la Russia o farla intervenire come succede oggi per poi disintegrarla economicamente (e non solo, vedrete i perbenisti quante ne faranno in tutti i settori, altro che car sharing..) e insediarsi in quelle zone come i nuovi salvatori.
Che domande...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> Putin è da una vita che cerca di togliere Roma dall'influenza di Washington, perché l'Italia ha sempre lavorato in maniera amichevole con i russi.
> Abbiamo fatto tanti affari con Mosca fin dai tempi della Guerra Fredda, e i russi sono grandi estimatori dell'Italia e dei nostri prodotti.
> Persino fino a poco tempo fa ci volevano come mediatori sulla questione Ucraina.
> Se non avessimo degli scendiletto come ministri, e avessimo una politica estera che si basa sul mero interesse nazionale, la nostra posizione sarebbe molto più rilevante in ottica internazionale, e ne trarremmo forti benefici. Molta gente non ha neanche idea di quanto l'Italia potrebbe contare nello scacchiere internazionale se giocasse bene le sue carte.



Bravo. Guarda, l'avevo già scritto ma ho dovuto rispondere a quell'altro, e ho memorizzato il post. Lo scrivo qui, apro il virgolettato:

Un'altra cosa, poi mi taccio, almeno per qualche decina di post.

Fossimo scaltri, e avessimo gente con le palle al potere, questo sarebbe il momento giusto per manifestare, senza dare troppo nell'occhio, una certa apertura verso i russi.

Ne otterremmo benefici e sconti, e contemporaneamente potremmo utilizzare questa politica come moneta di scambio per ottenere agevolazioni anche da parte occidentale, che chiaramente non vorrebbe vederci troppo amici di quegli altri. Diventeremmo più determinanti e forse ci tirerebbero per la giacchetta.

Un po' come fanno in tanti, tipo Turchia.

Ottenuti i vantaggi, fai da finto tonto e lasci gli altri a bisticciare. E' l'ABC della furbizia. Chiaramente va imbastita bene, mica alla canzo di erdocane.

Ma ci mancherebbe, e no, eh.

No no no.

Noi siamo casti e puri, mica si possono fare queste cose. E' peccato mortale, noi abbiamo giuramenti solenni da rispettare. Teniamo ben alto il bandierone ideologico e chissenefrega se la truppa muore sotto i colpi della crisi.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Putin si facesse i c..suoi che noi ci facciamo influenzare da chi ci pare
> 
> piu cocacola e meno vodka


In realtà non ha tutti i torti.
L'Italia per sua tradizione avrebbe dovuto prendere il posto della Jugoslavia come leader dei paesi non allineati, e fare multilateralismo vero, considerando che siamo un paese che vive di export, e che molti di quelli che gli USA ci impongono di considerare nostri nemici sono anche i nostri più importanti clienti.

Prova a pensarci, quanto ci hanno perso gli americani con le sanzioni alla Russia?
E quanto ci abbiamo perso noi?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Infatti, non é una roba organizzata ieri, questa l'hanno studiata bene con tutte le possibili conseguenze. Prima che mi accerchiate, non tifo per Putin, né per nessuno, constato soltanto che si sono organizzati e hanno pianificato tutto. Spero solo che finisca tutto in fretta, senza interventi che possano peggiorare la situazione




Putin ha avuto anni per organizzare tutto. Non si tratta di essere suoi estimatori o meno perché è chiaramente un dittatore ma si deve riconoscere che ha agito coprendosi bene.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: " Circa 45% gas che importiamo proviene dalla Russia, in aumento dal 27% di circa 10 anni fa.
> Ciò dimostra l'imprudenza nel non aver diversificato maggiormente le nostre fonti di energia e i nostri fornitori negli ultimi decenni. Abbiamo ridotto la produzione di gas italiano da 17 mld di metri cubi all'anno del 2000 a circa 3 mld di metri cubi oggi. A fronte di un consumo nazionale rimasto costante tra i 70 e i 90 mld circa"*


Qual è il partito che più ha governato in Italia in questi anni? Domanda retorica


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri cinese:
> 
> "La Cina si oppone a qualsiasi sanzione illegale che leda i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Russia
> 
> ...



ma infatti chi si sta godendo lo spettacolo e ne trarrà più benefici da un Nuovo Ordine Mondiale con l'Occidente indebolito sono proprio i cinesi. La Russia ha le bombe atomiche per carità, ma economicamente nello scenario globale sono una macchietta insignificante, una nazione con un PIL Inferiore all'Italia. Vero ci tengono un pò per la giacca con il gas, ma anche loro sono totalmente dipendenti dalle materie prime, nemmeno possono bloccare l'esportazione di materie prime. I cinesi invece sono lì, a gustarsi gli USA indeboliti e con aerei e truppe pronte per Taiwan e a diventare leader nelle discussioni globali.


----------



## Kayl (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, un giorno, Putin invaderà anche l'Italia?


No, anzitutto non ne avrebbe alcun vantaggio, perché in quel caso rischia grosso. Avendo degli asini e maiali al governo che si prostrano ce lo siamo dimenticati, ma l'Italia se sfruttasse a dovere il suo patrimonio e la sua importanza storica avrebbe una rilevanza enorme a livello politico, provare a prendersi l'italia significa mettersi contro qualsiasi altro stato che ci vuole mettere sopra le mani.
Inoltre i russi non hanno motivo di volersi prendere l'Italia per alcuna ragione, anzitutto a differenza dell'ucraina noi storicamente non siamo ex membri della loro unione, inoltre la cultura italiana è vista in modo ottimo dal popolo russo, gli unici che non sono rispettati in russia di italiani sono i politici, a ragion veduta.
Inoltre siamo da lungo tempo in ottimi rapporti con la Russia, prima di quest'ultima crisi i prezzi che ci faceva Putin erano stracciati in confronto agli altri paesi. L'unica cosa che vorrebbe fare Putin con l'Italia è avere la nostra preferenza rispetto agli USA, quindi è molto più incentivato a farsi amica l'Italia anziché mettercisi contro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qual è il partito che più ha governato in Italia in questi anni? Domanda retorica



La questione energetica nazionale non si può ridurre agli ultimi governi. Non è mai stata affrontata seriamente da nessuno.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La questione energetica nazionale non si può ridurre agli ultimi governi. Non è mai stata affrontata seriamente da nessuno.


Quindi il PD ha governato bene? L'Italia è diventata un sistema monopartitico, il problema è che non ce ne siamo accorti.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> Putin è da una vita che cerca di togliere Roma dall'influenza di Washington, perché l'Italia ha sempre lavorato in maniera amichevole con i russi.
> Abbiamo fatto tanti affari con Mosca fin dai tempi della Guerra Fredda, e i russi sono grandi estimatori dell'Italia e dei nostri prodotti.
> Persino fino a poco tempo fa ci volevano come mediatori sulla questione Ucraina.
> Se non avessimo degli scendiletto come ministri, e avessimo una politica estera che si basa sul mero interesse nazionale, la nostra posizione sarebbe molto più rilevante in ottica internazionale, e ne trarremmo forti benefici. Molta gente non ha neanche idea di quanto l'Italia potrebbe contare nello scacchiere internazionale se giocasse bene le sue carte.


A livello geopolitico e strategico tantissimo, invece abbiamo una politica a-politica e farneticante che bada al suo orticello e niente più, politica commissariata, incapace e fatta da incompetenti aspirapensionegarantita, ergo nel suo habitat naturale, se fosse un altro tipo di politica competente, popolare, non agirerebbero in quella maniera, mi sembra logico. Di veri politici in Italia non ce ne sono più da quando si è capito che fare politica era per tutti, anche per bibitari o incapaci steward.
Io penso che in Italia molti si siano svegliati ma quando lo hanno fatto qualcuno ci ha detto che per fare i vaccini bisognava evitare il voto, per cui l'unica strategia attuale è quella di evitare di avere strategie o lasciare decidere al popolo SOVRANO (brutta parola questa, bruttissima).


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> Putin è da una vita che cerca di togliere Roma dall'influenza di Washington, perché l'Italia ha sempre lavorato in maniera amichevole con i russi.
> Abbiamo fatto tanti affari con Mosca fin dai tempi della Guerra Fredda, e i russi sono grandi estimatori dell'Italia e dei nostri prodotti.
> Persino fino a poco tempo fa ci volevano come mediatori sulla questione Ucraina.
> Se non avessimo degli scendiletto come ministri, e avessimo una politica estera che si basa sul mero interesse nazionale, la nostra posizione sarebbe molto più rilevante in ottica internazionale, e ne trarremmo forti benefici. Molta gente non ha neanche idea di quanto l'Italia potrebbe contare nello scacchiere internazionale se giocasse bene le sue carte.


Purtroppo quando si arriva al punto di non ritorno come ci siamo arrivati oggi nessuno può più mediare, mitigare o cercare di tenere buoni i rapporti con tutti.. ogni Stato si deve schierare e per quanto fossero buoni i rapporti con la Russia il nostro paese è uno dei pilastri dell'occidente.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *Quindi il PD ha governato bene?* L'Italia è diventata un sistema monopartitico, il problema è che non ce ne siamo accorti.



Mai detto questo. Nessuno ha governato bene. Io sinceramente sarei favorevole all'energia nucleare.


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi il PD ha governato bene? L'Italia è diventata un sistema monopartitico, il problema è che non ce ne siamo accorti.



C'è un partito che ha preso oltre il 30% e che governa da 4 anni che ha fatto guerra al TAP ad esempio. Non ti dico però chi è...


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quando si arriva al punto di non ritorno come ci siamo arrivati oggi nessuno può più mediare, mitigare o cercare di tenere buoni i rapporti con tutti.. ogni Stato si deve schierare e per quanto fossero buoni i rapporti con la Russia il nostro paese è uno dei pilastri dell'occidente.


Al contrario, le migliori mediazioni le si fanno proprio durante i conflitti, non prima, perché è da lì che una paese con una politica estera intelligente sa trarre il miglior vantaggio possibile, anche solo come prestigio internazionale.

Lo schierarsi in questi contesti è solo un asservimento della politica ad interessi di altri.
Dovremmo essere cinici e calcolatori e trarre vantaggio da situazioni di questo tipo, come la diplomazia ci impone di essere.
Ma con i bibitari agli esteri è un po' difficile pensare di fare qualcosa di significativo.


----------



## darden (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mai detto questo. Nessuno ha governato bene. Io sinceramente sarei per l'energia nucleare.



La questione energitica concordo con te che non sia mai stata affrontata con un piano sistemico a livello nazionale, le alternative ci sono e sono per la maggior parte sicure (solare, eolico on-offshore, aumento estrazioni gas su territorio, impianti di rigassificatori GNL, aumento capacità TAP) ma non li si vuole fare da anni.

Il Nucleare per tema di gestione e instabilità territoriale Italiana non è un qualcosa di sicuro, ancora oggi paghiamo costi enormi e facciamo progetti di smaltimento delle scorie della storia nucleare italiana.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> C'è un partito che ha preso oltre il 30% e che governa da 4 anni che ha fatto guerra al TAP ad esempio. Non ti dico però chi è...


Quelli ancora peggio di loro ma fanno danni da meno anni e scompariranno alle prossime elezioni. Il PD sempre lì starà


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Instagram di Biden posta una foto con la scritta "The World will hold Russia accountable" 

ossia "il mondo riterrà la russia responsabile"


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> La questione energitica concordo con te che non sia mai stata affrontata con un piano sistemico a livello nazionale, le alternative ci sono e sono per la maggior parte sicure (solare, eolico on-offshore, aumento estrazioni gas su territorio, impianti di rigassificatori GNL, aumento capacità TAP) ma non li si vuole fare da anni.
> 
> *Il Nucleare per tema di gestione e instabilità territoriale Italiana non è un qualcosa di sicuro, ancora oggi paghiamo costi enormi e facciamo progetti di smaltimento delle scorie della storia nucleare italiana.*



Per il tema del Nucleare in Italia, purtroppo, è rischioso soprattutto per la incapacità di realizzare qualsiasi opera pubblica in tempi certi.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> La questione energitica concordo con te che non sia mai stata affrontata con un piano sistemico a livello nazionale, le alternative ci sono e sono per la maggior parte sicure (solare, eolico on-offshore, aumento estrazioni gas su territorio, impianti di rigassificatori GNL, aumento capacità TAP) ma non li si vuole fare da anni.
> 
> Il Nucleare per tema di gestione e instabilità territoriale Italiana non è un qualcosa di sicuro, ancora oggi paghiamo costi enormi e facciamo progetti di smaltimento delle scorie della storia nucleare italiana.


Il Nucleare potremmo farlo solo in paesi poveri amici , tipo Albania. In Italia impossibile costruirlo, non riusciamo nemmeno a fare uno stadio a Milano con gruppi NIMBY che spuntano come funghi, figuriamoci una centrale nucleare


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Instagram di Biden posta una foto con la scritta "The World will hold Russia accountable"
> 
> ossia "il mondo riterrà la russia responsabile"


Abbiamo visto come hanno ritenuto responsabile la Cina per il COVID.

Qualcuno lo porti a letto, per favore. Nonno Biden deve fare il riposino.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Instagram di Biden posta una foto con la scritta "The World will hold Russia accountable"
> 
> ossia "il mondo riterrà la russia responsabile"



the world non penso, visto che a molte nazioni non frega una beata cippa a cominciare dai cinesi e dai brasiliani. L'India fa già da paciere neutrale. in Africa hanno altri problemi. Al massimo i soliti paesi occidentali.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Nucleare potremmo farlo solo in paesi poveri amici , tipo Albania. In Italia impossibile costruirlo, non riusciamo nemmeno a fare uno stadio a Milano con gruppi NIMBY che spuntano come funghi, figuriamoci una centrale nucleare



Esatto, ci vorrebbero anni prima di riuscire a mettere la prima pietra e secoli per finirla.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Instagram di Biden posta una foto con la scritta "The World will hold Russia accountable"
> 
> ossia "il mondo riterrà la russia responsabile"


il solito bla bla sui social che carino


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Al contrario, le migliori mediazioni le si fanno proprio durante i conflitti, non prima, perché è da lì che una paese con una politica estera intelligente sa trarre il miglior vantaggio possibile, anche solo come prestigio internazionale.
> 
> Lo schierarsi in questi contesti è solo un asservimento della politica ad interessi di altri.
> Dovremmo essere cinici e calcolatori e trarre vantaggio da situazioni di questo tipo, come la diplomazia ci impone di essere.
> Ma con i bibitari agli esteri è un po' difficile pensare di fare qualcosa di significativo.


Se l'intera Nato condannasse l'aggressione tranne l'Italia cosa pensi succederebbe? Non si sta mediando su questioni marginali qui uno stato sovrano è stato invaso con la giustificazione di voler limitare l'influenza di una organizzazione di cui siamo parte integrante, piaccia o meno la minaccia di Putin è diretta anche a noi.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Al contrario, le migliori mediazioni le si fanno proprio durante i conflitti, non prima, perché è da lì che una paese con una politica estera intelligente sa trarre il miglior vantaggio possibile, anche solo come prestigio internazionale.
> 
> Lo schierarsi in questi contesti è solo un asservimento della politica ad interessi di altri.
> Dovremmo essere cinici e calcolatori e trarre vantaggio da situazioni di questo tipo, come la diplomazia ci impone di essere.
> Ma con i bibitari agli esteri è un po' difficile pensare di fare qualcosa di significativo.


Quando ci fu la dissoluzione della Jugoslavia l'Italia avrebbe potuto pretendere di vedersi annettere l'Istria, sua antica ma neanche tanto terra, i politici avrebbero dovuto garantire la messa in sicurezza degli italiani residenti in una zona praticamente ad un tiro di sasso da noi e se avessero mediato a dovere (soprattutto con i serbi, in cambio di una non intromissione nel conflitto) l'Istria oggi sarebbe italiana visto che pure allora fu terra di nessuno e oggi è divisa tra Slovenia e Croazia, cos'è la quarta-quinta economia al mondo non bastava per garantire un graduale ritorno alla normalità e prosperità per certe terre? o forse avevamo come oggi una classe politica imbarazzante con meno potere anche rispetto ad un piccolo e losco staterello di preti nel centro Italia? classe politica che qualche anno più tardi partecipò alla guerra che mise in ginocchio un paese "cattivo" come la Serbia, complice di essere ancora oggi filorussa e quindi irricevibile per gli standard perbenisti europei?
E che male avremmo fatto a richiedere un territorio così vicino, con italiani all'interno di una zona di guerra? saremmo stati cattivi?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Instagram di Biden posta una foto con la scritta "The World will hold Russia accountable"
> 
> ossia "il mondo riterrà la russia responsabile"



Biden pensa che il Mondo sia gli Stati Uniti?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Nucleare potremmo farlo solo in paesi poveri amici , tipo Albania. In Italia impossibile costruirlo, non riusciamo nemmeno a fare uno stadio a Milano con gruppi NIMBY che spuntano come funghi, figuriamoci una centrale nucleare



il nucleare l'abbiamo già fermato con un referendum, il gas non lo produciamo più perchè ci sono i NO Trivelle, le rinnovabili ok molto belle ma paghiamo un conto di 5 miliardi annui in bolletta.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se l'intera Nato condannasse l'aggressione tranne l'Italia cosa pensi succederebbe? Non si sta mediando su questioni marginali qui uno stato sovrano è stato invaso con la giustificazione di voler limitare l'influenza di una organizzazione di cui siamo parte integrante, piaccia o meno la minaccia di Putin è diretta anche a noi.


Ma infatti il punto è proprio quello.
Se avessimo una politica estera decente saremmo già usciti da un pezzo dalla NATO.
Per questo ho parlato di prendere il posto della Jugoslavia tra i paesi non allineati.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*sindaco Mariupol:

"Feroci combattimenti nella città da tutti i fronti.
Non stiamo resistendo solo per l'Ucraina, ma per tutta l'Europa"*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No.
> Putin è da una vita che cerca di togliere Roma dall'influenza di Washington, perché l'Italia ha sempre lavorato in maniera amichevole con i russi.
> Abbiamo fatto tanti affari con Mosca fin dai tempi della Guerra Fredda, e i russi sono grandi estimatori dell'Italia e dei nostri prodotti.
> Persino fino a poco tempo fa ci volevano come mediatori sulla questione Ucraina.
> Se non avessimo degli scendiletto come ministri, e avessimo una politica estera che si basa sul mero interesse nazionale, la nostra posizione sarebbe molto più rilevante in ottica internazionale, e ne trarremmo forti benefici. Molta gente non ha neanche idea di quanto l'Italia potrebbe contare nello scacchiere internazionale se giocasse bene le sue carte.


This. Dipende in che ottica si deve ragionare, perché storicamente a noi piace stare un po' da una parte e un po' dall'altra (prendendola nel sedere in entrambi i lati), se si ragiona da Italia è ovvio e palese che noi dobbiamo stare fermi, immobili e non esporci in questa situazione, riaprendo poi trattati in situazioni più tranquille, sperando che si stemperi la situazione Donetsk/Lugansk. Siamo troppo dipendenti dalla Russia e dalle sue materie prime, soprattutto per quanto riguarda PMi ed artigianato (e me, personalmente ).

Se si ragiona da UE, questa è l'ultima chance per mostrare coesione a volere essere un'unica entità, ma vedendo già la Germania affievolire credo proprio non si farà una beata minchia. E l'aver messo (letteralmente) un europeista convinto come Draghi a governo mi fa intuire che strada prenderemo, anche se credo fortemente sia la più sbagliata, tafazziana direi.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

c'è altro da aggiungere ?


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quando ci fu la dissoluzione della Jugoslavia l'Italia avrebbe potuto pretendere di vedersi annettere l'Istria, sua antica ma neanche tanto terra, i politici avrebbero dovuto garantire la messa in sicurezza degli italiani residenti in una zona praticamente ad un tiro di sasso da noi e se avessero mediato a dovere (soprattutto con i serbi, in cambio di una non intromissione nel conflitto) l'Istria oggi sarebbe italiana visto che pure allora fu terra di nessuno e oggi è divisa tra Slovenia e Croazia, cos'è la quarta-quinta economia al mondo non bastava per garantire un graduale ritorno alla normalità e prosperità per certe terre? o forse avevamo come oggi una classe politica imbarazzante con meno potere anche rispetto ad un piccolo e losco staterello di preti nel centro Italia? classe politica che qualche anno più tardi partecipò alla guerra che mise in ginocchio un paese "cattivo" come la Serbia, complice di essere ancora oggi filorussa e quindi irricevibile per gli standard perbenisti europei?
> E che male avremmo fatto a richiedere un territorio così vicino, con italiani all'interno di una zona di guerra? saremmo stati cattivi?


Lasciamo stare il capitolo Istria, per favore. Ho ancora un dolore quando penso alla bellissima Pola o a Fiume che battono bandiera Croata.
Per non parlare delle terre dalmate di Zara, Spalato e Ragusa.
Per non parlare di Capodistria che batte bandiera slovena, e che avrebbe potuto essere un polo industriale portuale unito a Trieste di caratura mondiale.

La cosa bella è che i serbi ci hanno sempre appoggiato nelle storiche rivendicazioni italiane nell'Adriatico.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare il capitolo Istria, per favore. Ho ancora un dolore quando penso alla bellissima Pola o a Fiume che battono bandiera Croata.
> Per non parlare delle terre dalmate di Zara, Spalato e Ragusa.
> Per non parlare di Capodistria che batte bandiera slovena, e che avrebbe potuto essere un polo industriale portuale unito a Trieste di caratura mondiale.
> 
> La cosa bella è che i serbi ci hanno sempre appoggiato nelle storiche rivendicazioni italiane nell'Adriatico.


vabbè se la Cina invade Taiwan ci possiamo fare un pensierino


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Febbraio 2022)

@emamilan99 sei già stato avvertito.

No richieste di link o siti esterni.

Ultimo avvertimento davvero


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Lavrov torna a parlare:

"La Russia è pronta per tenere dei colloqui sull'Ucraina in qualsiasi momento, non appena l'esercito ucraino deporrà le armi"*


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

sto vedendo dei video ma spero siano fake, di carri armati che centrano (e schiacciano) in pieno auto in movimento di civili, assurdo...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sto vedendo dei video ma spero siano fake, di carri armati che centrano (e schiacciano) in pieno auto in movimento di civili, assurdo...


in quale social ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Voi dove state seguendo le notizie in diretta?


Serve a poco, le dirette TV sono al 99% propaganda.

Le guerre non nascono mai da sole.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> vabbè se la Cina invade Taiwan ci possiamo fare un pensierino


Se fossimo stati intelligenti l'avremmo usata come leva nelle trattative con Mosca sul Donbass e con la Cina su Taiwan, e avremmo riportato i nostri confini orientali legittimi quantomeno a quelli del 1938.

Ma ripeto, con i bibitari e gli scendiletto puoi fare ben poco.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*il governo ucraino su twitter spiega come costruire una bottiglia incendiaria molotov per far resistere i civili*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a parlare:
> 
> "La Russia è pronta per tenere dei colloqui sull'Ucraina in qualsiasi momento, non appena l'esercito ucraino deporrà le armi"*



L'Ucraina non può farcela, si devono evitare troppi morti. Meglio trattare.


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il governo ucraino su twitter spiega come costruire una bottiglia incendiaria molotov per far resistere i civili*



Follia pura, aumenteranno le vittime civili per resistere qualche ora in più.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il governo ucraino su twitter spiega come costruire una bottiglia incendiaria molotov per far resistere i civili*


La resistenza dei civili contro un esercito enorme è follia. È brutto, ma l'unico modo per evitare una strage è che l'esercito ucraino si arrenda e che si torni a trattare.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il punto è proprio quello.
> Se avessimo una politica estera decente saremmo già usciti da un pezzo dalla NATO.
> Per questo ho parlato di prendere il posto della Jugoslavia tra i paesi non allineati.


A parte che siamo uno dei paesi fondatori, una cosa simile non è neanche ipotizzabile, parlando seriamente.

Prima di tutto per le numerose basi americane sul nostro territorio.
Ma soprattutto come penseresti di difendere 8000 km di costa? Con la Guardia Costiera?

Che non fanno parte della nato, tra i paesi dell'Europa Occidentale, ci sono solo Svizzera (la cui neutralità è sancita dalla costituzione e dunque inviolabile) e Austria (oltre a Irlanda, Malta e Svezia), ma entrambe non confinano con alcun paese non aderente alla Nato e dunque non hanno confini da difendere da nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La resistenza dei civili contro un esercito enorme è follia. È brutto, ma* l'unico modo per evitare una strage è che l'esercito ucraino si arrenda e che si torni a trattare.*



Credo che a breve accadrà.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Abbiamo visto come hanno ritenuto responsabile la Cina per il COVID.
> 
> Qualcuno lo porti a letto, per favore. Nonno Biden deve fare il riposino.


Domanda, può essere "spinto", per non dire manovrato, dall'industria bellica made in USA? Perché spesso e volentieri dopo una crisi quei cani si son tirati su vendendo armi e facendo guerre in casa altrui, tanto poi le sanzioni ricadono sugli altri.... Domanda proprio da profano e da chi pensa che siano tutti marci dentro, russi, ameriCani, alieni gialli ecc


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*I talebani via comunicato si dicono preoccupati per l'escaltion di violenza e ribadiscono la loro neutralità in politica estera*


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il punto è proprio quello.
> Se avessimo una politica estera decente saremmo già usciti da un pezzo dalla NATO.
> Per questo ho parlato di prendere il posto della Jugoslavia tra i paesi non allineati.


Questi giorni certificano come al mondo la contrapposizione tra il blocco socialista e quello capitalista sia più fervida che mai, come il piccolo pesce formalmente neutrale possa essere vittima sacrificale delle mire di uno dei due schieramenti e che il deterrente nucleare lo rende praticamente indifendibile e vorresti uscire dalla Nato?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I talebani via comunicato si dicono preoccupati per l'escaltion di violenza e ribadiscono la loro neutralità in politica estera*



Dopo questa possiamo chiudere.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Domanda, può essere "spinto", per non dire manovrato, dall'industria bellica made in USA? Perché spesso e volentieri dopo una crisi quei cani si son tirati su vendendo armi e facendo guerre in casa altrui, tanto poi le sanzioni ricadono sugli altri.... Domanda proprio da profano e da chi pensa che siano tutti marci dentro, russi, ameriCani, alieni gialli ecc


Ti dico solo che Kamala Harris ha intrecci con i sionisti e ne ha pure sposato uno.

Nonno Biden è chiaramente un prestanome. Lui non comanda niente, anche perché dubito che sia in grado di intendere e di volere.
Gli danno il semolino e gli scrivono le cose che deve dire.


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I talebani via comunicato si dicono preoccupati per l'escaltion di violenza e ribadiscono la loro neutralità in politica estera*




Dimmi che è Lercio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il governo ucraino su twitter spiega come costruire una bottiglia incendiaria molotov per far resistere i civili*


Questo sta mandando i civili al macello per non farsi prendere. Sono tifosi russo se dico che sto qui é un pazzo?


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi dobbiamo lasciare che Putin bombardi bambini e civili di un paese confinante con la UE? Dopo la Georgia non si è fermato, dopo la Crimea non si è fermato, dopo Kiev secondo te si ferma? Adesso abbiamo il nemico confinante, forse non vi rendete conto delle implicazioni


Agli Stati Uniti e all'UE l'ha ordinato il medico di foraggiare la rivolta di Piazza Maidan? Solo degli stolti, convinti davvero di quella fregnaccia di Fukuyama sulla fine della storia, potevano partorire una pazzia del genere. Adesso ne paghiamo le conseguenze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> telegram e scrivi kiev, lo troverai facile..
> 
> Sto trovando vari e vari video che i carri armati stanno schiacciando auto di civili, c'è anche una foto di una persona incastrano nella auto ormai diventata frittata



Visto.
Però è tutto strano,nel senso che ci sono anche civili che camminano tranquillamente (se così si può dire) ai lati della strada e non vengono toccati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che Kamala Harris ha intrecci con i sionisti e ne ha pure sposato uno.
> 
> Nonno Biden è chiaramente un prestanome. Lui non comanda niente, anche perché dubito che sia in grado di intendere e di volere.
> Gli danno il semolino e gli scrivono le cose che deve dire.


Ecco... Quindi se fosse davvero così, una terza guerra mondiale gli farebbe gola? O sarebbe troppo pure per loro?


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Dimmi che è Lercio.


no, comunicato ufficiale in carta intestata



>


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo sta mandando i civili al macello per non farsi prendere. *Sono tifosi russo se dico che sto qui é un pazzo?*



Tranquillo. Noi siamo tifosi solo del Milan e della popolazione innocente.


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo sta mandando i civili al macello per non farsi prendere. Sono tifosi russo se dico che sto qui é un pazzo?



Ormai è fuori di sé, sarà l'adrenalina.
Io penso sia consapevole che è già tanto se ne uscirà vivo, e che quindi non abbia nulla da perdere... è pericoloso per il suo popolo.

Si ritirassero e cominciassero i negoziamenti, che il risultato di questa "battaglia" è uno solo, a prescindere dalla resistenza, l'unica differenza tra una resa oggi e una domani è il numero di morti.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I talebani via comunicato si dicono preoccupati per l'escaltion di violenza e ribadiscono la loro neutralità in politica estera*


credo che questa sia di gran lunga la parte piu trash di tutta questa vicenda..ora manca Al Qaeda che condanna l'uso della violenza e invoca il rispetto dei diritti umani e poi possiamo chiudere


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, comunicato ufficiale in carta intestata



Speravo davvero fosse Lercio.
Mi vien da ridere e piangere.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A parte che siamo uno dei paesi fondatori, una cosa simile non è neanche ipotizzabile, parlando seriamente.
> 
> Prima di tutto per le numerose basi americane sul nostro territorio.


Le basi non sono un problema. Se hai una politica seria le fai chiudere.
Abbiamo puntato le armi contro gli americani a Sigonella.
Se si vuole, si fa questo e altro.
Il punto è: hai i politici giusti per farlo? La risposta è ovvia.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto come penseresti di difendere 8000 km di costa? Con la Guardia Costiera?


Avevamo la quarta marina al mondo prima di smilitarizzarci a Cassibile e vendere il fondoschiena agli americani.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che non fanno parte della nato, tra i paesi dell'Europa Occidentale, ci sono solo Svizzera (la cui neutralità è sancita dalla costituzione e dunque inviolabile) e Austria (oltre a Irlanda, Malta e Svezia), ma entrambe non confinano con alcun paese non aderente alla Nato e dunque non hanno confini da difendere da nessuno.


L'Austria non può aderire alla Nato, perché ha la neutralità perpetua in costituzione. Diktat sovietico del 1945, per evitare che la zona d'occupazione di Mosca diventasse indipendente, come accaduto per la Germania Est.
Malta è un membro del Commonwealth e uno scendiletto di Londra, quindi è praticamente un'appendice NATO senza firmare direttamente.



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Questi giorni certificano come al mondo la contrapposizione tra il blocco socialista e quello capitalista sia più fervida che mai, come il piccolo pesce formalmente neutrale possa essere vittima sacrificale delle mire di uno dei due schieramenti e che il deterrente nucleare lo rende praticamente indifendibile e vorresti uscire dalla Nato?


L'Ucraina non è l'Italia.
L'Italia è una potenza, anche se ha smesso di pensare di esserlo. L'Ucraina è un paese che non conta niente.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

comunque il presidente si è nascosto con la famiglia, lo stesso Draghi ha detto che avrebbe dovuto parlarci ma per questione di sicurezza non può usare telecomunicazioni dove si trova


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo che questa sia di gran lunga la parte piu trash di tutta questa vicenda..ora manca Al Qaeda che condanna l'uso della violenza e invoca il rispetto dei diritti umani e poi possiamo chiudere



I telebani chiederanno a Putin il rispetto dei diritti umani.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A parte che siamo uno dei paesi fondatori, una cosa simile non è neanche ipotizzabile, parlando seriamente.
> 
> Prima di tutto per le numerose basi americane sul nostro territorio.
> Ma soprattutto come penseresti di difendere 8000 km di costa? Con la Guardia Costiera?
> ...


Se il nemico è della NATO il mio problema quale sarebbe? non essere della NATO? stare per i zacci miei?
Se io ho buoni rapporti con la Russia e Putin non ho il terrore di essere invaso da un'economia amica e per giunta inferiore alla nostra (dove siamo noi ad influenzare il loro popolo e non il contrario), mi adopererei piuttosto di non essere invaso da clandestini chiamati migranti ma vedo che qui piace così, sarà la NATO che ci obbliga ad un'invasione pacifica che ci danneggia e danneggia anche altri paesi NATO.
Ripeto, se il problema è la NATO che ci garantisce protezione io ne rimango fuori e non ho problemi con nessuno perché sono ancora membro g7, con confini chiari, con buoni rapporti ovunque, con affari enomi in qualsiasi paese del mondo, anche quelli immensi che potrebbero volermi sfruttare geopoliticamente.
La NATO mi obbliga a sentirmi in guerra per avere la pace? ma che sciocchezza, se la NATO non si fosse spinta oltre oggi Putin farebbe gli stessi affari con noi senza intromissioni esterne di chi fa affari minori o vuole destabilizzare ancora di più una zona per arrivare ad influenzare in futuro quella zona, col benestare del perbenismo mondiale, dei media corrotti, di chi ci fa passare per i buoni e altri per i cattivi, bello così eh?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo sta mandando i civili al macello per non farsi prendere. Sono tifosi russo se dico che sto qui é un pazzo?


 Come credi verranno trattati i civili ucraini una volta occupato il paese? La CIA ha già fatto sapere che i russi hanno una lista di gente e famiglie da togliere di mezzo perché troppo filo occidentali.

Mi sa che non vi siete resi conto che il popolo ucraino è comunque spacciato, legato ad un futuro di schiavitù o anche peggio.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*L'Agenzia delle Nazioni Unite per i rifugiati ha previsto che quattro milioni di persone potrebbero fuggire dall'Ucraina verso altri paesi se la situazione dovesse peggiorare ulteriormente
Chiediamo il rilascio di circa 1.800 manifestanti russi che sono stati illegalmente detenuti per aver espresso opinioni contro la guerra*


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ancora Lavrov:*

*"Stiamo compilando un dossier dettagliato con foto del genocidio di russofoni in Donbass*
*Lo porteremo alle Nazioni Unite la prossima settimana"*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Draghi: "Manderemo 3400 soldati italiani in Ucraina".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Manderemo 3400 soldati italiani in Ucraina".*


Eh? In Ucraina?


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Manderemo 3400 soldati italiani in Ucraina".*


non in Ucraina, sempre nelle zone NATO
1.400 prima più 2.000 a richiesta


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ecco... Quindi se fosse davvero così, una terza guerra mondiale gli farebbe gola? O sarebbe troppo pure per loro?


La Terza Guerra Mondiale è uno scenario che non esiste.
L'ultima volta la si è combattuta perché si doveva distruggere l'idea che un mondo senza dominio della finanza (legata ai sionisti) potesse esistere. C'è un bel libro al riguardo, "La Guerra del sangue contro l'oro".
Il mondo capitalista doveva fermare la Terza Posizione, a qualunque costo. Non si poteva permettere che idee come la socializzazione dell'economia prendessero piede, o come la nazionalizzazione e l'asservimento agli interessi di massa del sistema finanziario.

Ci sono cose che vanno ben al di là di una mera questione regionale, come lo sono l'Ucraina e Taiwan.

Una guerra mondiale porta cambiamenti rilevanti negli assetti geopolitici planetari, e lo status quo, tutto sommato, va bene a tutti. Al netto di queste scaramucce, gli equilibri oggi permettono ai 5 del consiglio di mantenere inalterata la loro posizione di controllo globale.
A che pro farsi la guerra, magari venendo distrutti e soppiantati da nuove potenze? Meglio lasciare le cose così come sono.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come credi verranno trattati i civili ucraini una volta occupato il paese? La CIA ha già fatto sapere che i russi hanno una lista di gente e famiglie da togliere di mezzo perché troppo filo occidentali.
> 
> Mi sa che non vi siete resi conto che il popolo ucraino è comunque spacciato, legato ad un futuro di schiavitù o anche peggio.


Li ha messi davanti a lui perche lo protaggano, non perché si salvino. Almeno questo é ciò che leggo tra le righe, questo é scappato e li sta mandando al macello. Ciò che accadrà una volta finito tutto non lo so, di certo i cittadini non se la passeranno bene, lo do per certo è non sto giustificando nessuno. Trovo vile però che questo scappi e ma di avanti i civili con le molotov fatte in casa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Manderemo 3400 soldati italiani in Ucraina".*



Inutili,li manderanno ai confini della Nato ad osservare in lontananza la pioggia di missili e proiettili che ricadono sull'ucraina.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ancora Lavrov:*
> 
> *"Stiamo compilando un dossier dettagliato con foto del genocidio di russofoni in Donbass*
> *Lo porteremo alle Nazioni Unite la prossima settimana"*


Come dicevo all'inizio del topic. Queste condanne a Putin e solidarietà all'Ucraina sono tutta propaganda, visto che di questi poveri cristi in Donbass nessuno ne ha parlato.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Manderemo 3400 soldati italiani nella Nato".*


Mi correggo. NELLA NATO.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Manderemo 3400 soldati italiani in Ucraina".*


Non li mandano in Ucraina, ma nelle zone di confine nato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Terza Guerra Mondiale è uno scenario che non esiste.
> L'ultima volta la si è combattuta perché si doveva distruggere l'idea che un mondo senza dominio della finanza (legata ai sionisti) potesse esistere. C'è un bel libro al riguardo, "La Guerra del sangue contro l'oro".
> Il mondo capitalista doveva fermare la Terza Posizione, a qualunque costo. Non si poteva permettere che idee come la socializzazione dell'economia prendessero piede, o come la nazionalizzazione e l'asservimento agli interessi di massa del sistema finanziario.
> 
> ...


Grazie del chiarimento, io posso osservare da lontano e farmi un'idea in base alle informazioni che reperiamo, ma una quadra chiara della situazione e ciò che può comportare può darla solo chi ne sa di più  
D'altra parte é una roba tanto grossa e quasi mai vista da noi nei nostri anni


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ancora Lavrov:*
> 
> *"Stiamo compilando un dossier dettagliato con foto del genocidio di russofoni in Donbass*
> *Lo porteremo alle Nazioni Unite la prossima settimana"*



Quindi per la prossima settimana la guerra sarà terminata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Li ha messi davanti a lui perche lo protaggano, non perché si salvino. Almeno questo é ciò che leggo tra le righe, questo é scappato e li sta mandando al macello. Ciò che accadrà una volta finito tutto non lo so, di certo i cittadini non se la passeranno bene, lo do per certo è non sto giustificando nessuno. Trovo vile però che questo scappi e ma di avanti i civili con le molotov fatte in casa.


Zelensky sono giorni che viene invitato a fuggire dagli americani. È rimasto a Kiev e per ora è ancora a Kiev a combattere, veste abiti militari ed è al centro delle decisioni militari.
I nostri amati politici a quest'ora erano già fuggiti o passati ad abbracciare il nemico.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se il nemico è della NATO il mio problema quale sarebbe? non essere della NATO? stare per i zacci miei?
> Se io ho buoni rapporti con la Russia e Putin non ho il terrore di essere invaso da un'economia amica e per giunta inferiore alla nostra (dove siamo noi ad influenzare il loro popolo e non il contrario), mi adopererei piuttosto di non essere invaso da clandestini chiamati migranti ma vedo che qui piace così, sarà la NATO che ci obbliga ad un'invasione pacifica che ci danneggia e danneggia anche altri paesi NATO.
> Ripeto, se il problema è la NATO che ci garantisce protezione io ne rimango fuori e non ho problemi con nessuno perché sono ancora membro g7, con confini chiari, con buoni rapporti ovunque, con affari enomi in qualsiasi paese del mondo, anche quelli immensi che potrebbero volermi sfruttare geopoliticamente.
> La NATO mi obbliga a sentirmi in guerra per avere la pace? ma che sciocchezza, se la NATO non si fosse spinta oltre oggi Putin farebbe gli stessi affari con noi senza intromissioni esterne di chi fa affari minori o vuole destabilizzare ancora di più una zona per arrivare ad influenzare in futuro quella zona, col benestare del perbenismo mondiale, dei media corrotti, di chi ci fa passare per i buoni e altri per i cattivi, bello così eh?


Piccolo off-topic credo tu abbia il record indiscusso di battiture per post sul forum.. sei una macchina da scrivere


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*






LA SITUAZIONE SUL FRONTE DI KIEV*


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per la prossima settimana la guerra sarà terminata.


dal 28 febbraio al 1 marzo ci sarà l'assemblea


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dicevo all'inizio del topic. Queste condanne a Putin e solidarietà all'Ucraina sono tutta propaganda, visto che di questi poveri cristi in Donbass nessuno ne ha parlato.



Se fossero veri i genocidi nel Donbass si aprirebbero scenari diversi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal 28 febbraio al 1 marzo ci sarà l'assemblea



Ok, ma evidentemente i russi contano di andarci da vincitori.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*telefonata tra Putin e Xi Jinping *


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *telefonata tra Putin e Xi Jinping *



Per il via libera su Taiwan?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*I PARLAMENTARI UCRAINI CHE LO DESIDERANO RICEVONO ARMI AUTOMATICHE DISTRIBUITE DALL'ESERCITO.
IL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY VESTE ABITI MILITARI E GUIDA LA DIFESA DI KIEV.

FONTE: GEOPOLITICALCENTER*


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky sono giorni che viene invitato a fuggire dagli americani. È rimasto a Kiev e per ora è ancora a Kiev a combattere, veste abiti militari ed è al centro delle decisioni militari.
> I nostri amati politici a quest'ora erano già fuggiti o passati ad abbracciare il nemico.


Dalle notizie che arrivano la percezione é diversa, ma sei molto attivo su questo argomento e probabilmente ne sai più di me. 
Sui nostri caliamo un velo pietoso va là, dopo i disastri con il covid non voglio immaginare a dove ci porterebbero con una guerra


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per il tema del Nucleare in Italia, purtroppo, è rischioso soprattutto per la incapacità di realizzare qualsiasi opera pubblica in tempi certi.



Ai tempi è stata realizzata un'intera rete autostradale in un anno, e ancora perdura per certi versi.

Poi dopo chissà che è successo.

Però sento latrare da più parti che adesso sì che stiamo bene, e senza la UE stavamo in default da anni.

Ma io sono un boomer, e quindi sparo le menghiate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Piccolo off-topic credo tu abbia il record indiscusso di battiture per post sul forum.. sei una macchina da scrivere


Può essere, scrivo veloce, non guardo i tasti [cit.]


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *I PARLAMENTARI UCRAINI CHE LO DESIDERANO RICEVONO ARMI AUTOMATICHE DISTRIBUITE DALL'ESERCITO.
> IL PRESIDENTE ZELENSKY VESTE ABITI MILITARI E GUIDA LA DIFESA DI KIEV.
> 
> FONTE: GEOPOLITICALCENTER*



Ma non si era nascosto?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se fossero veri i genocidi nel Donbass si aprirebbero scenari diversi.



ovviamente ci saranno responsabilità da entrambe le parti, in guerra nessuno ha ragione al 100%. Ma certo che i russi che aprono un dossier sul dombass che hanno finanziato, armato e dove (secondo gli ucraini e l'intelligence occidentale) sono intervenuti direttamente fa alquanto sorridere. A meno che non si creda che quattro minatori combattino per anni contro un esercito organizzato.

Io mi ricordo che Hitler nel 1939 invase la Polonia per difendere i tedeschi discriminati in quelle terre


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Può essere, scrivo veloce, non guardo i tasti [cit.]


Potresti diventare una superstar nel cinema hard 
Fine ot


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dalle notizie che arrivano la percezione é diversa, ma sei molto attivo su questo argomento e probabilmente ne sai più di me.
> Sui nostri caliamo un velo pietoso va là, dopo i disastri con il covid non voglio immaginare a dove ci porterebbero con una guerra


Ti posso assicurare che Zelensky avrebbe potuto salvare se stesso già ieri poco prima dell'inizio delle ostilità, Biden gli aveva offerto la possibilità di volare in Polonia e guidare un governo in esilio.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti posso assicurare che Zelensky avrebbe potuto salvare se stesso già ieri poco prima dell'inizio delle ostilità, Biden gli aveva offerto la possibilità di volare in Polonia e guidare un governo in esilio.


comunque stamattina sta in un bunker con la famiglia in base a quanto riportano, sempre a Kiev


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non si era nascosto?


Tendo a fidarmi delle notizie riportate da geopoliticalcenter, fin ora ha riportato esclusivamente notizie verificate e sicure.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ovviamente ci saranno responsabilità da entrambe le parti, in guerra nessuno ha ragione al 100%. Ma certo che i russi che aprono un dossier sul dombass che hanno finanziato, armato e dove* (secondo gli ucraini e l'intelligence occidentale)* sono intervenuti direttamente fa alquanto sorridere. A meno che non si creda che quattro minatori combattino per anni contro un esercito organizzato.
> 
> Io mi ricordo che Hitler nel 1939 invase la Polonia per difendere i tedeschi discriminati in quelle terre



Propaganda da parte di entrambe le parti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti posso assicurare che Zelensky avrebbe potuto salvare se stesso già ieri poco prima dell'inizio delle ostilità, Biden gli aveva offerto la possibilità di volare in Polonia e guidare un governo in esilio.


anche il sindaco di Kjev si è unito all'esercito


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque stamattina sta in un bunker con la famiglia in base a quanto riportano


Che guidi la difesa di Kiev da un bunker è chiaro, pensavate stesse all'aperto sulla linea del fronte con la pistola in pugno?
Non escludo che all'ultimo secondo possa tentare di andare a Lviv.

Il discorso è un altro, poteva andarsene tranquillamente poco prima dell'inizio della guerra e non l'ha fatto, è ancora lì a rischiare di essere preso dato che i sabotatori russi girano per Kiev.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti posso assicurare che Zelensky avrebbe potuto salvare se stesso già ieri poco prima dell'inizio delle ostilità, Biden gli aveva offerto la possibilità di volare in Polonia e guidare un governo in esilio.


Mi fido di ciò che dici, non sono informato quanto te, lo scenario in questo caso sarebbe diverso, almeno per la sua personale responsabilità. Resto però dell'idea che abbia sbagliato certe uscite e certe decisioni, e con ciò, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo, non dico ciò perché tifo per Putin.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tendo a fidarmi delle notizie riportate da geopoliticalcenter, fin ora ha riportato esclusivamente notizie verificate e sicure.



Ok. Draghi avrebbe riferito che il Presidente ucraino è nascosto (Sito Corriere della Sera),


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che guidi la difesa di Kiev da un bunker è chiaro, pensavate stesse all'aperto sulla linea del fronte con la pistola in pugno?
> Non escludo che all'ultimo secondo possa tentare di andare a Lviv.
> 
> Il discorso è un altro, poteva andarsene tranquillamente poco prima dell'inizio della guerra e non l'ha fatto, è ancora lì a rischiare di essere preso dato che i sabotatori russi girano per Kiev.


questo è vero, l'ho scritto pure io ieri sera


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi fido di ciò che dici, non sono informato quanto te, lo scenario in questo caso sarebbe diverso, almeno per la sua personale responsabilità. Resto però dell'idea che abbia sbagliato certe uscite e certe decisioni, e con ciò, non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo, non dico ciò perché tifo per Putin.


Zelensky ha sbagliato a fidarsi delle nazioni occidentali, lo hanno lasciato come un fesso.
E soprattutto fino all'ultimo non credeva all'invasione, ha richiamato la riserva militare solo il giorno prima dell'Invasione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che guidi la difesa di Kiev da un bunker è chiaro, pensavate stesse all'aperto sulla linea del fronte con la pistola in pugno?
> Non escludo che all'ultimo secondo possa tentare di andare a Lviv.
> 
> Il discorso è un altro, poteva andarsene tranquillamente poco prima dell'inizio della guerra e non l'ha fatto, è ancora lì a rischiare di essere preso dato che i sabotatori russi girano per Kiev.



comuqnue non penso i russi arrivino a farlo fuori così di fronte agli occhi del mondo. sarebbe una cosa medioevale.


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky ha sbagliato a fidarsi delle nazioni occidentali, lo hanno lasciato come un fesso.
> E soprattutto fino all'ultimo non credeva all'invasione, ha richiamato la riserva militare solo il giorno prima dell'Invasione.



Pura inesperienza, ha ceduto alle parole di USA e co.

Io penso che un altro errore stia nel posticipare così tanto la resa. È vero che non ci sono certezze sulle condizioni in cui verteranno gli ucraini in caso di resa, ma è altrettanto vero che cercare di resistere così forzatamente peggiora solo le cose, per quanto possa essere lodevole per i cittadini che vogliono combattere per la propria nazione...


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comuqnue non penso i russi arrivino a farlo fuori così di fronte agli occhi del mondo. sarebbe una cosa medioevale.


Mica tanto per colpa sua sono morti Russi e Ucraini, può fare una battuta al patibolo..
se non ha le palle c'è sempre la scelta veleno o pistola prima dell'arrivo dei russi


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky di nuovo invita Putin a trattare *


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comuqnue non penso i russi arrivino a farlo fuori così di fronte agli occhi del mondo. sarebbe una cosa medioevale.



Se si presentasse con la pistola in mano non credo che i russi avrebbero altra scelta.
Non può vincere, sarebbe saggio evitare troppi morti e trattare.


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mica tanto per colpa sua sono morti Russi e Ucraini, può fare una battuta al patibolo..
> se non ha le palle c'è sempre la scelta veleno o pistola prima dell'arrivo dei russi


Per colpa sua?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky di nuovo invita Putin a trattare *



Scelta saggia.


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky di nuovo invita Putin a trattare *



speriamo, una trattativa/resa, ritirare tutto e iniziare a trattare

ha fatto anche troppo da solo come si è ritrovato, fermarsi ora sarebbe di tutto rispetto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky sono giorni che viene invitato a fuggire dagli americani. È rimasto a Kiev e per ora è ancora a Kiev a combattere, veste abiti militari ed è al centro delle decisioni militari.
> *I nostri amati politici a quest'ora erano già fuggiti o passati ad abbracciare il nemico.*



Basta pensare al bambolotto canadese che era scappato davanti ai camionisti. E' proprio l'emblema della classe politica occidentale.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scelta saggia.


il problema è che sembra la Russia non voglia trattare prima della resa dell'esercito


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Per colpa sua?


Si esatto si è fatto galletto con Nato e Usa.. ha sbagliato i termini, si è preso gioco di Putin...

questo gli tocca è stato stupido, in più ha fatto morire gente innocente..ha giocato la sua partita MALISSIMO


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky di nuovo invita Putin a trattare *


Che sia pronto alla resa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si esatto si è fatto galletto con Nato e Usa.. ha sbagliato i termini, si è preso gioco di Putin...
> 
> questo gli tocca è stato stupido





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che sembra la Russia non voglia trattare prima della resa dell'esercito



Le condizioni per trattare di solito le detta il più forte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "QUESTA MATTINA SI SONO SVOLTI ASPRI COMBATTIMENTI A CHERNIHIV, HOSTOMEL E MELITPOL. CI SONO STATI DIVERSI MORTI. L'UCRAINA CONTINUA A COMBATTERE PER IL SUO POPOLO

NON SI CAPISCE POI SE È IRONICO E SCRIVE: CERCHERÒ DI MODIFICARE LO SCHEDULE DI GUERRA PER AVERE UN COLLOQUIO TELEFONICO CON MARIO DRAGHI.*


----------



## Davidoff (25 Febbraio 2022)

Questo qua sarà stato un fesso a farsi manipolare dagli occidentali, ma c'è da dire che ha dimostrato di avere le palle. Quelli dell'est sono altra roba rispetto a noi quando si tratta di combattere.


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky di nuovo invita Putin a trattare *



Putin non si fermerà certo adesso.
Penso che negoziati vari si potranno avere solo dopo la fine di questa "presa".

Spero che questi negoziati che verranno saranno sufficienti a scongiurare eventuali azioni militari altrove, ma non sono per niente fiducioso.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si esatto si è fatto galletto con Nato e Usa.. ha sbagliato i termini, si è preso gioco di Putin...
> 
> questo gli tocca è stato stupido, in più ha fatto morire gente innocente..ha giocato la sua partita MALISSIMO


Un attore bravo solo con il copione sotto mano.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Midispiace per gli Ucraini...troppo facile parlare con i culi degli altri mentre le proprie chiappe sono nel divano. Ma ad essere onesti la Nato e UE fanno bene a non fare nulla, sparare ai russi significherebbe guerra mondiale e catastrofe totale. Poi oh qualcuno parlerà di codardia però tutti quelli qua dentro sarebbero chiamati alle armi in caso di guerra totale. Sareste disponibili?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che sia pronto alla resa?


La Russia ha già comunicato che accetterà solo la resa incondizionata e il disarmo dell'esercito ucraino.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Onestamente sono molto preoccupato.
Comunque finisca sta guerra in Ucraina, il mondo non sarà quello di prima.

Tutto è cambiato. C'è da aver paura e porre misure.
La Russia ha di fatto il via libera per fare quello che vuole, nessuno si opporrà entro certi limiti.

La Cina e prima o poi anche gli altri paesi dotati di armi nucleari, hanno sicuramente recepito il messaggio pure loro.

Si avvicinano tempi complessi, purtroppo la pace non è facile da mantenere.
Per mantenerla, significa spesso dover rinunciare di fatto a propri interessi, dicasi compromessi.
Son tutti Nazionalisti fino ad un certo punto.
E' utopia credere che si possa sia mantenere la pace che essere egoisti.

Certi paesi autoritari, non ci sentono proprio, e non credo cambierà a breve.

Se non vogliamo che piano piano più nessuno ci tema, dobbiamo iniziare a mostrare i muscoli anche ad occidente, ma ce la faremo? Ne avremo voglia? Ci conviene?
O è meglio continuare con questa specie di buonismo?

Se si inizia con la tensione, poi prima o poi questa deve essere scaricata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

@Andris riporta sempre una fonte anche per notizie sintetiche.
Le prossime senza fonte verranno cancellate.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2022)

Zelensky su twitter: oggi alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti. Le persone sono morte. *La prossima volta cercherò di spostare il programma di guerra per parlare con Mario Draghi in un momento specifico*. Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Midispiace per gli Ucraini...troppo facile parlare con i culi degli altri mentre le proprie chiappe sono nel divano. *Ma ad essere onesti la Nato e UE fanno bene a non fare nulla, sparare ai russi significherebbe guerra mondiale e catastrofe totale*. Poi oh qualcuno parlerà di codardia però tutti quelli qua dentro sarebbero chiamati alle armi in caso di guerra totale. Sareste disponibili?


Esattamente ciò che penso pure io. E *NO , *non sarei disposto a farmi sparare addosso per interessi altrui. A dire il vero neanche per il mio paese, quello che quando non servivo più mi ha gettato nella spazzatura


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "QUESTA MATTINA SI SONO SVOLTI ASPRI COMBATTIMENTI A CHERNIHIV, HOSTOMEL E MELITPOL. CI SONO STATI DIVERSI MORTI. L'UCRAINA CONTINUA A COMBATTERE PER IL SUO POPOLO
> 
> NON SI CAPISCE POI SE È IRONICO E SCRIVE: CERCHERÒ DI MODIFICARE LO SCHEDULE DI GUERRA PER AVERE UN COLLOQUIO TELEFONICO CON MARIO DRAGHI.*


.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia ha già comunicato che accetterà solo la resa incondizionata e il disarmo dell'esercito ucraino.



E' ovvio, la Russia non si fermerà senza tali garanzie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Zelensky su twitter: oggi alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti. Le persone sono morte. *La prossima volta cercherò di spostare il programma di guerra per parlare con Mario Draghi in un momento specifico*. Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo.



ma sta trollando Draghi? non ho capito


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Esattamente ciò che penso pure io. E *NO , *non sarei disposto a farmi sparare addosso per interessi altrui. A dire il vero neanche per il mio paese, quello che quando non servivo più mi ha gettato nella spazzatura


So che la mia visione risulterà impopolare, ma in realtà gli interessi sono anche i nostri. Il mondo occidentale ha dimostrato di essere debole e di avere ormai una classe politica inadeguata alla politica internazionale.

Adesso Russia, Cina e tutti gli stati non occidentali sanno che possono approfittare e fare quello che vogliono.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma sta trollando Draghi? non ho capito


Dai russi prima e dagli ucraini ora, in politica estera siamo indietro anni luce mi sa


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Zelensky su twitter: oggi alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti. Le persone sono morte. *La prossima volta cercherò di spostare il programma di guerra per parlare con Mario Draghi in un momento specifico*. Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo.


gli avrà detto che lo stiamo aiutando illuminando il colosseo giallo blu..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai russi prima e dagli ucraini ora, in politica estera siamo indietro anni luce mi sa



Siamo indietro perché non abbiamo mai avuto una politica estera autonoma.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le basi non sono un problema. Se hai una politica seria le fai chiudere.
> Abbiamo puntato le armi contro gli americani a Sigonella.
> Se si vuole, si fa questo e altro.
> Il punto è: hai i politici giusti per farlo? La risposta è ovvia.
> ...


Mi sa che ti troveresti bene nella Turchia di Erdogan.
Si scherza perché uscire dalla Nato per l'Italia rientra semplicemente nelle cose impossibili e fantasiose, ammesso che potessimo avere dei vantaggi nel farlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Zelensky su twitter: oggi alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti. Le persone sono morte. *La prossima volta cercherò di spostare il programma di guerra per parlare con Mario Draghi in un momento specifico*. Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo.



In questo caso sono dalla parte di Draghi, egoisticamente.

Siamo ridicoli ma vigliaccamente preferisco salvare la pelle. Se la sbrighino altri chiacchieroni come Biden o Macron che blaterano da mesi senza aver combinato nulla.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Midispiace per gli Ucraini...troppo facile parlare con i culi degli altri mentre le proprie chiappe sono nel divano. Ma ad essere onesti la Nato e UE fanno bene a non fare nulla, sparare ai russi significherebbe guerra mondiale e catastrofe totale. Poi oh qualcuno parlerà di codardia però tutti quelli qua dentro sarebbero chiamati alle armi in caso di guerra totale. Sareste disponibili?


Sarò egoista, ma ogni mossa va calibrata nei nostri interessi, che sia la salute oggi e l'economia domani. Se si può aiutare in qualche modo ben venga (siamo tanto bravi ad accogliere) ,ma non a discapito nostro
Poi non essendo alle strette dico che non me la sento di combattere, sia perchè non sono in grado,sia perchè non potrei convivere col fatto di aver ucciso qualcuno (se mi salvassi).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Zelensky su twitter: oggi alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti. Le persone sono morte. *La prossima volta cercherò di spostare il programma di guerra per parlare con Mario Draghi in un momento specifico*. Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo.



Mamma mia,siamo sempre i soliti ridicoli e ci facciamo riconoscere da tutti.
Siamo zero, 0 !


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> So che la mia visione risulterà impopolare, ma in realtà gli interessi sono anche i nostri. Il mondo occidentale ha dimostrato di essere debole e di avere ormai una classe politica inadeguata alla politica internazionale.
> 
> Adesso Russia, Cina e tutti gli stati non occidentali sanno che possono approfittare e fare quello che vogliono.


Certo che é così, ma qualsiasi cosa facciamo é una sconfitta su tutta la linea. Se combatti ti annientano, se non combatti ti salvi la pelle ma ti portano via pure le mutande. UE, NATO e la grande America ne escono con le ossa rotte sotto ogni punto di vista. Almeno questo é il mio pensiero, é in atto uno spostamento di potere, e noi siamo solo mosche, possiamo solo guardare


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*L'ESERCITO RUSSO AVREBBE BOMBARDATO UN ORFANOTROFIO CHE OSPITA CIRCA 50 BAMBINI. A RIPORTARLO È LA PROCURATRICE GENERALE IRINA VENEDIKTOVA SU FACEBOOK.

NOTIZIA OVVIAMENTE DA CONFERMARE MA LA FONTE È CREDIBILE*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> So che la mia visione risulterà impopolare, ma in realtà gli interessi sono anche i nostri. Il mondo occidentale ha dimostrato di essere debole e di avere ormai una classe politica inadeguata alla politica internazionale.
> 
> Adesso Russia, Cina e tutti gli stati non occidentali sanno che possono approfittare e fare quello che vogliono.



La classe politica non so se sia inadeguata o meno.

Cosa vuol dire esattamente inadeguata? che non minacci a destra e a manca di continuo?
Sei sicuro sia segnale di essere adeguati?

Ad occidente abbiamo tutto da perdere, lo status quo va benissimo a noi che campiamo bene rispetto al resto del mondo, l' unico pericolo è una guerra.
Non ci interessa avere problemi, perchè non vogliamo variabili che possano distruggere il nostro 50ennale benessere.

Non è cosi facile, per nulla.
Che poi sia inadeguata, per carità, lo dico sempre pure io che se gli Usa sono ridotti a scegliere tra Biden e Trump, c'è qualcosa che non va, ma non è cosi semplice.

Le schegge impazzite come Russia e forse in futuro Cina, non sono problemi di facile gestione per nessuno ( a meno, ripeto, di iniziare a fare i bulletti minacciosi in modo serio)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sarò egoista, ma ogni mossa va calibrata nei nostri interessi, che sia la salute oggi e l'economia domani. Se si può aiutare in qualche modo ben venga (siamo tanto bravi ad accogliere) ,ma non a discapito nostro
> Poi non essendo alle strette dico che non me la sento di combattere, sia perchè non sono in grado,sia perchè non potrei convivere col fatto di essere un assassino (se mi salvassi).



Questi profughi di guerra che se lo meriterebbero al 100%, senza influenze di ideologia etica o politica, stai pur sicuro che non saranno accolti a braccia aperte da certi democratici...


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*10MILA CECENI STANNO PARTENDO DA GROZNY PER L'UCRAINA*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo che é così, ma qualsiasi cosa facciamo é una sconfitta su tutta la linea. Se combatti ti annientano, se non combatti ti salvi la pelle ma ti portano via pure le mutande. UE, NATO e la grande America ne escono con le ossa rotte sotto ogni punto di vista. Almeno questo é il mio pensiero, é in atto uno spostamento di potere, e noi siamo solo mosche, possiamo solo guardare


La NATO unita è in grado di combattere la Russia. Il punto è che nessuno ha le palle di sfidarli per tanti motivi. 

Sembra di rivivere gli anni '30 dove lasciavano Hitler prendersi pezzo dopo pezzo mezza Europa centrale. Chi ci assicura che Putin si fermerà? È chiaramente fuori di testa.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo che é così, ma qualsiasi cosa facciamo é una sconfitta su tutta la linea. Se combatti ti annientano, se non combatti ti salvi la pelle ma ti portano via pure le mutande. UE, NATO e la grande America ne escono con le ossa rotte sotto ogni punto di vista. Almeno questo é il mio pensiero, é in atto uno spostamento di potere, e noi siamo solo mosche, possiamo solo guardare


Io, dopo che Putin ha espressamente minacciato di nuclearizzarci, avrei distrutto la Russia.

Pur sapendo di rischiare la vita io stesso. 

Queste cose mi mandano ai pazzi. Una minaccia diretta del genere? E la subisci? Giammai.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *10MILA CECENI STANNO PARTENDO DA GROZNY PER L'UCRAINA*



Non è una buona notizia.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Chissà se al posto di Zelensky ci fosse stato Draghi che sarebbe successo. Io ho già un'idea.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Mattarella: "Non possiamo permettere che la follia della guerra distrugga quello che i popoli occidentali hanno costruito in questi sette decenni di pace, i popoli europei non sono disposti a sottomettersi alla violenza, oggi in Ucraina domani forse altrove.
*


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Midispiace per gli Ucraini...troppo facile parlare con i culi degli altri mentre le proprie chiappe sono nel divano. Ma ad essere onesti la Nato e UE fanno bene a non fare nulla, sparare ai russi significherebbe guerra mondiale e catastrofe totale. Poi oh qualcuno parlerà di codardia però tutti quelli qua dentro sarebbero chiamati alle armi in caso di guerra totale. Sareste disponibili?



Dipende. Se è per una causa giusta, nessun problema.

Di certo non combatterei per proteggere il kulo a questa classe politica di delinquenti, anche si trattasse del mio paese, che mi piacerebbe poter amare. I miei leaders li voglio davanti a me, in prima fila a combattere.

Dal punto di vista degli ucraini, forse stanno combattendo per una causa giusta. Ma quello che sta succedendo è a causa di gravi errori di geopolitica dovuti ad altri, non so quanto è opportuno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La NATO unita è in grado di combattere la Russia. Il punto è che nessuno ha le palle di sfidarli per tanti motivi.
> 
> Sembra di rivivere gli anni '30 dove lasciavano Hitler prendersi pezzo dopo pezzo mezza Europa centrale. Chi ci assicura che Putin si fermerà? È chiaramente fuori di testa.


Io credo, ma ripeto, é solo una mia idea, che se non ci fossero stati gli USA di mezzo un accordo tra Ue e Russia si sarebbe trovato. Purtroppo non avremo mai la controprova.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *10MILA CECENI STANNO PARTENDO DA GROZNY PER L'UCRAINA*



Ma andrebbero a fare i free fighter pro Ucraina o pro Russia? Perchè erano independisti ma ultimamente allineato a Mosca


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La NATO unita è in grado di combattere la Russia. Il punto è che nessuno ha le palle di sfidarli per tanti motivi.
> 
> Sembra di rivivere gli anni '30 dove lasciavano Hitler prendersi pezzo dopo pezzo mezza Europa centrale. *Chi ci assicura che Putin si fermerà? È chiaramente fuori di testa.*



E chi altro potrebbe attaccare/conquistare da quelle parti ? 
Gli altri sono tutti territori NATO e non si spingerà a tanto.

L'Ucraina è totalmente altra cosa.
Abbiamo (noi,come Europa,ma anche USA ecc.ecc) avuto 8 anni per arrivare ad una soluzione diplomatica dopo l'annessione della Crimea.
Invece nessuno ha mosso un dito,tanto era solo la Crimea,così come stavolta sarà solo l'Ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io credo, ma ripeto, é solo una mia idea, che se non ci fossero stati gli USA di mezzo un accordo tra Ue e Russia si sarebbe trovato. Purtroppo non avremo mai la controprova.


Certo che si sarebbe trovato, l'UE avrebbe calato le braghe direttamente, cosa che non è stato disposto a fare il popolo ucraino però.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La classe politica non so se sia inadeguata o meno.
> 
> Cosa vuol dire esattamente inadeguata? che non minacci a destra e a manca di continuo?
> Sei sicuro sia segnale di essere adeguati?
> ...


Sarò io impopolare qui dentro, ma la classe politica attuale sta facendo quello che dovrebbe calcolando rischio benefici.. La vecchia classe politica quella del "Rispondiamo col fuoco" hanno causato due guerre mondiali. Poi io non credo che Putin andrà oltre, secondo me la sua è una provocazione per trascinarci dentro e non dobbiamo caderci. E' chiaro che se dovesse attaccare la nato.. allora i paesi Nato e UE non ci metterebbero due secondi a rispondere. Ma ad oggi questa strategia politica è la migliore possibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E chi altro potrebbe attaccare/conquistare da quelle parti ?
> Gli altri sono tutti territori NATO e non si spingerà a tanto.
> 
> L'Ucraina è totalmente altra cosa.
> ...


La Finlandia fino ad ora legata ad una ferrea neutralità ha inviato richiesta di adesione alla NATO qualche giorno fa. Perché? Hanno capito l'andazzo.

Chi ci assicura che la NATO sia pronta a combattere per i paesi baltici? Sono nella NATO ma a questo punto chi vorrà difenderli davvero? Se la sono fatta sotto è palese.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io, dopo che Putin ha espressamente minacciato di nuclearizzarci, avrei distrutto la Russia.
> 
> Pur sapendo di rischiare la vita io stesso.
> 
> Queste cose mi mandano ai pazzi. Una minaccia diretta del genere? E la subisci? Giammai.



Saresti caduto nella trappola di Putin


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io credo, ma ripeto, é solo una mia idea, che se non ci fossero stati gli USA di mezzo un accordo tra Ue e Russia si sarebbe trovato. Purtroppo non avremo mai la controprova.


Ringhio scusa eh. Ma "se non ci fossero stati gli USA" e fino al 45 gli USA non esistevano o comunque si facevano gli affari loro e sono stati causate due guerre mondiali..


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le basi non sono un problema. Se hai una politica seria le fai chiudere.
> Abbiamo puntato le armi contro gli americani a Sigonella.
> Se si vuole, si fa questo e altro.
> Il punto è: hai i politici giusti per farlo? La risposta è ovvia.
> ...


Guarda che se ci sono soldati americani in Italia non è un caso, eh. Non li abbiamo fatti venire noi perché ci volevamo bene, prima di loro c'era un autocrate che aveva fatto guerra, siamo a tutti gli effetti una colonia americana ed anzi, l'Italia rappresenta un confine dell'impero americano verso l'Africa e lo ha rappresentato fino alla fine della guerra fredda anche verso i Balcani. 

L'idea che tu suggerisci di, fare una rivolta o lotta armata o qualcosa di simile è semplicemente irrealizzabile ed anacronistica, già fallita ogni volta nella storia repubblicana. 
Per me mille volte meglio essere vassallo degli americani che non di russi, cinesi o tedeschi. 

l'Italia poi è tendenzialmente governata da incapaci e prende decisioni senza senso logico da un governo all'altro, questo ahimè è colpa della classe politica e della forma mentis della popolazione, piccoli borghesi provinciali che non si sono mai scontrati con la nobiltà ed anzi ci sono sempre andati a nozze


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo che si sarebbe trovato, l'UE avrebbe calato le braghe direttamente, cosa che non è stato disposto a fare il popolo ucraino però.


Non lo so, certo é che a questa situazione si sia arrivati anche per le solite scaramucce usa-Russia, dove devono fare la gara a chi ce l'ha più duro. Magari sarebbe a data esattamente così lo stesso, o forse peggio, é solo un mio ragionamento vedendo che sto maledetti hanno sempre le mani in pasta ovunque ci sia un conflitto. Anche perché le vere motivazioni possiamo solo intuirle, non mi fido di ciò che dice la propaganda russa, ma manco di quella americana/europea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io, dopo che Putin ha espressamente minacciato di nuclearizzarci, avrei distrutto la Russia.
> 
> Pur sapendo di rischiare la vita io stesso.
> 
> Queste cose mi mandano ai pazzi. Una minaccia diretta del genere? E la subisci? Giammai.



razionalmente è meglio che i paesi occidentali ne stiano fuori militarmente anche se capisco cosa dici. Oggi si possono infliggere pesanti danni a una nazione anche senza l'uso delle armi. Putin si prenderà Kjev ma avrà vinto la guerra? non penso.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Guarda che se ci sono soldati americani in Italia non è un caso, eh. Non li abbiamo fatti venire noi perché ci volevamo bene, prima di loro c'era un autocrate che aveva fatto guerra, siamo a tutti gli effetti una colonia americana ed anzi, l'Italia rappresenta un confine dell'impero americano verso l'Africa e lo ha rappresentato fino alla fine della guerra fredda anche verso i Balcani.
> 
> L'idea che tu suggerisci di, fare una rivolta o lotta armata o qualcosa di simile è semplicemente irrealizzabile ed anacronistica, già fallita ogni volta nella storia repubblicana.
> Per me mille volte meglio essere vassallo degli americani che non di russi, cinesi o tedeschi.
> ...



Quante volte l'ho detto facciamo prima a diventare una colonia americana e cacciare questo governo lol


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Saresti caduto nella trappola di Putin


Discorso da deboli.

Io se mi chiedi un favore te ne faccio due.

Se vieni a dirmi che mi vuoi ammazzare, ammazzami davvero o sotto terra ci finisci tu.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*IL CREMLINO HA COMUNICATO DI ESSERE PRONTO AD INTAVOLARE TRATTATIVE POLITICHE CON I VERTICI UCRAINI SOLO A DETERMINATE CONDIZIONI.

FONTE: GEOPOLITICALCENTER*


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Discorso da deboli.
> 
> Io se mi chiedi un favore te ne faccio due.
> 
> Se vieni a dirmi che mi vuoi ammazzare, ammazzami o in sotto terra ci finisci tu.



Si ma lui non ha fatto nomi, ha detto chiunque avrebbe cercato di interferire la sua minaccia era genetica


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL CREMLINO HA COMUNICATO DI ESSERE PRONTO AD INTAVOLARE TRATTATIVE POLITICHE CON I VERTICI UCRAINI SOLO A DETERMINATE CONDIZIONI.
> 
> FONTE: GEOPOLITICALCENTER*


.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ringhio scusa eh. Ma "se non ci fossero stati gli USA" e fino al 45 gli USA non esistevano o comunque si facevano gli affari loro e sono stati causate due guerre mondiali..


Non ho la verità in tasca, ma la sensazione che ho é che sia i russi pretendono l'Ucraina guidati da un pazzo, e che gli USA vogliano una guerra guidati da un pazzo e da chi gli sta dietro. Una mia sensazione. I rapporti oggi non sono come nel 45, dopo tanti anni senza guerre forse un dialogo sarebbe stato possibile, ma é solo un ragionmento da uno che osserva da fuori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Discorso da deboli.
> 
> Io se mi chiedi un favore te ne faccio due.
> 
> Se vieni a dirmi che mi vuoi ammazzare, ammazzami davvero o sotto terra ci finisci tu.



Non c'è una scelta. Morite entrambi.

Io preferirei che a morire sia solo lui. Tutti i dittatori raggiunto un certo limite finiscono morti, in qualche modo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si ma lui non ha fatto nomi, ha detto chiunque avrebbe cercato di interferire la sua minaccia era genetica


Vero, ma i destinatari eravamo noi occidentali.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non c'è una scelta. Morite entrambi.
> 
> Io preferirei che a morire sia solo lui. Tutti i dittatori raggiunto un certo limite finiscono morti, in qualche modo.


Praticamente, ci avviamo verso un mondo dove chi fa la prima mossa, può a quel punto fare tutto quello che gli pare perchè tanto non si può morire tutti?

E' questo che vogliamo? Vivere in questo clima?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*L'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMEL SAREBBE STATO NUOVAMENTE RICONQUISTATO DAI RUSSI DOPO CHE IERI GLI UCRAINI ERA RIUSCITI AD AVERE LA MEGLIO SUI PARACADUTISTI RUSSI CHE AVEVANO TENTATO DI OCCUPARLO.

FONTE: NOTIZIA ANCORA DA VERIFICARE*


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma i destinatari eravamo noi occidentali.



Si certo senza dubbio, ma quindi che fai ? Fai scoppiare un Armageddon per qualche parola di troppo? No, replichi com ha fatto l'Inghilterra.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io sono contro questa guerra, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. Mi sembra che stiano dipingendo fin troppo i Russi come il Demone cattivo e basta. Non sto difendendo Putin, sia chiaro, anzi lo condanno, ma attorno a questa vicenda c'è una fitta nebbia. 

Qua lo si è preso in giro, ma se @Trumpusconi ed i suoi colleghi erano sicuri che non scoppiasse la guerra, un motivo ci sarà no? Alla fine è gente che fa questo di mestiere... Per me c'è sotto qualcosa di grosso che una volta terminata la guerra, i Russi tireranno fuori a loro parziale discolpa.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *10MILA CECENI STANNO PARTENDO DA GROZNY PER L'UCRAINA*


grandi


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente, ci avviamo verso un mondo dove chi fa la prima mossa, può a quel punto fare tutto quello che gli pare perchè tanto non si può morire tutti?
> 
> E' questo che vogliamo? Vivere in questo clima?



Bisogna rafforzare i rapporti di Alleanza L'America vuole fedeltà e lo ha fatto intendere all'Europa, basta trattare con la Russia o fate la fine dell'Ucraina..

Sicuramente ora per un po' non ci saranno proteste di chiusura di basi americane da parte della sinistra haha


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare il capitolo Istria, per favore. Ho ancora un dolore quando penso alla bellissima Pola o a Fiume che battono bandiera Croata.
> Per non parlare delle terre dalmate di Zara, Spalato e Ragusa.
> Per non parlare di Capodistria che batte bandiera slovena, e che avrebbe potuto essere un polo industriale portuale unito a Trieste di caratura mondiale.
> 
> La cosa bella è che i serbi ci hanno sempre appoggiato nelle storiche rivendicazioni italiane nell'Adriatico.


Lascia stare dai, è roba vecchia. E poi i croati adorano gli italiani e l'Italia, io ho avuto una fidanzata croata e posso dirti che sono molto simili a noi culturalmente. Pensa che in Croazia l'italiano è la seconda lingua e si studia a scuola.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io sono contro questa guerra, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. Mi sembra che stiano dipingendo fin troppo i Russi come il Demone cattivo e basta. Non sto difendendo Putin, sia chiaro, anzi lo condanno, ma attorno a questa vicenda c'è una fitta nebbia.
> 
> Qua lo si è preso in giro, ma se @Trumpusconi ed i suoi colleghi erano sicuri che non scoppiasse la guerra, un motivo ci sarà no? Alla fine è gente che fa questo di mestiere... Per me c'è sotto qualcosa di grosso che una volta terminata la guerra, i Russi tireranno fuori a loro parziale discolpa.



ascoltando i media russi gli ucraini stanno facendo un genoicidio contro i russofoni in Domabss, starebbero preparando armi atomiche e sarebbero pronti a installare missili ipersonici americani per colpire mosca e minsk. Per dovere di cronoca, tutto questo viene citato da giornali e televisioni in totale controllo di Putin, tipo Luce al tempo del Duce.


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

non ho capito, i 10.000 ceceni stanno andando in ucraina per combattere i russi???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente, ci avviamo verso un mondo dove chi fa la prima mossa, può a quel punto fare tutto quello che gli pare perchè tanto non si può morire tutti?
> 
> E' questo che vogliamo? Vivere in questo clima?



Di morire per difendere equilibri geopolitici di NATO o Europa, sinceramente non mi va. Sarà che non sento tutta quest'appartenenza, anzi.
La vita è già troppo breve di suo. E la morte ti viene a prendere anche da sola all'improvviso, vedi cosa è successo a mia madre l'anno scorso.

Quando entreranno nel cortile di casa mia, allora prendo il fucile da caccia di mio zio e gli sparerò in testa difendendo ciò che è mio.

Per adesso che a sbrigarsela siano tutti quei fanfaroni di nazioni che da mesi blaterano e non hanno fatto nulla per aiutare l'Ucraina concretamente.
Se c'è da fare qualche offerta per aiutare i bisognosi e i sofferenti la farò, come faccio ogni anno.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2022)

Zelenski su twitter: la Svezia fornisce assistenza militare, tecnica e umanitaria all'Ucraina. Grato al primo ministro svedese per il suo supporto efficace. Costruire insieme una coalizione anti Putin


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Zelenski su twitter: la Svezia fornisce assistenza militare, tecnica e umanitaria all'Ucraina. Grato al primo ministro svedese per il suo supporto efficace. Costruire insieme una coalizione anti Putin



se iniziamo ad allargare i protagonisti è un casino e non finiamo più


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di morire per difendere equilibri geopolitici di NATO o Europa, sinceramente non mi va. Sarà che non sento tutta quest'appartenenza, anzi.
> La vita è già troppo breve di suo. E la morte ti viene a prendere anche da sola all'improvviso, vedi cosa è successo a mia madre l'anno scorso.
> 
> Quando entreranno nel cortile di casa mia, allora prendo il fucile da caccia di mio zio e gli sparerò in testa difendendo ciò che è mio.
> ...


Un clima da "guerra facile", non va bene comunque.

Qui ci lamentiamo se ti impediscono di andare al ristorante, hai presente cosa significa aver impedimenti di varia natura o problemi dovuti a minacce geopolitiche o sanzioni o ripicche?

Significa abbassare drasticamente il livello di vita di tutti noi, roba che il covid era solo una antipasto.

Ora vedremo se e come, e quanto, pagheremo le materie prime e l' energia nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Finlandia fino ad ora legata ad una ferrea neutralità ha inviato richiesta di adesione alla NATO qualche giorno fa. Perché? Hanno capito l'andazzo.
> 
> *Chi ci assicura che la NATO sia pronta a combattere per i paesi baltici? *Sono nella NATO ma a questo punto chi vorrà difenderli davvero? Se la sono fatta sotto è palese.



Si,ma come dicevo,un conto è l'Ucraina,sacrificabile (passatemi il termine) in quanto "terra di nessuno",altro conto i paesi NATO,anche se piccoli come lituania,estonia e lettonia.

Ora tutti i paesi NATO hanno fatto la figura dei vigliacchi agli occhi del mondo,ma in caso di ipotetica aggressione verso una nazione nato,non potrebbero PIU' tirarsi indietro,nessuno potrebbe (e in caso sarà veramente guerra totale)
Soprattutto dopo questa debolezza dimostrata al mondo intero.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Zelenski su twitter: la Svezia fornisce assistenza militare, tecnica e umanitaria all'Ucraina. Grato al primo ministro svedese per il suo supporto efficace. Costruire insieme una coalizione anti Putin


La Svezia sono anni che mandava segnali di una possibile invasione russa (In Svezia). Inoltre 2 anni fa era tornata la leva obbligatoria che prima non c'era ed era stata tolta. Ma avevano paura dei russi ancora loro sono anche confinanti, seppur di poco.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> grandi


ehm temo non siano pro Ucraina...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ho capito, i 10.000 ceceni stanno andando in ucraina per combattere i russi???


Si ma sono dalla parte dei russi! dio solo sa cosa potranno fare in quanto paramilitari, mosca se ne laverà le mani.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un clima da "guerra facile", non va bene comunque.
> 
> Qui ci lamentiamo se ti impediscono di andare al ristorante, hai presente cosa significa aver impedimenti di varia natura o problemi dovuti a minacce geopolitiche o sanzioni o ripicche?
> 
> ...



Ristorante ? Anche lavorare..fino giugno


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ho capito, i 10.000 ceceni stanno andando in ucraina per combattere i russi???


no, per aiutarli
c'è un regime militare filorusso dopo la guerra di Cecenia


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ehm temo non siano pro Ucraina...


ah cacchio scusate ho detto una stupidaggine


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non ho capito, i 10.000 ceceni stanno andando in ucraina per combattere i russi???


davvero? grandissimi!


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un clima da "guerra facile", non va bene comunque.
> 
> Qui ci lamentiamo se ti impediscono di andare al ristorante, hai presente cosa significa aver impedimenti di varia natura o problemi dovuti a minacce geopolitiche o sanzioni o ripicche?
> 
> ...



Il vento Russo soffia già forte con Speranza


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "LA SVEZIA CI STA SUPPORTANDO A LIVELLO MILITARE, TECNICO E UMANITARIO. GRAZIE DI CUORE! COSTRUIAMO INSIEME UNA COALIZIONE ANTI-PUTIN.*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

ma poi finire alleati ai Russi significherebbe finire alleati ai cinesi...ci manca solo di dover essere influenzati da sta gente e dalle loro regole

si fott...mi tengo il MIO occidente con tutte le sue brutture e contraddizioni


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "LA SVEZIA CI STA SUPPORTANDO A LIVELLO MILITARE, TECNICO E UMANITARIO. GRAZIE DI CUORE! COSTRUIAMO INSIEME UNA COALIZIONE ANTI-PUTIN.*



Cioè fa più la Svezia che la Nato? Il livello di vergogna non ha limiti


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "LA SVEZIA CI STA SUPPORTANDO A LIVELLO MILITARE, TECNICO E UMANITARIO. GRAZIE DI CUORE! COSTRUIAMO INSIEME UNA COALIZIONE ANTI-PUTIN.*


speriamo che i soldati siano migliori dei poliziotti che non riescono a fermare neanche gli africani violenti a Stoccolma...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fa più la Svezia che la Nato? Il livello di vergogna non ha limiti



incredibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fa più la Svezia che la Nato? Il livello di vergogna non ha limiti


Mi sto vergognando seriamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un clima da "guerra facile", non va bene comunque.
> 
> Qui ci lamentiamo se ti impediscono di andare al ristorante, hai presente cosa significa aver impedimenti di varia natura o problemi dovuti a minacce geopolitiche o sanzioni o ripicche?
> 
> ...



Bisogna rafforzare enormemente le difese, l'Europa deve munirsi di un proprio esercito, e la società occidentale deve recuperare i valori persi.

Putin ha preso coraggio perché l'Europa è impresentabile e ha perso i suoi valori e tradizioni, l'America è in uno stato di degrado socio-culturale senza precedenti che ammazza il suo stesso patrimonio culturale, con un presidente fantoccio.
Il vero nemico è da sempre la CIna, che ha superato la storia della pandemia senza una minima sanzione. Anzi, ne sono usciti da trionfatori. C'è sempre la Cina dietro a queste operazioni di oggi.

Scatenare la terza guerra mondiale per suicidarsi non serve, a meno che non si voglia fare tabula rasa di tutto e ripartire dall'età della pietra.
E' una soluzione anche questa, ma io direi che prima vale la pena provare a rafforzare le difese e recuperare i valori occidentali perduti, operando DENTRO la nostra società e non all'esterno.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fa più la Svezia che la Nato? Il livello di vergogna non ha limiti


Come avevo spiegato nel post prima. La Svezia sono ANNI che si preparano ad una invasione russa, e nel 2017 hanno deciso di rimettere la leva militare obbligatoria, il governo Svedese ha sempre lanciato preoccupazioni sui russi. Pensavo che confinassero invece solo Norvegia poco e Finlandia ci confinano..


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "LA SVEZIA CI STA SUPPORTANDO A LIVELLO MILITARE, TECNICO E UMANITARIO. GRAZIE DI CUORE! COSTRUIAMO INSIEME UNA COALIZIONE ANTI-PUTIN.*




*Costruiamo insieme un tavolo dell'IKEA*


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

per completezza di informazione.
in Cecenia ci sono due fronti: quello di cui tutti stanno parlando sui social ora con tanto di foto e video, appartenente alla maggioranza amministrativa filorussa con un leader (Kadyrov) probabilmente criminale di guerra non a chiacchiere che vuole andare a prendere anche degli oppositori fuggiti in Ucraina, e l'altro (battaglione Mansour) che è invece è contrario ai russi e già si sono scontrati in Siria ma ha aiutato gli ucraini anche in Donbass.


----------



## Dexter (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fa più la Svezia che la Nato? Il livello di vergogna non ha limiti


Meno male. Forse non é chiaro che meno parti si intromettono, meglio é. Sempre che teniate alla vostra pelle...l'Ucraina non é NATO, non ci sono stati i tempi perché Putin li ha anticipati. Devono rimanerne tutti fuori, anche un semplice appoggio come quello svedese può scatenare un domino pericoloso. Occhio che non sto giustificando nessuno, mi limito a constatare fatti.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per completezza di informazione.
> in Cecenia ci sono due fronti: quello di cui tutti stanno parlando sui social ora con tanto di foto e video, appartenente alla maggioranza amministrativa filorussa con un leader (Kadyrov) probabilmente criminale di guerra non a chiacchiere che vuole andare a prendere anche degli oppositori fuggiti in Ucraina, e l'altro (battaglione Mansour) che è invece è contrario ai russi e già si sono scontrati in Siria.


quindi i 10.000 soldati sono per la parte di Putin  ?


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quindi i 10.000 soldati sono per la parte di Putin  ?


quelli che vengono guidati da Kadyrov sicuramente sono per Putin, erano stati mobilitati anche per la Bielorussia.
non so se gli altri ceceni già stanno a favore dell'Ucraina sul territorio

in entrambi i casi parliamo di soggetti molto brutali e pericolosi


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY SU TWITTER: "LA SVEZIA CI STA SUPPORTANDO A LIVELLO MILITARE, TECNICO E UMANITARIO. GRAZIE DI CUORE! COSTRUIAMO INSIEME UNA COALIZIONE ANTI-PUTIN.*



Anche questa non mi sembra una buona notizia. Militarmente devono restarne tutti fuori se non vogliono allungare l’agonia del popolo ucraino,


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Meno male. Forse non é chiaro che meno parti si intromettono, meglio é. Sempre che teniate alla vostra pelle...l'Ucraina non é NATO, non ci sono stati i tempi perché Putin li ha anticipati. Devono rimanerne tutti fuori, anche un semplice appoggio come quello svedese può scatenare un domino pericoloso. Occhio che non sto giustificando nessuno, mi limito a constatare fatti.



Sono d'accordo. Non è questione di essere egoisti, è questione di essere cauti, di non sacrificare troppo per la sola Ucraina, con tutto il dispiacere che si può avere per la loro situazione e con tutta la solidarietà di questo mondo.

Spero che il tutto si concluda con i negoziati tra Zelensky e Putin, con una resa del primo e una sazietà del secondo. Poi si discuterà a livello di NATO e si rivedranno gli accordi con i russi.

La priorità è scongiurare conflitti di grande dimensione, anche a costo di "sacrificare" l'Ucraina, che, ripeto, avrebbe dovuto arrendersi subito per evitare tutte queste vittime.


Ovvio che la NATO, l'UE e tutti quanti ne uscirebbero con la coda tra le gambe in questo caso, ma preferisco sia così piuttosto che vedere milioni di vittime in una grande guerra che si sarebbe potuta evitare...


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Meno male. Forse non é chiaro che meno parti si intromettono, meglio é. Sempre che teniate alla vostra pelle...l'Ucraina non é NATO, non ci sono stati i tempi perché Putin li ha anticipati. Devono rimanerne tutti fuori, anche un semplice appoggio come quello svedese può scatenare un domino pericoloso. Occhio che non sto giustificando nessuno, mi limito a constatare fatti.


questi sono i classici discorsi che portano poi a tragedie ancora più grandi


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Putin comunque gioca col fuoco. Ora sembra lo stratega del male.. invadere un paese è forse la cosa più "facile." Come gestisci poi gli anni futuri l'occupazione con una popolazione di quasi 40 mln che non vuole nulla a che farci con te? Saresti costretto a concentrare tante forze di difesa per tenere il controllo in Ucraina.. guardate che non è facile...

Forse potrebbe portare all'implosione loro chissà


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche Putin comunque gioca col fuoco. Ora sembra lo stratega del male.. invadere un paese è forse la cosa più "facile." Come gestisci poi gli anni futuri l'occupazione con una popolazione di quasi 40 mln che non vuole nulla a che farci con te? Saresti costretto a concentrare tante forze di difesa per tenere il controllo in Ucraina.. guardate che non è facile...


Ma alla fine occuperanno la costa e basta. A Kiev ci vanno "solo" per smantellare il parlamento


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> questi sono i classici discorsi che portano poi a tragedie ancora più grandi


Sembrano gli stessi discorsi degli anni '30 con Hitler che andava a prendersi Austria, Sudeti e poi Repubblica Ceca. Tutti a dire: "Eh meglio evitare la guerra..." Avessero agito prima...


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Penso che gli aiuti umanitari citati da Draghi siano anche e soprattutto stanziamenti economici. Se ho capito bene 110 milioni di euro per iniziare. 
È chiaro che dopo la distruzione servono soldi per ricostruire. Che stupida l'umanità. 

Inoltre Draghi nel giro di 24 ore parla già dell ipotesi di tornare al carbone per sopperire al deficit energetico. 

Il carbone inquina anche più del nucleare. 
E la minaccia ambientale resta, con o senza invasione Ucraina. 

Praticamente se non è la terza guerra mondiale, finiremo male a prescindere tra 40-50 anni per disastro ambientale. 

Inoltre questo evento epocale andrà a rinviare ulteriormente tutte le riforme di cui l'Italia avrebbe bisogno, a cominciare dal lavoro, vale a dire arrivare a fine mese. 
La disoccupazione non si ferma, anzi sono piuttosto pessimista sui prossimi anni. 

Tutto bene insomma. 
Purtroppo Putin sembra in ottima salute. Servirebbe qualche ancestrale operazione top secret per "stopparlo". Ma sarà inarrivabile, chissà dove è nascosto. È impossibile arrivare a lui


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine occuperanno la costa e basta. A Kiev ci vanno "solo" per smantellare il parlamento


Non lasceranno mai L'Ucraina indipendente, hanno fatto tutto questo apposta. 
Anche se fosse, installi un governo pro russia e poi? Chi ti dice che la popolazione non si rivolti come già è successo nel 2013? Ed a quel punto? A quel punto repressione sulla popolazione ucraina.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*sindaco di Kiev:

"Vogliono distruggere la capitale, la situazione è difficile ma crediamo nelle nostre forze armate e le supportiamo"*


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Biden pensava di poter controffendere se non altro con sanzioni pesanti ma Germania ed Italia hanno bloccato tutto,troppi interessi in corso...e Putin aveva calcolato tutto.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il carbone inquina anche più del nucleare.


A me sta storia dell'inquinamento ha rotto dai, pensiamo prima all'indipendenza energetica poi all'ambiente


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche questa non mi sembra una buona notizia. Militarmente devono restarne tutti fuori se non vogliono allungare l’agonia del popolo ucraino,


Agonia Ucraina, ma pure il rischio che si allarghi ad altri paesi. Boh, a me sembrano tutti orientati verso una guerra di proporzioni inimmaginabili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Biden pensava di poter controffendere se non altro con sanzioni pesanti ma Germania ed Italia hanno bloccato tutto,troppi interessi in corso...e Putin aveva calcolato tutto.


Intanto Draghi parla di tornare al carbone per l'energia. Insomma, hanno voluto fare i furbi ed avranno comunque come risultato un disastro, nel frattempo Putin se la ride. Complimenti ancora una volta alla politica italiana.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Portavoce Cremlino:*

*"Pronti a mandare una delegazione a Minsk per trattare con l'Ucraina"*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Agonia Ucraina, ma pure il rischio che si allarghi ad altri paesi. Boh, a me sembrano tutti orientati verso una guerra di proporzioni inimmaginabili.



L’unica cosa saggia per il Presidente Ucraino è prendere atto della impossibilità di vincere e sedersi ad tavolo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Cioè, io qui vedo gente che fa il tifo per soldati (= persone) partiti per andare a fare la guerra. Ma fate il tifo per mettere gente competente al comando dei paesi.

Boh, continuate a vivere nei videogiochi. E poi mi vengono anche a fare la morale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembrano gli stessi discorsi degli anni '30 con Hitler che andava a prendersi Austria, Sudeti e poi Repubblica Ceca. Tutti a dire: "Eh meglio evitare la guerra..." Avessero agito prima...


Andarci a fare spazzare via non è comunque una soluzione, forse non é chiaro ma significherebbe portarci la guerra anche in casa. Secondo me nokn proprio una mossa geniale. Poi scusatemi, si parla di combattere, ma che vadano avanti gli altri, mica voi personalmente. Capisci, non è una polemica, ma non ho proprio intenzione di farmi un bunker sotto casa


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’unica cosa saggia per il Presidente Ucraino è prendere atto della impossibilità di vincere e sedersi ad tavolo.


Trattare cosa? Il passaggio dell'Ucraina alla Russia? Ma veramente credete che Putin negozierà a questo punto? Resa senza condizioni o morte, questo è.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Al Bano: "spero ancora in un accordo,per ora non torno a cantare in Russia"


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sindaco di Kiev:
> 
> "Vogliono distruggere la capitale, la situazione è difficile ma crediamo nelle nostre forze armate e le supportiamo"*



Sta solo allungando le sofferenze dei suoi.


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A me sta storia dell'inquinamento ha rotto dai, pensiamo prima all'indipendenza energetica poi all'ambiente


Breve periodo-> Carbone
Medio periodo-> Gas da altri paesi 
Lungo periodo-> Nucleare


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Andarci a fare spazzare via non è comunque una soluzione, forse non é chiaro ma significherebbe portarci la guerra anche in casa. Secondo me nokn proprio una mossa geniale. Poi scusatemi, si parla di combattere, ma che vadano avanti gli altri, mica voi personalmente. Capisci, non è una polemica, ma non ho proprio intenzione di farmi un bunker sotto casa


Va benissimo, però poi non possiamo lamentarci riguardo i problemi energetici ed economici visto che siamo sotto ricatto sostanzialmente.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Trattare cosa? Il passaggio dell'Ucraina alla Russia? Ma veramente credete che Putin negozierà a questo punto? Resa senza condizioni o morte, questo è.



Meglio la morte per tanti civili innocenti?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Al Bano: "spero ancora in un accordo,per ora non torno a cantare in Russia"



Questa è diplomazia seria


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio la morte per tanti civili innocenti?


Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Breve periodo-> Carbone
> Medio periodo-> Gas da altri paesi
> Lungo periodo-> Nucleare  Gretina


Fixed


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
> Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.



Per attuare questo dovrebbero resistere per mesi. Non mi sembrano in grado di farlo.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
> Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.


Rivolta contro Putin? Ma ci credi davvero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devono trattare e mettere per iscritto la NON adesione futura alla NATO.
Continuare a fare la voce grossa nonostante tutti i tuoi alleati ti abbiano prima illuso e poi abbandonato,metterebbe a rischio ancora più vite di persone innocenti.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
> Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.


esatto condivido

che questa guerra si veda bene e che girino piu immagini e video possibili..anche strazianti..anche fake se necessari...loro giocano sporchi e noi dobbiamo giocare piu sporchi di loro


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rivolta contro Putin? Ma ci credi davvero?


Non ho detto che ci credo, è il piano ucraino.
Intanto comunque ieri in Russia già 1.200 arresti per proteste contro la guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Devono trattare e mettere per iscritto la NON adesione futura alla NATO.
> Continuare a fare la voce grossa nonostante tutti i tuoi alleati ti abbiano prima illuso e poi abbandonato,metterebbe a rischio ancora più vite di persone innocenti.



Io non vedo altra scelta se non soccombere del tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche Putin comunque gioca col fuoco. Ora sembra lo stratega del male.. invadere un paese è forse la cosa più "facile." Come gestisci poi gli anni futuri l'occupazione con una popolazione di quasi 40 mln che non vuole nulla a che farci con te? Saresti costretto a concentrare tante forze di difesa per tenere il controllo in Ucraina.. guardate che non è facile...
> 
> Forse potrebbe portare all'implosione loro chissà



Come ogni dittatore arriva un momento in cui si vuole fare qualcosa per entrare nei libri di storia, prima di morire.
Non aspetta altro che premere un pulsante questo, ma non lo farà.
Non ha ancora raggiunto il livello estremo di spregiudicatezza per farlo. Oppure il suo alleato padrone (la Cina) ancora non è d'accordo.
Cadere nella sua trappola è da sciocchi. Mi auguro che alla civiltà occidentale sia rimasto un barlume di intelligenza per capirlo.
La terza guerra mondiale non si scatena domani. Può scatenarsi tra cinque o sei anni, certo, ma ci sono cinque anni di tempo per diventare un contiente serio, autorevole, e che non si faccia umiliare da dittatori che giocano a Risiko.
Che magari questa vicenda sanguinosa, purtroppo sulla pelle di povera gente, sia di lezione. Del resto si capisce che la pentola bolle quando ci si scotta le mani.

Chi paragona Putin a Hitler commette un errore superficiale e clamoroso, comprensibile per l'emotività del momento.
Hitler c'è ancora, ma ha un'altra forma e un nuovo modus operandi, ben più diabolico e dietro le quinte.
Si trova più ad est di Putin...
C'è solo da augurarsi che gli occhi a mandorla abbiano un piano più a lungo termine, e che non ordinino al loro cane sciolto di premere il pulsante.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che ci credo, è il piano ucraino.
> Intanto comunque ieri in Russia già 1.200 arresti per proteste contro la guerra.


proteste in 50 città russe..e qualche voce si comincia a levare

ho letto che un comico della tv russa ha detto pubblicamente di essere contro la guerra

ha fegato...parecchio..


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che ci credo, è il piano ucraino.
> Intanto comunque ieri in Russia già 1.200 arresti per proteste contro la guerra.



I piani ucraini si sono basati sul nulla. I 1.200 arresti fanno il solletico a Putin.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che ci credo, è il piano ucraino.
> Intanto comunque ieri in Russia già 1.200 arresti per proteste contro la guerra.


Putin mette la legge marziale e stop proteste...


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che ci credo, è il piano ucraino.
> Intanto comunque ieri in Russia già 1.200 arresti per proteste contro la guerra.


1.800
a Mosca hanno marciato di sera cantando no alla guerra


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Putin mette la legge marziale e stop proteste..



Possono protestare quanto vogliono. Non cambia nulla.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
> Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.


Questo è altamente improbabile. È più sensato dire che i costi, economici ed umani, aumentano di giorno in giorno per i Russi. Senza contare il "dopo". Stiamo parlando di 40 milioni di persone che ti odiavano prima, ed ora ti rivedono a capo dopo che hai distrutto la tua nazione e i tuoi familiari. Gl a chiunque governerà dopo e parlerà a favore di Putin. Per capirci, è come se quest estate Elliott vendesse il Milan a Raiola e Donnarumma.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per completezza di informazione.
> in Cecenia ci sono due fronti: quello di cui tutti stanno parlando sui social ora con tanto di foto e video, appartenente alla maggioranza amministrativa filorussa con un leader (Kadyrov) probabilmente criminale di guerra non a chiacchiere che vuole andare a prendere anche degli oppositori fuggiti in Ucraina, e l'altro (battaglione Mansour) che è invece è contrario ai russi e già si sono scontrati in Siria ma ha aiutato gli ucraini anche in Donbass.


Ma il battaglione Mansour sono dissidenti degli attuali separatisti ceceni: il fondatore era contrario che la repubblica cecena di Ichkeria diventasse l'emirato del Caucaso. Anche per questo gli ucraini li hanno accettati.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ok era meglio arrendersi e farsi schiavizzare dai russi.
> Poi però gli stessi magari vogliono la rivolta per il green pass e le mascherine, va bene.



Ma che paragoni sono?
In Ucraina devono scegliere se sopravvivere e trattare o altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma che paragoni sono?
> In Ucraina devono scegliere se sopravvivere e trattare o altro.


Il paragone è semplice, qui non si tratta di protestare per un vaccino, si tratta di difendere il proprio paese che potrebbe non esistere più tra qualche giorno per come gli ucraini lo conoscono oggi. 
La guerra l'ha iniziata la Russia, il minimo che può fare L'Ucraina è difendersi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti i paesi occidentali non stanno facendo una beata mazza. Andrà a trattare a Minsk con Putin cosa deve fare


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Amico mio penso che su questo forum nessuno giustifichi Putin. Da esterni si auspica una soluzione che eviti migliaia di vittime tra I civili.


----------



## Baba (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
> Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.


 la Russia è pro Putin. Non c’è nessun dissenso, sono un numero di persone molto piccolo di cui buona parte stranieri e non russi


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il paragone è semplice, qui non si tratta di protestare per un vaccino, si tratta di difendere il proprio paese che potrebbe non esistere più tra qualche giorno per come gli ucraini lo conoscono oggi.
> La guerra l'ha iniziata la Russia, il minimo che può fare L'Ucraina è difendersi.



Nessuno nega il diritto di difendersi degli ucraini, ma essendo impari le forze si rischia solo una strage di civili.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

ho dato un'occhiata per capire meglio queste 2 fazioni cecene..ed ho capito che non so quale delle 2 sia peggiore!  

una sono paramilitari spietati brutali della peggior specie (i filo russi) e gli altri mezzi jiadisti pronti a tutto (gli anti-russi)

spero di aver capito bene ho letto solo ora


----------



## mabadi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Devono trattare e mettere per iscritto la NON adesione futura alla NATO.
> Continuare a fare la voce grossa nonostante tutti i tuoi alleati ti abbiano prima illuso e poi abbandonato,metterebbe a rischio ancora più vite di persone innocenti.


non credo basti metterlo per iscritto.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> 1.800
> a Mosca hanno marciato di sera cantando no alla guerra


Il quintuplo di Roma e a differenza dell'Italia hanno continuato ad assembrarsi e manifestare.
In più i partiti hanno parecchi iscritti. Quello di Putin ne ha due milioni, ma quelli di opposizione arrivano tranquillamente al mezzo milione e quelli che nemmeno arrivano in parlamento non sono come i quattro gatti di forza Nuova ma ti arrivano tranquillamente vicino ai centomila.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque è vero che il popolo ucraino ha tutto il diritto di difendersi. E ci mancherebbe altro!
Anzi, se riuscissero a repingere strenuamente l'invasore guarirebbero il mondo automaticamente.
Ma di William Wallace purtroppo ne nasce uno ogni millennio. E anche Braveheart ha romanzato certi aspetti...

Se però esistono strategie geopolitiche intelligenti per favorire in qualche modo una loro legittima ribellione, senza sporcarsi le mani, perché no.
Sinceramente da persona realista non credo ne esistano senza cadere nella trappola dell'invasore e dargli un pretesto per distruggere il mondo. Ma non sono un esperto... anche se mi sa che anche i grandi esperti internazionali hanno preso toppe clamorose in queste settimane.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più si resiste e più si crea dissenso in Russia, più si crea dissenso e più c'è una piccolissima remota possibilità di una rivolta contro Putin.
> Questo è il vero piano degli ucraini, è l'unica possibilità che hanno al momento.



Eh sì, pari pari come è stato fatto per il vairuz cinese, visto che è stato tirato fuori il discorso pandemico.

Guarda, li abbiamo messi in ginocchio con il dissenso, tutti uniti contro i nov... ehm, i cinesi.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma poi finire alleati ai Russi significherebbe finire alleati ai cinesi...ci manca solo di dover essere influenzati da sta gente e dalle loro regole
> 
> si fott...mi tengo il MIO occidente con tutte le sue brutture e contraddizioni



La penso come te. Meglio l'occidente pieno di difetti e guerrafondaio (che poi stiamo vedendo che a voglia di fare la guerra l'oriente non è da meno), piuttosto che posti del genere dove devi aver paura a criticare il governo o ti ritrovi il veleno nelle mutande
Se la gente russa o cinese vi dice che vive bene beh, anche nella Germania nazista o URSS di Stalin le persone dichiaravano di vivere bene


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, non dite che è ora di guardare in faccia la realtà?
Senza fare i fenomeni e nemmeno esagerare : putin sta sfidando il mondo.

Nessuno sta dormendo e nessuno è vile ma si sta sperando in un miracolo perché alla prima mossa scoppia la terza guerra mondiale.

Quanto fatto dalla Russia è gravissimo e inspiegabile.
Nessuno ci credeva proprio perché pensavamo il 44 fosse un anno lontano.

La Russia, spalleggiata dalla Cina , sta dichiarando guerra all'Europa, la nato, l'usa.

Chi oggi sta in silenzio spera incredulo che tutto possa finire ma l'Ucraina sta subendo qualcosa di inaudito.
Ci si attacca al cavillo che l'Ucraina non è nato ma non è nemmeno Russia, è un paese libero che vorrebbe ripartire .

Io francamente ho paura.


----------



## mabadi (25 Febbraio 2022)

il vero grande problema per la sicurezza mondiale è se la Cina ha l'accordo con la Russia per Taiwan.
Allo stato pur volendo non si può fare un'azione militare diretta per difendere l'Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> il vero grande problema per la sicurezza mondiale è se la Cina ha l'accordo con la Russia per Taiwan.
> Allo stato pur volendo non si può fare un'azione militare diretta per difendere l'Ucraina.



Io dico che l'accordo c'è al 99,99999999999999%.
Mi riservo un 0,0000000000001% di stupore.

Ucraina e Taiwan sono un amarissimo e scioccante prezzo da pagare per decenni di politica internazionale fallimentare.
Spero si abbia la forza e la sapienza di cambiare le cose per evitare altre tragedie future, senza però riportarci a dipingere graffiti nelle caverne. La guerra mondiale e l'olocausto nucleare sono le uniche cose che vanno seriamente evitate, a qualunque mezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io dico che l'accordo c'è al 99,99999999999999%.
> Mi riservo un 0,0000000000001% di stupore.
> 
> Ucraina e Taiwan sono un amarissimo e scioccante prezzo da pagare per decenni di politica internazionale fallimentare.
> Spero si abbia la forza e la sapienza di cambiare le cose per evitare altre tragedie future, senza però riportarci a dipingere graffiti nelle caverne. La guerra mondiale e l'olocausto nucleare sono le uniche cose che vanno seriamente evitate, a qualunque mezzo.


La guerra si è sempre evitata rispettando dei patti, accordi che ora sono stati stracciati.
Putin oggi è un cane sciolto.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

secondo me date troppo per scontato che la Cina si allei con la Russia

e comunque anche fosse sarebbe uno scenario previsto anche dagli USA (e alleati)

se ci arriviamo noi ci arrivano anche loro eh..e nonostante tutto sono andati avanti a spalleggiare l'Ucraina senza troppi problemi

sembra che Putin e i russi sono dei geni mentre di la dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio ma non credo proprio per nulla..credo che se hanno fatto i conti da una parte li hanno fatti bene anche dall'altra

l'intelligence americana è la migliore del mondo ed è ovunque


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me date troppo per scontato che la Cina si allei con la Russia
> 
> e comunque anche fosse sarebbe uno scenario previsto anche dagli USA (e alleati)
> 
> ...



ma soprattutto, le guerre moderne non finiscono certo al mero scontro militare. Gli USA e l'Occidente, volenti o nolenti, rappresentano una bella fetta dell'economia mondiale da cui gli stessi cinesi dipendono completamente. La russia non la nomino nemmeno visto che contano zero a livello globale in termini economici.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me date troppo per scontato che la Cina si allei con la Russia
> 
> e comunque anche fosse sarebbe uno scenario previsto anche dagli USA (e alleati)
> 
> ...


Effettivamente la CIA ha indovinato:
-Attaccherà appena finiranno le Olimpiadi Invernali a Pechino, quando la Russia diceva che erano esercitazioni
-L'invasione del Donbass in 48 ore
-L'invasione dell'Ucraina in 48 ore

Biden sarà quello che ma la intelligence USA funziona ancora.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me date troppo per scontato che la Cina si allei con la Russia
> 
> e comunque anche fosse sarebbe uno scenario previsto anche dagli USA (e alleati)
> 
> ...


Biden e capi di stato vari sono degli imbecilli, ma dietro loro c'è gente con i contro*******, anche in Italia
Questa dicotomia Russia intelligente Europa/USA stupida fa ridere


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me date troppo per scontato che la Cina si allei con la Russia
> 
> e comunque anche fosse sarebbe uno scenario previsto anche dagli USA (e alleati)
> 
> ...


Lha detto la Russia stessa che non hanno paura delle sanzioni e nemmeno di essere isolati perché la Cina mai voltera' loro le spalle.
Putin sa quel che fa e sa cosa accadrà, conosce benissimo le conseguenze. 

Putin non accetta che l'Europa possa inglobare il suo ricordo della grande Russia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Mediaset: Terminato il Consiglio dei Ministri italiano.
Il governo ha varato aiuti finanziari per l'Ucraina e il potenziamento del personale militare italiano sotto il comando Nato.*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Devono trattare e mettere per iscritto la NON adesione futura alla NATO.
> Continuare a fare la voce grossa nonostante tutti i tuoi alleati ti abbiano prima illuso e poi abbandonato,metterebbe a rischio ancora più vite di persone innocenti.





mabadi ha scritto:


> non credo basti metterlo per iscritto.



Cosi, per dire:

Vi rendete conto che state avvallando il fatto che una Nazione non possa semplicemente fare quel caxxo che gli pare in libertà, vero?

Immaginate fossimo noi al posto dell' Ucraina se scrivereste le stesse cose.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Terminato il Consiglio dei Ministri italiano.
> Il governo ha varato aiuti finanziari per il Paese e il potenziamento del personale militare italiano sotto il comando Nato.*


Aiuti finanziari a chi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Nota del Cremlino alla Tass.
"Xi Jinping ci ha ribadito l’inammissibilità dell’uso di sanzioni illegittime per servire gli interessi egoistici di alcuni Paesi.
Il colloquio tra Russia e Cina ha confermato l’identità degli approcci di principio verso le questioni chiave a livello internazionale”.*


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la CIA ha indovinato:
> -Attaccherà appena finiranno le Olimpiadi Invernali a Pechino, quando la Russia diceva che erano esercitazioni
> -L'invasione del Donbass in 48 ore
> -L'invasione dell'Ucraina in 48 ore
> ...


Pensa che girava la tesi, che la Russia ha attaccato perchè tanto gli USA sanno tutto con largo anticipo.

Pensa che i droni che decollano da Sigonella riescono a scrutare perfino in mezzo alle foreste vedendo nel dettaglio chi e cosa si muove.

Devono essere dei ferracci mega tecnologici.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Terminato il Consiglio dei Ministri italiano.
> Il governo ha varato aiuti finanziari per il Paese e il potenziamento del personale militare italiano sotto il comando Nato.*


Se evitavamo di demilitarizzarci era meglio e dal 2001 che il mondo lentamente stava perdendo il periodo "pacifico" vedi terroristi, rivoluzioni Jihadiste, occupazioni della Crimea e altre cose.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nota del Cremlino alla Tass.
> "Xi Jinping ci ha ribadito l’inammissibilità dell’uso di sanzioni illegittime per servire gli interessi egoistici di alcuni Paesi.
> Il colloquio tra Russia e Cina ha confermato l’identità degli approcci di principio verso le questioni chiave a livello internazionale”.*


Ecco qua, Cina e Russia sono legate a doppio filo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lha detto la Russia stessa che non hanno paura delle sanzioni e nemmeno di essere isolati perché la Cina mai voltera' loro le spalle.
> Putin sa quel che fa e sa cosa accadrà, conosce benissimo le conseguenze.
> 
> Putin non accetta che l'Europa possa inglobare il suo ricordo della grande Russia.



Con la Russia ci sono tante Nazioni che fanno affari, non solo la Cina.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi, per dire:
> 
> Vi rendete conto che state avvallando il fatto che una Nazione non possa semplicemente fare quel caxxo che gli pare in libertà, vero?
> 
> Immaginate fossimo noi al posto dell' Ucraina se scrivereste le stesse cose.


Esatto.
Si può passare sopra?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Biden e capi di stato vari sono degli imbecilli, ma dietro loro c'è gente con i contro*******, anche in Italia
> Questa dicotomia Russia intelligente Europa/USA stupida fa ridere


Altro che ridere.


----------



## cris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nota del Cremlino alla Tass.
> "Xi Jinping ci ha ribadito l’inammissibilità dell’uso di sanzioni illegittime per servire gli interessi egoistici di alcuni Paesi.
> Il colloquio tra Russia e Cina ha confermato l’identità degli approcci di principio verso le questioni chiave a livello internazionale”.*


Vanno a braccetto sti schifosi


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Si può passare sopra?


Finchè il culo è quello degli altri, sai come è... è sempre facilissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io dico che l'accordo c'è al 99,99999999999999%.
> Mi riservo un 0,0000000000001% di stupore.
> 
> Ucraina e Taiwan sono un amarissimo e scioccante prezzo da pagare per decenni di politica internazionale fallimentare.
> Spero si abbia la forza e la sapienza di cambiare le cose per evitare altre tragedie future, senza però riportarci a dipingere graffiti nelle caverne. La guerra mondiale e l'olocausto nucleare sono le uniche cose che vanno seriamente evitate, a qualunque mezzo.



Taiwan credo sia già bella che andata, prima piuttosto che poi.

Ci mettono poco eventualmente a pagare qualche pazzo taiwanese che va a scontrarsi con il suo gommone contro un incrociatore cinese, giusto per dare un pretesto. Questi si preoccupano pure di censurare una tennista, rendiamoci conto di come sono determinati ed ossessionati.

Se i dementi al comando di USA e UE non si danno una mossa, qui la vedo buia.

Guarda te l'ennesima coincidenza, eh, la gente acclamava l'alba della nuova era.

Eccola qua, l'alba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi, per dire:
> 
> Vi rendete conto che state avvallando il fatto che una Nazione non possa semplicemente fare quel caxxo che gli pare in libertà, vero?
> 
> Immaginate fossimo noi al posto dell' Ucraina se scrivereste le stesse cose.



Ho letto 200 pagine in due topic e a parte due utenti con le loro idee particolari non ho letto nessuno che stia avvallando l'invasione russa o delegittimando la resistenza ucraina.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con la Russia ci sono tante Nazioni che fanno affari, non solo la Cina.


Il modo di fare affari è legato a doppio filo alle ideologie e , checché se ne dica, Russia e Cina sono da una parte e usa e occidente dall'altra.

Sono due mondi diversi.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky polemico con Draghi che aveva detto di non essere riuscito a parlarci:

"Questa mattina alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti.
Le persone sono morte.
La prossima volta cercherò di spostare l'agenda bellica per parlare con Mario Draghi ad un'ora precisa
Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA MEDIASET L'UNIONE EUROPEA OGGI COMUNICHERÀ IL CONGELAMENTO DI TUTTI GLI ASSET FINANZIARI POSSEDUTI PERSONALMENTE DA VLADIMIR PUTIN E DAL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV.
*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto 200 pagine e a parte due utenti non ho letto nessuno che stia avvallando l'invasione russa o delegittimando la resistenza ucraina.


Non so se in questo topic ho nell' altro, ma io invece ho letto almeno 200 interventi che dicevano esattamente quello che ho scritto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Gira che ti rigira, salta sempre fuori che l'uomo è feccia. È tutto un cercare di infinocchiarsi l'un l'altro. 

Poi mi tocca vedere le cacate delle bandiere color Ucrainal, lgbt, inquinamento, solidarietà ai cin ciun cian e porcate varie. 
Ma per piacere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi, per dire:
> 
> Vi rendete conto che state avvallando il fatto che una Nazione non possa semplicemente fare quel caxxo che gli pare in libertà, vero?
> 
> Immaginate fossimo noi al posto dell' Ucraina se scrivereste le stesse cose.



Questa è la guerra,il più forte che sottomette il più debole.
Anche noi abbiamo fatto la parte dei carnefici,aiutando gli USA ad invadere,uccidere e creare governi fantoccio nel medioriente,eppure..

E in questa guerra russia-ucraina,che altro puoi fare se non sacrificare (passatemi sempre il termine) la pedina Ucraina sperando che la guerriglia non si espanda anche altrove ?
Non puoi fare nient'altro,soprattutto visto e considerato che solo la Svezia (rendiamoci conto) sta fornendo aiuto agli ucraini.

Discorso diverso se la Nato avesse preso ben altre decisioni,che comunque avrebbero portato a qualcosa di ancora più tremendo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico con Draghi che aveva detto di non essere riuscito a parlarci:
> 
> "Questa mattina alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti. Le persone sono morte.
> La prossima volta cercherò di spostare l'agenda bellica per parlare con Mario Draghi ad un'ora precisa
> Nel frattempo, l'Ucraina continua a lottare per il suo popolo"*



Se è vera questa polemica non aiuta la sua posizione.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Terminato il Consiglio dei Ministri italiano.
> Il governo ha varato aiuti finanziari per l'Ucraina e il potenziamento del personale militare italiano sotto il comando Nato.*


cacciate i soldi per le aziende che avete mandato sul lastrico prima... non siete l'America non potete fare l'Onlus prima agli altri fuori! maledetti


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lha detto la Russia stessa che non hanno paura delle sanzioni e nemmeno di essere isolati perché la Cina mai voltera' loro le spalle.
> Putin sa quel che fa e sa cosa accadrà, conosce benissimo le conseguenze.
> 
> Putin non accetta che l'Europa possa inglobare il suo ricordo della grande Russia.


si ma intendeva che non volterà le spalle a livello economico non militare

e che fanno vanno avanti solo con la Cina? la Cina non ha nessuna intenzione di isolarsi economicamente dal resto del mondo

una cosa è sicura: tra gli alleati degli USA e quelli della Russia quelli degli Usa sono molto piu affidabili..vuoi perchè lo sono da anni vuoi per cultura vuoi quello che vuoi


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico con Draghi che aveva detto di non essere riuscito a parlarci:
> 
> "Questa mattina alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti.*
> *Le persone sono morte.
> ...


altra figuraccia per il drago.
tutti riescono a parlarci e lui no, ridicolo
è in colpevole ritardo semmai


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se è vera questa polemica non aiuta la sua posizione.


l'ha scritta sul suo social


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il modo di fare affari è legato a doppio filo alle ideologie e , checché se ne dica, Russia e Cina sono da una parte e usa e occidente dall'altra.
> 
> *Sono due mondi diversi.*



Non si può pretendere che tutto il Mondo sia occidentalizzato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> altra figuraccia per il drago.
> tutti riescono a parlarci e lui no, ridicolo
> è in colpevole ritardo semmai


Ma ci rendiamo conto di che razza di classe politica c'è in Italia? Roba da piangere...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA MEDIASET L'UNIONE EUROPEA OGGI COMUNICHERÀ IL CONGELAMENTO DI TUTTI GLI ASSET FINANZIARI POSSEDUTI PERSONALMENTE DA VLADIMIR PUTIN E DAL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV.*


.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi, per dire:
> 
> Vi rendete conto che state avvallando il fatto che una Nazione non possa semplicemente fare quel caxxo che gli pare in libertà, vero?
> 
> Immaginate fossimo noi al posto dell' Ucraina se scrivereste le stesse cose.



Amico, non mi sembra produttivo mettersi a fare filosofia adesso.

Adesso conta la filosofia delle armi. Bisognava svegliarsi prima.

Nessuno approva, e se vuoi vedere altri disastri, accomodati e parti pure per la tua missione diplomatica. Spiace per l'Ucraina, è una vittima del pressappochismo diplomatico, da tutte le parti. E' toccato a loro come poteva toccare a noi.

Non so se vi rendete conto che stiamo camminando sulle uova.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'ha scritta sul suo social



Poteva risparmiarsela.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poteva risparmiarsela.


i giornalisti chiedevano perchè non avesse parlato con Draghi...lesa maestà


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma intendeva che non volterà le spalle a livello economico non militare
> 
> e che fanno vanno avanti solo con la Cina? la Cina non ha nessuna intenzione di isolarsi economicamente dal resto del mondo
> 
> una cosa è sicura: tra gli alleati degli USA e quelli della Russia quelli degli Usa sono molto piu affidabili..vuoi perchè lo sono da anni vuoi per cultura vuoi quello che vuoi


Secondo me ci stiamo fissando troppo sugli interessi e concentrando poco sulle ideologie ma non dovremmo scordare che la 'grandezza' della Cina deriva soprattutto da quel modo di governare e che inquadra i cittadini in un certo modo.

Se il mondo come ideologia si apre all'Occidente la Cina finisce .
È quanto sta chiedendo di fare l'Ucraina.

In quella definizione di 'nazisti' da parte di putin secondo me su racchiude tutta la spaccatura in atto.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto di che razza di classe politica c'è in Italia? Roba da piangere...


è la stessa gente che ha creato il green pass, il super green pass e il mega super green pass

di cosa ti sorprendi


----------



## Simo98 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA MEDIASET L'UNIONE EUROPEA OGGI COMUNICHERÀ IL CONGELAMENTO DI TUTTI GLI ASSET FINANZIARI POSSEDUTI PERSONALMENTE DA VLADIMIR PUTIN E DAL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV.*


Sbaglio o qualcuno qui aveva detto che imporre sanzioni sui capi di stati equivale, in ambito di politica internazionale, a dichiarare guerra o qualcosa del genere ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poteva risparmiarsela.



era necessario rispondere in quel modo,dal momento che Draghi (ma immagino figure a lui vicine) avevano scritto
"Zelensky nascosto a Kiev, mi ha cercato per telefonata ma poi non era più disponibile" 

Non è più disponibile perchè la sua nazione è sotto attacco,non perchè si girava e rigirava i polici.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky polemico con Draghi che aveva detto di non essere riuscito a parlarci:
> 
> "Questa mattina alle 10:30 agli ingressi di Chernihiv, Hostomel e Melitopol ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti.*
> *Le persone sono morte.
> ...



Mi sembra una polemica assurda. Draghi parlava del mancato colloquio con preoccupazione, non con polemica.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi, per dire:
> 
> Vi rendete conto che state avvallando il fatto che una Nazione non possa semplicemente fare quel caxxo che gli pare in libertà, vero?
> 
> Immaginate fossimo noi al posto dell' Ucraina se scrivereste le stesse cose.


Noi ci siamo già passati


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si può pretendere che tutto il Mondo sia occidentalizzato.


Assolutamente, ma è doveroso trovare delle intese e comunque i diritti umani vengono prima di tutto .


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Breve periodo-> Carbone
> Medio periodo-> Gas da altri paesi
> Lungo periodo-> Nucleare


Speriamo basti un piano a step di questo tipo per evitare il punto di non ritorno.

Purtroppo un evento del genere rischia di rimandare i progetti sostenibili per un tempo enorme


----------



## Milanoide (25 Febbraio 2022)

Scrivere stiamo buoni altrimenti olocausto nucleare è un sostanziale avallo.
Al pari di quello che ha dato Biden prospettando solo sanzioni. Quindi alla fine sostanzialmente aveva ragione Trumpusconi.
Chiaro che al momento la Nato non si attiva in prima persona, ma inizierà a favorire una guerra di attrito al pari di quello che hanno fatto i russi con le taglie sui militari americani in medio oriente o Afghanistan.
Poi magari manderanno i Seals a tagliare le unghie alla Wagner.
Putin farà una brutta fine. Probabile gliela farà fare un russo più che un Ucraino. Spero sia una morte atroce.
Potrà recarsi solo in alcune parti del globo.
Dovrà anche sperare che in Cina qualcuno guardando quel mostro geografico che gli sta sopra non decida di coltivare una dottrina dello spazio vitale...


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA MEDIASET L'UNIONE EUROPEA OGGI COMUNICHERÀ IL CONGELAMENTO DI TUTTI GLI ASSET FINANZIARI POSSEDUTI PERSONALMENTE DA VLADIMIR PUTIN E DAL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV.*


Ma quali sarebbero? Putin sono anni che non dichiara nulla. Ovviamente è stramiliardario ma usa prestanomi.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*il servo renziano europeista Marco Di Maio difende Draghi sotto il post di Zelensky, pioggia di critiche*


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo basti un piano a step di questo tipo per evitare il punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Purtroppo un evento del genere rischia di rimandare i progetti sostenibili per un tempo enorme


Basta cambiare la quota di gas 20-17% russa con 20%-17% americana...

il 20-17% arriverà via mare invece che via Terra dalla Russia

*e si stabilizza tutto come prima noi dalla Russia prendevamo il 20-17% di carburante e gas il restanta 85% da altre nazioni non è tragica la situazione.*


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo basti un piano a step di questo tipo per evitare il punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Purtroppo un evento del genere rischia di rimandare i progetti sostenibili per un tempo enorme


Teoricamente dovrebbe accelerarli. Per aprire un parco eolico offshore a Taranto ci sono voluti 14 anni, rendiamoci conto


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma quali sarebbero? Putin sono anni che non dichiara nulla. Ovviamente è stramiliardario ma usa prestanomi.


Ma infatti è solo una manovra di facciata, per far vedere che fanno qualcosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il servo renziano europeista Marco Di Maio difende Draghi sotto il post di Zelensky, pioggia di critiche*


Poveretto...


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il servetto renziano europeista Marco Di Maio difende Draghi sotto il post di Zelensky, pioggia di critiche*


Tra Draghi, Renzi e Giggino siamo riusciti ad essere lo zimbello sia degli ukraini che dei russi. Pazzesco, abbiamo unito i due nemici nel prenderci per il hulo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ma è doveroso trovare delle intese e comunque i diritti umani vengono prima di tutto .



Sono d’accordo ma forse la percezione stessa di quelli che sono i diritti umani è diversa tra i due mondi e, aggiungo, quello musulmano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il servo renziano europeista Marco Di Maio difende Draghi sotto il post di Zelensky, pioggia di critiche*



Ma la smettessero tutti di fare queste figure barbine,Draghi e Di Maio in primis,e poi quest'altro Di Maio.
Si vede che è il cognome a portare male.. 

Poi perchè diamine deve andare a commentare sotto il post di Zelesnky,che sarà visto da tutto il mondo.
Vogliamo veramente farci del male,incredibile


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> altra figuraccia per il drago.
> tutti riescono a parlarci e lui no, ridicolo
> è in colpevole ritardo semmai


L’ho pensato anche io, però questo non esporsi in modo forte potrebbe (spero) nascondere un disegno ben preciso


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma la smettessero tutti di fare queste figure barbine,Draghi e Di Maio in primis,e poi quest'altro Di Maio.
> Si vede che è il cognome a portare male..
> 
> Poi perchè diamine deve andare a commentare sotto il post di Zelesnky,che sarà visto da tutto il mondo.
> Vogliamo veramente farci del male,incredibile


infatti le critiche degli utenti in risposta sono scritte in varie lingue...


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Il financial times riporta, tra le sanzioni EU il congelamento degli assets di Putin e Lavrov, come aveva suggerito @Trumpusconi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che ci credo, è il piano ucraino.
> Intanto comunque ieri in Russia già 1.200 arresti per proteste contro la guerra.


Roba ordinaria in Russia


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo ma forse la percezione stessa di quelli che sono i diritti umani è diversa tra i due mondi e, aggiungo, quello musulmano.


Bravo....

E se un mondo si apre all'altro non si perde potere sul popolo ??
Mostra a un cinese come si vive in occidente e dagli la possibilità di scegliere la sua vita senza essere ucciso solo per la voglia di cambiare e poi vediamo cosa ne resta della grande Cina.


Discorso simile per putin: deliri di onnipotenza di ideologie tenute sotto la cenere forse dai tempi di chernobyl.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Teoricamente dovrebbe accelerarli. Per aprire un parco eolico offshore ci sono voluti 14 anni, rendiamoci conto


In effetti Draghi ha detto che le energie rinnovabili "non hanno problemi tecnologici, ma soltanto problemi burocratici".

Sto ascoltando un ingegnere che non è d'accordo, i problemi tecnici ci sono, e ha portato l'esempio del fotovoltaico.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Il financial times riporta di sanzioni agli asset di Putin e Lavrov, come aveva suggerito @Trumpusconi



Ora saranno ridotti alla fame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se in questo topic ho nell' altro, ma io invece ho letto almeno 200 interventi che dicevano esattamente quello che ho scritto.



Ti invito a leggere le opinioni senza pregiudizi. Ne sei uscito con questa osservazione dopo pagine in cui non c'era nulla di tutto questo.
Ho letto più che altro grandi diversità di vedute sul modo di uscirne o su responsabilità di altri stati da associare alla responsabilità (a mio avviso, e per la maggioranza) indiscutibile e inaccettabile di Putin.

Se ci sono un paio di utenti che avvallano esplicitamente ciò che ha fatto Putin (genio, grande putin etc..) lo accettiamo per libertà di opinione, loro si prendono le critiche che probabilmente meritano, ma non possono essere usati come una generalizzazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Guardate questo breve filmato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma la smettessero tutti di fare queste figure barbine,Draghi e Di Maio in primis,e poi quest'altro Di Maio.
> Si vede che è il cognome a portare male..
> 
> Poi perchè diamine deve andare a commentare sotto il post di Zelesnky,che sarà visto da tutto il mondo.
> Vogliamo veramente farci del male,incredibile a



Lo avrà confuso con Zielinski.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA MEDIASET L'UNIONE EUROPEA OGGI COMUNICHERÀ IL CONGELAMENTO DI TUTTI GLI ASSET FINANZIARI POSSEDUTI PERSONALMENTE DA VLADIMIR PUTIN E DAL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV.*


Per come si sta mettendo la situazione con queste classi politiche occidentali, affamate di sangue, non credo ci potrà essere una riconciliazione, ma è palese che vogliano affondare un qualcosa che non possono controllare (infatti mi fa ridere quando condannano l'attacco quando hanno fatto di molto peggio loro, nell'esportare democrazia filoamericana), condannano senza avere il potere e nemmeno a titolo personale, parlano di alleati, NATO, parlano per chi? parlano il politichese? che bella la democrazia, siamo tutti uniti ma poi facciamo affari alle spalle, si splende ma senza mettersi contro nessuno, senza essere parte attiva, si fa la guerra senza andare alla guerra, dietro una cam, col telefono, per esprimere supporto dopo che si è lasciato andare un paese ancora sovrano ma nella mire europee, della NATO (Usa), adesso condannano un qualcosa che hanno assecondato visto che non si arriva da nessuna parte per caso e c'è sempre lo zampino di chi poi condanna passivamente, parlando il burocratese che viene virgolettato dai media.
Signori, qui state vedendo la grande Europa, quella che è un'unione senza essere unione, quella che combatte finanziariamente le nazioni scomode, cattive, non allineate, i nemici, quelli che hanno intrappolato un paese come l'Ucraina che ha avuto la sola colpa di essere terra di mezzo, bramata da chi lì non doveva andare e dall'alto del nulla adesso sta cercando di mettere ko un paese che sulla carta però ha già vinto. un paese che è partner importante di Germania e Italia, un paese che non puoi attaccare visto che l'UE è un'istituzione finanziaria che controlla le economie senza sparare un colpo, infatti c'è la NATO, dove si può entrare per essere cool, "protetti", ma protetti da chi? dagli americani? ma non siamo Europa? e dov'è l'esercito? dov'è l'unione? ah già è solo per controllare finanziariamente paesi già in default tecnico, nient'altro, come già successo in Grecia, guerre non se ne fanno ma i nemici quelli sì, quelli si combattono con i pacchetti di sanzioni, nemici che uno si crea e che non hanno spinto per avvicinarsi a Roma, erano ben distanti ma "vicini".


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> In effetti Draghi ha detto che le energie rinnovabili "non hanno problemi tecnologici, ma soltanto problemi burocratici".
> 
> Sto ascoltando un ingegnere che non è d'accordo, i problemi tecnici ci sono, e ha portato l'esempio del fotovoltaico.


Sono ignorantissimo...quali problemi ci sarebbero?


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la Russia fa trapelare qualche numero sulle sue perdite?
Non mi fido molto dei numeri dati da fonti ucraine e vorrei paragonarli.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

i russi a Kiev sono ancora troppo pochi per vincere
o ne arrivano degli altri oppure va per le lunghe


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia fa trapelare qualche numero sulle sue perdite?
> Non mi fido molto dei numeri dati da fonti ucraine e vorrei paragonarli.


no no silenzio totale, parlano solo dei danni recati e mai subìti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardate questo breve filmato.



Direi che se andasse come dicono in questo video, non si fermerà di certo alla sola Ucraina.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

dopo gli involtini primavera per non cacciare i Cinesi, *a quanto sono quotati gli shottini di vodka?*


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia fa trapelare qualche numero sulle sue perdite?
> Non mi fido molto dei numeri dati da fonti ucraine e vorrei paragonarli.


Trumpsconi ha scritto che usano crematori portatili per bruciare e quindi nascondere i propri cadaveri. Pensa che neanche le loro famiglie sanno ancora che sono morti, la Russia dichiara zero vittime finora (ovviamente falso)


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Putin secondo me con questa mossa vuole lanciare due messaggi: la Russia ,intesa come ideologia, c'è ed è forte e non permetterà mai che l'Europa e usa vengano a convertire la loro gente .

È un delirio di onnipotenza e solitamente i deliri portano ai grandi conflitti .
Attenzione a banalizzare il concetto di ideologia perché Cina e russia poggiano tutto sull'ideologia.
Solo la menzogna lì può tradire.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardate questo breve filmato.


Ma non ci sono già 60/70.000 truppe Nato nelle tre repubbliche baltiche? Se invade non trova una resistenza Nato in loco che farebbe automaticamente scoppiare una guerra totale in territorio europeo? Non ho capito scusate.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> è la stessa gente che ha creato il green pass, il super green pass e il mega super green pass
> 
> di cosa ti sorprendi


Eh ma lì c'era l'emergenza.
I russi invadono un paese e sono additati come criminali di guerra.
Un bancario servo degli ebrei affama una nazione portando gente a chiudere attività, costringe le persone ad andare contro ciò che credono con ricatti da mafiosi pur di dare da mangiare ai propri figli, divide la società in cittadini di serie a e cittadini di serie b, con discriminazioni stile Sudafrica durante l'apartheid (no trasporti, no treni, no cinema, no teatri, no ristoranti, no scuola, no lavoro ecc.) e invece viene considerato un eroe.

Coerenza? 404 not found


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia fa trapelare qualche numero sulle sue perdite?
> Non mi fido molto dei numeri dati da fonti ucraine e vorrei paragonarli.


Si parla di un numero compreso tra i 600 morti riportati dalla TV polacca ed i 1.200 morti riportati dai media ucraini.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eh ma lì c'era l'emergenza.
> I russi invadono un paese e sono additati come criminali di guerra.
> Un bancario servo degli ebrei affama una nazione portando gente a chiudere attività, costringe le persone ad andare contro ciò che credono con ricatti da mafiosi pur di dare da mangiare ai propri figli, divide la società in cittadini di serie a e cittadini di serie b, con discriminazioni stile Sudafrica durante l'apartheid (no trasporti, no treni, no cinema, no teatri, no ristoranti, no scuola, no lavoro ecc.) e invece viene considerato un eroe.
> 
> Coerenza? 404 not found


*per me Draghi è peggio di Putin*, metti Draghi a capo della Russia poi vedi cosa ti fa... qui fortunatamente è limitato hahah


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si parla di un numero compreso tra i 600 morti riportati dalla TV polacca ed i 1.200 morti riportati dai media ucraini.



Mi sa che ti confondi con quelli di ieri

Oggi hanno aggiornato a:
80 carroarmati
10 aerei
7 elicotteri
516 veicoli da combattimento di diverso tipo
2800 uomini


Mi sembrano veramente troppi ma non saprei con cosa confrontarli


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardate questo breve filmato.



ma chi sono questi qui che parlano? Spero non esperti militari perchè stanno dicendo che l'obiettivo di Putin sono i Paesi Baltici e unire kaliningrad alla Bielorussia/Russia. Mi sembra uno scenario da film


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va benissimo, però poi non possiamo lamentarci riguardo i problemi energetici ed economici visto che siamo sotto ricatto sostanzialmente.


Non é una cosa che possiamo decidere noi, siamo uno sputo dipendente dagli USA, altri criminali patentati pure loro, farci massacrare non é un'alternativa. É un pazzo, non lo voglio difendere, ma noi non siamo in grado di fermarlo, o caliamo le braghe, o ci facciamo radere al suolo. Voi sbagliate a pensare che l'UE sia in grado di fronteggiare una guerra mondiale, ma sbagliate alla grandissima.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eh ma lì c'era l'emergenza.
> I russi invadono un paese e sono additati come criminali di guerra.
> Un bancario servo degli ebrei affama una nazione portando gente a chiudere attività, costringe le persone ad andare contro ciò che credono con ricatti da mafiosi pur di dare da mangiare ai propri figli, divide la società in cittadini di serie a e cittadini di serie b, con discriminazioni stile Sudafrica durante l'apartheid (no trasporti, no treni, no cinema, no teatri, no ristoranti, no scuola, no lavoro ecc.) e invece viene considerato un eroe.
> 
> Coerenza? 404 not found



Ma che c'entrano questi discorsi qui? Possibile che in ogni topic si debba mettere in mezzo il greenpass e complotti vari?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma chi sono questi qui che parlano? Spero non esperti militari perchè stanno dicendo che l'obiettivo di Putin sono i Paesi Baltici e unire kaliningrad alla Bielorussia/Russia. Mi sembra uno scenario da film


Intendeva chiaramente i paesi baltici.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma chi sono questi qui che parlano? Spero non esperti militari perchè stanno dicendo che l'obiettivo di Putin sono i Paesi Baltici e unire kaliningrad alla Bielorussia/Russia. Mi sembra uno scenario da film visto che l'accesso al Baltico lo hanno già, si mette ad invadere paesi NATO?


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *per me Draghi è peggio di Putin*, metti Draghi a capo della Russia poi vedi cosa ti fa... qui fortunatamente è limitato hahah


Sai, la cosa che a me fa vomitare, non è tanto chi è peggio di chi, ma la disonestà intellettuale di chi oggi parla di democrazia e stato di diritto per la difesa dell'autodeterminazione dei popoli, e poi applaudivano quando i LORO STESSI concittadini venivano trattati come appestati e privati di ogni diritto, tra cui quello dell'AUTODETERMINAZIONE alla propria vita.

Questo mi fa schifo più di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intendeva chiaramente i paesi baltici.



si intendevo i paesi baltici, ma comunque raga non scherziamo, qui sarebbe pazzia pura. Buttiamo in piedi davvero la terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sai, la cosa che a me fa vomitare, non è tanto chi è peggio di chi, ma la disonestà intellettuale di chi oggi parla di democrazia e stato di diritto per la difesa dell'autodeterminazione dei popoli, e poi applaudivano quando i LORO STESSI concittadini venivano trattati come appestati e privati di ogni diritto, tra cui quello dell'AUTODETERMINAZIONE alla propria vita.
> 
> Questo mi fa schifo più di ogni altra cosa.


Hai ragionissima


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono ignorantissimo...quali problemi ci sarebbero?


Idem, il discorso diventa tecnico. Posso solo riportare un passaggio:

"Ad esempio in Italia già ora, col solare e fotovoltaico, produciamo il 110% della capacità energetica italiana ma non riusciamo a utilizzarla per problemi di storage. Se non hai lo storage per il rinnovabile e hai una produzione intermittente, non si possono sostenere gli sbalzi di energia prodotta e di richiesta dalle utenze".

Un secondo intervento parla semplificando del problema dell'alternanza delle stagioni, cosa che rende il solare inadeguato rispetto al gas.

Un altro esperto sostiene che diversi problemi (tecnologici) sono risolvibili, ma è escluso che si possa fare nel breve periodo


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o qualcuno qui aveva detto che imporre sanzioni sui capi di stati equivale, in ambito di politica internazionale, a dichiarare guerra o qualcosa del genere ?


La UE, insieme dai cani oltreoceano sta cercando il conflitto in ogni modo, ma per la miseria, sto qua é pazzo, è i nostri imbecilli che fanno? Continuano a rompergli i maroni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE TROVARE UN ACCORDO."*


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Putin secondo me con questa mossa vuole lanciare due messaggi: la Russia ,intesa come ideologia, c'è ed è forte e non permetterà mai che l'Europa e usa vengano a convertire la loro gente .
> 
> È un delirio di onnipotenza e solitamente i deliri portano ai grandi conflitti .
> Attenzione a banalizzare il concetto di ideologia perché Cina e russia poggiano tutto sull'ideologia.
> Solo la menzogna lì può tradire.


Se la Russia prende tutta l'Ucraina chi è che la libererà? a nome di chi? la libererà chi non è invervenuto perché non sapeva in quale pistola mettere il proiettile? l'Ucraina verrà liberata per ritornare sovrana o invece sarà solamente un attacco alla Russia che giustamente ha fatto i suoi interessi nel suo cortile di casa una volta sentitasi minacciata dalle famose "forze sovranazionali"?
E se tutti attaccano la Russia, finanziariamente, nello sport, in qualsiasi settore non è ancora peggio? non fai vittime? non crei ODIO PURO? soprattutto nel caso dovesse durare per chissà quanti anni, quando il clima bellico si stabilizzerà e ci si accorgerà di aver sbagliato tutto, di aver distrutto un paese e di aver creato odio eterno, di aver discriminato i civili solo perché russi o russofoni, questa io non la chiamo democrazia, lo chiamo logorio finanziario per chi non usa proietelli ma fuffa burocratica, tecnocratica e non ci mette le palle per non scrostarsi dall'idea di poter controllare qualsiasi paese nel mondo a suon di sanzioni finanziarie e debito, cioè il capitalismo puro che sconfigge i "dittatori" e si sostituisce a loro come parte buona, come salvezza definitiva.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Vladimir Putin ha appena parlato sulla TV di Stato. Ha chiesto l'immediata resa dell' esercito Ucraino e definito il Governo Zalenski una Banda di tossicodipendenti e neo-Nazi *

*Fonte: Anton Troianovski, inviato del New York Times a Mosca *


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE spararvi se siete disarmati*


fixed


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE TROVARE UN ACCORDO."*


Alla faccia delle trattative.
Mi sa che sarà un bagno di sangue


----------



## Walker (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *per me Draghi è peggio di Putin*, metti Draghi a capo della Russia poi vedi cosa ti fa... qui fortunatamente è limitato hahah


Davvero?
Se fosse così, dopo aver scritto un post simile sarebbero già venuti a casa tua a prenderti.
Anzi, forse nemmeno avresti fatto in tempo a scriverlo, dato che l'intero forum sarebbe, unitamente a tantissimi altri siti, blog, social e quant'altro, già stato oscurato da tempo, e parecchi di noi sarebbero già in gattabuia, come accade sul serio in Russia ai dissidenti politici ed ai pacifici manifestanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE TROVARE UN ACCORDO."*


.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma chi sono questi qui che parlano? Spero non esperti militari perchè stanno dicendo che l'obiettivo di Putin sono i Paesi Baltici e unire kaliningrad alla Bielorussia/Russia. Mi sembra uno scenario da film


L'ultimo è il Gen. Maurizio Fioravanti, il primo è Giampiero Massolo diplomatico
certo che fanno ipotesi gravi
​


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ultimo è il Gen. Maurizio Fioravanti, il primo è Giampiero Massolo diplomatico
> certo che fanno ipotesi gravi
> ​


Gravi ma plausibili


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *per me Draghi è peggio di Putin*, metti Draghi a capo della Russia poi vedi cosa ti fa... qui fortunatamente è limitato hahah


Di certo anche noi viviamo in dittatura. Ormai bisogna scegliere, o vuoi vivere liberamente ma senza dire "ah" su chi comanda, oppure vivere in semilibertà ma essendo libero di protestare come qui in Italia. Io, onestamente, protendo per la prima opzione pur essendo in tutti e due casi un grande passo indietro di civiltà, dopo anni di battaglie in passato per la conquista di diritti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gravi ma plausibili


Andrà tutto bene cit.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gravi ma plausibili



invadere un territorio NATO così non mi sembra plausibile a dire il vero. E' vero che sto qui è un pazzo dittatore, ma qualcuno intorno che gli dice "Vladimir lascia stare" ci sarà spero


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gravi ma plausibili


si infatti si spiega la mossa di Draghi di inviare truppe proprio li immagino


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> invadere un territorio NATO così non mi sembra plausibile a dire il vero. E' vero che sto qui è un pazzo dittatore, ma qualcuno intorno che gli dice "Vladimir lascia stare" ci sarà spero


Qualche oligarca di sicuro glielo avrà detto già per l Ukraina


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto bene cit.


Tu ci scherzi, ma uno dietro casa mia stamattina stava esponendo la bandiera arcobaleno con scritto andrà tutto bene... Avevo i conati di vomito


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE TROVARE UN ACCORDO."*


Fa specie che entrambe le forze in gioco denigrino la controparte facendo riferimento al nazismo.

Putin: "Liberare l'ucraina dai nazisti"

Ucraini: "Bisogna combattere l'attacco russo del pazzo Putler (putin+hitler, con tanto di fotomontaggio di putin coi baffetti)


Secondo me canna del tutto Putin che definisce nazisti i governanti ucraini.
Probabilmente nella sua testa ci saranno ancora eventi della 2GM (sterminio degli ebrei ad opera dei nazisti con la collaborazione di alcuni ucraini?)

Da ieri si è rivelato il classico dittatore pazzo che tira fuori robe che alla gente comune non interessano in alcun modo. E' questo che fa rabbia. 
Agli ucraini comuni, ai russi, a noi, queste follie di pazzi narcisisti di 80 anni fa NON INTERESSANO. Vogli solo farci la nostra vita serenamente, senza vivere nel terrore e nella distruzione di tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tu ci scherzi, ma uno dietro casa mia stamattina stava esponendo la bandiera arcobaleno con scritto andrà tutto bene... Avevo i conati di vomito


Saranno elettori dei 5S sicuramente


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ha la faccia al posto del culo Putin


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Davvero?
> Se fosse così, dopo aver scritto un post simile sarebbero già venuti a casa tua a prenderti.
> Anzi, forse nemmeno avresti fatto in tempo a scriverlo, dato che l'intero forum sarebbe, unitamente a tantissimi altri siti, blog, social e quant'altro, già stato oscurato da tempo, e parecchi di noi sarebbero già in gattabuia, come accade sul serio in Russia ai dissidenti politici ed ai pacifici manifestanti.


Si vede che non hai capito quello che ho scritto lol, e siamo 2, per me Draghi ha lo stesso o peggio atteggiamento di Putin è appunto perchè è in Italia che non può fare quello che te hai appena scritto.. se metti Draghi in Russia farà peggio, questo è il mio pensiero, vediamo se ora lo hai capito. Sono fatti della stessa pasta dittatoriale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Saranno elettori dei 5S sicuramente


Non saprei, ci parlo poco per ovvi motivi, ma lo vedo abbastanza plausibile.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qualche oligarca di sicuro glielo avrà detto già per l Ukraina


Con l'Ucraina la Nato non era obbligata ad intervenire militarmente, non era un membro UE e Nato, ma solo un partner commerciale.

Lituania, Estonia, Lettonia sono paesi UE e Nato, ovvero scatta in automatico la guerra per quel patto di mutuo soccorso militare in caso di aggressione di un paese non facente parte della Nato.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Davvero?
> Se fosse così, dopo aver scritto un post simile sarebbero già venuti a casa tua a prenderti.
> Anzi, forse nemmeno avresti fatto in tempo a scriverlo, dato che l'intero forum sarebbe, unitamente a tantissimi altri siti, blog, social e quant'altro, già stato oscurato da tempo, e parecchi di noi sarebbero già in gattabuia, come accade sul serio in Russia ai dissidenti politici ed ai pacifici manifestanti.


Guarda che in Russia la gente che non conta niente come te e me non rischia la pelle se non è d'accordo con Putin.
C'è chi non vota per Russia Unita e non mi pare siano al confino o in qualche campo di concentramento.

Se poi mi parli di giornalisti perseguitati o altro, beh, non mi pare che dall'altra parte della cortina di ferro, tra Snowden e Assange tanto per dirne due, le cose siano così trasparenti.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con l'Ucraina la Nato non era obbligata ad intervenire militarmente, non era un membro UE e Nato, ma solo un partner commerciale.
> 
> Lituania, Estonia, Lettonia sono paesi UE e Nato, ovvero scatta in automatico la guerra per quel patto di mutuo soccorso militare in caso di aggressione di un paese non facente parte della Nato.


Putin è in berserk mode...a sto punto tutto è possibile


----------



## Simo98 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La UE, insieme dai cani oltreoceano sta cercando il conflitto in ogni modo, ma per la miseria, sto qua é pazzo, è i nostri imbecilli che fanno? Continuano a rompergli i maroni.



Se avessero voluto veramente entrare in guerra lo avrebbero fatto, no? Miglior occasione di andare in aiuto all'Ucraina come hanno fatto varie volte in giro per il mondo



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di certo anche noi viviamo in dittatura. Ormai bisogna scegliere, o vuoi vivere liberamente ma senza dire "ah" su chi comanda, oppure vivere in semilibertà ma essendo libero di protestare come qui in Italia. Io, onestamente, protendo per la prima opzione pur essendo in tutti e due casi un grande passo indietro di civiltà, dopo anni di battaglie in passato per la conquista di diritti.



Scioccante leggere cose del genere. Immagino già di che partito sei e a quale politico italiano del primo novecento ti immedesimi (non è un flame)


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE TROVARE UN ACCORDO."*


figuriamoci con quelli prima di Poroshenko...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN IN TV: "MI RIVOLGO ALLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE, NON LASCIATEVI COMANDARE DA QUEI TOSSICODIPENDENTI NAZISTI CHE SONO A KIEV, PRENDETE IL POTERE NELLE VOSTRE MANI, DEPONETE LE ARMI, COSI SARÀ PIÙ FACILE TROVARE UN ACCORDO."*



Cerca pure il colpo di stato, mica male.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Davvero?
> Se fosse così, dopo aver scritto un post simile sarebbero già venuti a casa tua a prenderti.
> Anzi, forse nemmeno avresti fatto in tempo a scriverlo, dato che l'intero forum sarebbe, unitamente a tantissimi altri siti, blog, social e quant'altro, già stato oscurato da tempo, e parecchi di noi sarebbero già in gattabuia, come accade sul serio in Russia ai dissidenti politici ed ai pacifici manifestanti.



Questa è la grande menzogna.

Te lo fanno fare perché così hai l'impressione di libertà. Tanto, più che le parole non riesci a produrre.

Credi che a questi soggetti gli diano fastidio anche tutti i programmi e la satira politica che viene fatta, e come vengono presi in giro? Anzi, è la valvola di sfogo creata appositamente per operare in totale serenità.

"Ne ho buscate, ma gliene ho dette tante ..."

Appena li tocchi fisicamente vedi come partono infervorati, tipo le guardie del corpo a Bassetto.

Apriamo gli occhi piuttosto, e scansiamo la melma che ci soffoca il cervello (cit.).


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Fa specie che entrambe le forze in gioco denigrino la controparte facendo riferimento al nazismo.
> 
> Putin: "Liberare l'ucraina dai nazisti"
> 
> ...


Parlare di nazismo attira consensi, da ogni parte, un poco come quando si parla di fascismo in Italia nel 2020. Un modo subdolo di farsi la ragione. Su questo hai totalmente ragione


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se avessero voluto veramente entrare in guerra lo avrebbero fatto, no? Miglior occasione di andare in aiuto all'Ucraina come hanno fatto varie volte in giro per il mondo
> 
> 
> 
> *Scioccante leggere cose del genere. Immagino già di che partito sei e a quale politico italiano del primo novecento ti immedesimi (non è un flame)*


Pensala come vuoi, ma non siamo più una repubblica fondata sul lavoro, è innegabile. Sono una persona libera e non tifo per nessun partito politico, anzi spero in una nuova mani pulite qui in Italia, odio tutti i leader politici italiani che mi fanno straschifo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo l'analista Michael Kofman, Mosca si aspettava meno resistenza da parte delle forze armate ucraine. Soprattutto si credeva in uno sbandamento generalizzato delle forze inquadrate nelle brigate di difesa territoriale, ciò non è accaduto, anzi al contrario la difesa territoriale sta combattendo stoicamente.
Il mancato controllo dell'aeroporto di Hostomol ritenuto passaggio chiave per una veloce occupazione di Kiev ha portato i vertici militari russi ad accelerare l'attacco di terra. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Apro un topic aggiornato, un attimo di pazienza.


----------

